# Homosexuals/ Liberals Livid About Plans For Boston 'Straight Pride Parade



## White_MAGA_Man

So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!

https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


----------



## Slade3200

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Yes, do you really not understand why?


----------



## WEATHER53

Always remember-
Special not equal 
Lib 101


----------



## Moonglow

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Just like the Gay Pride parades I don't give a shit about neither...So do not ever speak for this liberal, learn to speak for yourself only.


----------



## Dale Smith

The "Gays On Parade" is about the most disgusting and decadent event that happens in American cities. There is a reason and an agenda behind giving so much attention to such a small percentage of people with mental issues.....should be blatantly obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## Moonglow

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Your link goes to this story

*4 Boston Bruins Fans Arrested In Vicious Beating At MBTA Station*


----------



## aaronleland

Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.


----------



## Moonglow

Dale Smith said:


> The "Gays On Parade" is about the most disgusting and decadent event that happens in American cities. There is a reason and an agenda behind giving so much attention to such a small percentage of people with mental issues.....should be blatantly obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together.


The reason is they are bored and have the spare time and money to flaunt it?


----------



## Moonglow

aaronleland said:


> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.


I will be getting high laughing at the normies...


----------



## aaronleland

Moonglow said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Your link goes to this story
> 
> *4 Boston Bruins Fans Arrested In Vicious Beating At MBTA Station*
Click to expand...


I saw that. What a random rickroll.


----------



## BlackFlag

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Striaght people have just had it so hard


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

aaronleland said:


> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.





> Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish,


 Gay parades are childish?  Thank you for coming clean...


----------



## BlackFlag

Dale Smith said:


> The "Gays On Parade" is about the most disgusting and decadent event that happens in American cities. There is a reason and an agenda behind giving so much attention to such a small percentage of people with mental issues.....should be blatantly obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together.


^ Look at that Islamist ranting


----------



## Moonglow

aaronleland said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Your link goes to this story
> 
> *4 Boston Bruins Fans Arrested In Vicious Beating At MBTA Station*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw that. What a random rickroll.
Click to expand...

And it sucks because I have always tried to watch hockey yet flies crawling up walls would draw my attention away...


----------



## aaronleland

andaronjim said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gay parades are childish?  Thank you for coming clean...
Click to expand...


Yes. They kind of are. If I wanted to see scantily dressed men dancing around I'd scroll through my Chrome bookmarks.


----------



## playtime

bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

Moonglow said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Your link goes to this story
> 
> *4 Boston Bruins Fans Arrested In Vicious Beating At MBTA Station*
Click to expand...

Try it now!

Backlash Over Proposed 'Straight Pride' Parade In Boston


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Gay parades are for people who are trying to bury their own "straight" thoughts.


----------



## Dale Smith

BlackFlag said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Gays On Parade" is about the most disgusting and decadent event that happens in American cities. There is a reason and an agenda behind giving so much attention to such a small percentage of people with mental issues.....should be blatantly obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Look at that Islamist ranting
Click to expand...



Will you be there sashaying around in your ass-less chaps while waving the rainbow colored demcrat faglet flag? I suspect that you will.....fly tat freak flag high, boi!


----------



## aaronleland

playtime said:


> bet it won't be as fun or colorful



It will be if any Nazis show up. There's only one snazzier dresser than a gay person, and that's a Nazi.


----------



## WEATHER53

Moonglow said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Gay Pride parades I don't give a shit about neither...So do not ever speak for this liberal, learn to speak for yourself only.
Click to expand...

Well that’s twice in 15 minutes so loonglow  running from thread to thread directing posters to “don’t talk to me like that”
You are one special snowflake, seek safe space for coddling  of your feelings.


----------



## Moonglow

WEATHER53 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Gay Pride parades I don't give a shit about neither...So do not ever speak for this liberal, learn to speak for yourself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s twice in 15 minutes so loonglow  running from thread to thread directing posters to “don’t talk to me like that”
> You are one special snowflake, seek safe space for coddling  of your feelings.
Click to expand...

Snowflake, no, but you have no right or position trying to put me or anyone in your myopic pigeonhole because you lack the vocabulary to be an honest person.


----------



## WEATHER53

BlackFlag said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Striaght people have just had it so hard
Click to expand...

Straight out of Black Panthers playbook and thus irrelevant deflection.


----------



## Dale Smith

playtime said:


> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.




Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?


----------



## Dale Smith

Moonglow said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the Gay Pride parades I don't give a shit about neither...So do not ever speak for this liberal, learn to speak for yourself only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that’s twice in 15 minutes so loonglow  running from thread to thread directing posters to “don’t talk to me like that”
> You are one special snowflake, seek safe space for coddling  of your feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snowflake, no, but you have no right or position trying to put me or anyone in your myopic pigeonhole because you lack the vocabulary to be an honest person.
Click to expand...


But in a prior post you were speaking for the LGBTQRSTUVWXYZ...........you pigeonholed all queers and faggots by claiming to speak for them....did you not???


----------



## BlackFlag

WEATHER53 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Striaght people have just had it so hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight out of Black Panthers playbook and thus irrelevant deflection.
Click to expand...

Out of the black panthers playbook would be knocking your teeth out and spitting on your face.  Pretty sure they hate gay people as much as you do, though, pussy.  So an ally for your stupid ass right there.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles

Just a thought.....If those on social media who are upset about this parade instead showed support, like the support they show the LGBTQ parade, isn't it very possible this could foster good relations between the straight and LGBTQ communities?


----------



## playtime

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?
Click to expand...


& THIS!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith

BlackFlag said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Striaght people have just had it so hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight out of Black Panthers playbook and thus irrelevant deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of the black panthers playbook would be knocking your teeth out and spitting on your face.  Pretty sure they hate gay people as much as you do, though, pussy.  So an ally for your stupid ass right there.
Click to expand...



Why you sooooo angry, lil fella? Welfare check is late???


----------



## toobfreak

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/




‘Straight Pride’ parade looks like a go in Boston and the internet is on fire over it - U.S.BREAKING NEWS


----------



## Dale Smith

playtime said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & THIS!!!!
Click to expand...



And that made noooooo sense.....typical of your posts thus consistent.


----------



## BlackFlag

Dale Smith said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Striaght people have just had it so hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight out of Black Panthers playbook and thus irrelevant deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of the black panthers playbook would be knocking your teeth out and spitting on your face.  Pretty sure they hate gay people as much as you do, though, pussy.  So an ally for your stupid ass right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why you sooooo angry, lil fella? Welfare check is late???
Click to expand...

Go suck some cock, Dale.  Give in to the urges.


----------



## playtime

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that made noooooo sense.....typical of your posts thus consistent.
Click to expand...


well i can see how it wouldn't make any sense to you if it didn't include crisis actors from sandy hook or about some deep state coup out to get donny............


----------



## Dragonlady

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/



The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.

Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.

The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.


----------



## Jitss617

If liberals are going to hit women and throw piss on cops the National Guard better be called in or you might see some libs never going home again


----------



## Dale Smith

BlackFlag said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Striaght people have just had it so hard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight out of Black Panthers playbook and thus irrelevant deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of the black panthers playbook would be knocking your teeth out and spitting on your face.  Pretty sure they hate gay people as much as you do, though, pussy.  So an ally for your stupid ass right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why you sooooo angry, lil fella? Welfare check is late???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go suck some cock, Dale.  Give in to the urges.
Click to expand...



Voice of experience speaking, BlackFag? Save your dirty queer talk for the gay bath-houses that you frequent...m'kay?


----------



## mdk

I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.

I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.


----------



## BlackFlag

Dale Smith said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Striaght people have just had it so hard
> 
> 
> 
> Straight out of Black Panthers playbook and thus irrelevant deflection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of the black panthers playbook would be knocking your teeth out and spitting on your face.  Pretty sure they hate gay people as much as you do, though, pussy.  So an ally for your stupid ass right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why you sooooo angry, lil fella? Welfare check is late???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go suck some cock, Dale.  Give in to the urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of experience speaking, BlackFag? Save your dirty queer talk for the gay bath-houses that you frequent...m'kay?
Click to expand...

You’ll never be happy suppressing those urges, Dale.


----------



## Dale Smith

Dragonlady said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
Click to expand...


Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith

playtime said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that made noooooo sense.....typical of your posts thus consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i can see how it wouldn't make any sense to you if it didn't include crisis actors from sandy hook or about deep state coup out to get donny............
Click to expand...


Nothing died but the truth and journalism credibility at Sandy Hoax on 12-14-2012, bitch.....

(snicker)


----------



## Polishprince

Why shouldn't people be proud of their Normalcy?    Almighty God made them Normative, and God doesn't make junk.

I see nothing wrong with normal folks publicly coming out and showing pride for who they are.  It isn't their fault that God made them normal.


----------



## Dale Smith

BlackFlag said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straight out of Black Panthers playbook and thus irrelevant deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the black panthers playbook would be knocking your teeth out and spitting on your face.  Pretty sure they hate gay people as much as you do, though, pussy.  So an ally for your stupid ass right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why you sooooo angry, lil fella? Welfare check is late???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go suck some cock, Dale.  Give in to the urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of experience speaking, BlackFag? Save your dirty queer talk for the gay bath-houses that you frequent...m'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll never be happy suppressing those urges, Dale.
Click to expand...



Projecting again, BlackFag?????? LMAO!!!!! Speak for yourself, boi.


----------



## playtime

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that made noooooo sense.....typical of your posts thus consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i can see how it wouldn't make any sense to you if it didn't include crisis actors from sandy hook or about deep state coup out to get donny............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing died but the truth and journalism credibility at Sandy Hoax on 12-14-2012, bitch.....
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackFlag

Dale Smith said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the black panthers playbook would be knocking your teeth out and spitting on your face.  Pretty sure they hate gay people as much as you do, though, pussy.  So an ally for your stupid ass right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you sooooo angry, lil fella? Welfare check is late???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go suck some cock, Dale.  Give in to the urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of experience speaking, BlackFag? Save your dirty queer talk for the gay bath-houses that you frequent...m'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll never be happy suppressing those urges, Dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again, BlackFag?????? LMAO!!!!! Speak for yourself, boi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264125
Click to expand...

Boi?  Oh brother, you are so gay.  Omg.


----------



## Dragonlady

Dale Smith said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
Click to expand...


I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.  

Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.


----------



## Jitss617

Time to show my straight pride!


----------



## Dale Smith

playtime said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that made noooooo sense.....typical of your posts thus consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i can see how it wouldn't make any sense to you if it didn't include crisis actors from sandy hook or about deep state coup out to get donny............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing died but the truth and journalism credibility at Sandy Hoax on 12-14-2012, bitch.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Polishprince

If everyone became LGBTQAII+, within 50 years, mankind would be on the verge of extinction.  That's a fact.   And those who were left, would live a harder and harder life.

Normalcy is absolutely essential for the continuation of human life on Planet Earth- we need to celebrate that.    I don't know if libs know this or not, but Trannies-another part of LGBT- cannot become pregnant or have abortions.  It would be a nightmare for the entire Pro-Choice community.


----------



## Dale Smith

Dragonlady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.
> 
> Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.
Click to expand...



Sounds like you have quite the circle of mentally unbalanced family and friends.....certainly explains you.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

Dragonlady said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
Click to expand...

Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.


----------



## Dale Smith

BlackFlag said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you sooooo angry, lil fella? Welfare check is late???
> 
> 
> 
> Go suck some cock, Dale.  Give in to the urges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of experience speaking, BlackFag? Save your dirty queer talk for the gay bath-houses that you frequent...m'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll never be happy suppressing those urges, Dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again, BlackFag?????? LMAO!!!!! Speak for yourself, boi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boi?  Oh brother, you are so gay.  Omg.
Click to expand...



BlackFag SEZ???? " O-M-G Dale your so gay I just know you are OMG!!!!"


----------



## BlackFlag

Dale Smith said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go suck some cock, Dale.  Give in to the urges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of experience speaking, BlackFag? Save your dirty queer talk for the gay bath-houses that you frequent...m'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll never be happy suppressing those urges, Dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again, BlackFag?????? LMAO!!!!! Speak for yourself, boi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boi?  Oh brother, you are so gay.  Omg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFag SEZ???? " O-M-G Dale your so gay I just know you are OMG!!!!"
Click to expand...

And an idiot


----------



## playtime

DigitalDrifter said:


> Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.



oh please... who is easily defined as the party of inclusion & who is 'traditionally'  known as the party of exclusion?


----------



## night_son

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/



Really,* MAGA_Man*? You still expect_ them_ to play fair? As someone above me mentioned,_ they're_ trying to bring about the end of civilization as we know it. At least Nietzsche's Zarathustra was willing to let the old, outdated form of mankind exist as they were while they died out making way for the ultimate man. The postmodern Left, however, wants to mutilate every aspect of our lives and bodies and beliefs on the way to their ultimate perfect human, the androgynous automaton who looks, thinks and behaves and believes the same in their billions.


----------



## playtime

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> & THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that made noooooo sense.....typical of your posts thus consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i can see how it wouldn't make any sense to you if it didn't include crisis actors from sandy hook or about deep state coup out to get donny............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing died but the truth and journalism credibility at Sandy Hoax on 12-14-2012, bitch.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264127 View attachment 264127
Click to expand...






_*wait... hold on...is this one...?






nope; guess not. *_


----------



## DigitalDrifter

playtime said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please... who is easily defined as the party of inclusion & who is 'traditionally'  known as the party of exclusion?
Click to expand...


Go check out any American campus today, then tell me who are the ones who wish to exclude.


----------



## night_son

playtime said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please... who is easily defined as the party of inclusion & who is 'traditionally'  known as the party of exclusion?
Click to expand...


The postmodern Left . . . excluding everyone but the mentally ill minority.


----------



## Polishprince

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
Click to expand...



I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.   

When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.

But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.

I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.


----------



## Dale Smith

BlackFlag said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of experience speaking, BlackFag? Save your dirty queer talk for the gay bath-houses that you frequent...m'kay?
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll never be happy suppressing those urges, Dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again, BlackFag?????? LMAO!!!!! Speak for yourself, boi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boi?  Oh brother, you are so gay.  Omg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFag SEZ???? " O-M-G Dale your so gay I just know you are OMG!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And an idiot
Click to expand...




BlackFag SEZ??? "Listen too me Dale I no your gay and your a idiot and not smart like me!...due you here me due you???"

Wrong on "wid yo' bad self".....


----------



## playtime

DigitalDrifter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please... who is easily defined as the party of inclusion & who is 'traditionally'  known as the party of exclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go check out any American campus today, then tell me who are the ones who wish to exclude.
Click to expand...


depends on the school................


----------



## Dale Smith

playtime said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that made noooooo sense.....typical of your posts thus consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i can see how it wouldn't make any sense to you if it didn't include crisis actors from sandy hook or about deep state coup out to get donny............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing died but the truth and journalism credibility at Sandy Hoax on 12-14-2012, bitch.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264127 View attachment 264127
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*wait... hold on...is this one...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope; guess not. *_
Click to expand...


----------



## playtime

night_son said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please... who is easily defined as the party of inclusion & who is 'traditionally'  known as the party of exclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The postmodern Left . . . excluding everyone but the mentally ill minority.
Click to expand...


lol..............


----------



## playtime

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i can see how it wouldn't make any sense to you if it didn't include crisis actors from sandy hook or about deep state coup out to get donny............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing died but the truth and journalism credibility at Sandy Hoax on 12-14-2012, bitch.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264127 View attachment 264127
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*wait... hold on...is this one...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope; guess not. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264129
Click to expand...


if that were true dale... you wouldn't have replied to me... at all....on this very thread.  whether it was provoked or not............


----------



## Dale Smith

playtime said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing died but the truth and journalism credibility at Sandy Hoax on 12-14-2012, bitch.....
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264127 View attachment 264127
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*wait... hold on...is this one...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope; guess not. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264129
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if that were true dale... you wouldn't have replied to me... at all....on this very thread.  whether it was provoked or not............
Click to expand...


Nor would you have replied to me.......


----------



## Cecilie1200

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/



Not sure why they care.  They certainly gas away about how THEY have no effect on US, so what's to them what we do or don't do?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Old Man Grumbles said:


> Just a thought.....If those on social media who are upset about this parade instead showed support, like the support they show the LGBTQ parade, isn't it very possible this could foster good relations between the straight and LGBTQ communities?


NO, because Marxism cannot have traditional values siding with immorality.  They just cant work, because as long as there are straight people, they are the enemy of Marx.


----------



## WEATHER53

Dale Smith said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.
> 
> Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have quite the circle of mentally unbalanced family and friends.....certainly explains you.
Click to expand...

Birds of a feather.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Old Man Grumbles said:


> Just a thought.....If those on social media who are upset about this parade instead showed support, like the support they show the LGBTQ parade, isn't it very possible this could foster good relations between the straight and LGBTQ communities?



What makes you think "good relations" were what anyone was aiming for here?


----------



## WEATHER53

Always remember, it’s special and not equal that they demand. They can celebrate their homosexuality but we cannot celebrate our heterosexuality.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Polishprince said:


> Why shouldn't people be proud of their Normalcy?    Almighty God made them Normative, and God doesn't make junk.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with normal folks publicly coming out and showing pride for who they are.  It isn't their fault that God made them normal.



Not really sure why anyone would be "proud" of their sexuality, whatever it is.  It's not like it's an accomplishment you worked for.


----------



## Dragonlady

Polishprince said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
Click to expand...


I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.

Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.

Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles

Cecilie1200 said:


> Old Man Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought.....If those on social media who are upset about this parade instead showed support, like the support they show the LGBTQ parade, isn't it very possible this could foster good relations between the straight and LGBTQ communities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think "good relations" were what anyone was aiming for here?
Click to expand...


I don't think anything. I was just stating a thought.



WEATHER53 said:


> Always remember, it’s special and not equal that they demand. They can celebrate their homosexuality but we cannot celebrate our heterosexuality.



I know what they demand, I haven't been asleep for the last 25 years.  I will state that we are stuck with only two choices: 1) Continue battling against their community (and when it comes to gaining protected status, etc....fight), or 2) Establish a peaceful coexistence.  

Which do you think I prefer?


----------



## Dragonlady

Dale Smith said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.
> 
> Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have quite the circle of mentally unbalanced family and friends.....certainly explains you.
Click to expand...


I lived in Downtown Toronto in the Beaches, for 30 years.  We started out in St. Jamestown, on Wellesley Street - higher populationo density than the Black Hole of Calcutta, because we knew the guy who owned the building and there were zero vacancies in Toronto at the time.  There were 3 straight couples on our floor, and at least 10 gay guys.  Our first house was two doors down from a gay couple, in a row house community.  Because that house was in the movie studio area of Toronto, there were lots of artsy fartsy people around.  A couples of dancers from the National Ballet lived up the street.  A professional hockey player lived across the road from them.  Neighbourhoods in Toronto are very diverse.

Now I live in the beauty, wonderful land of the white folks.  The area is SO conservative, the Conservative Party candidate didn't even bother showing up for the candidates' debate and the arrogant bitch won in a landslide.


----------



## Polishprince

Dragonlady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
Click to expand...


The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.

My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.

But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.


----------



## Polishprince

Dragonlady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.
> 
> Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have quite the circle of mentally unbalanced family and friends.....certainly explains you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived in Downtown Toronto in the Beaches, for 30 years.  We started out in St. Jamestown, on Wellesley Street - higher populationo density than the Black Hole of Calcutta, because we knew the guy who owned the building and there were zero vacancies in Toronto at the time.  There were 3 straight couples on our floor, and at least 10 gay guys.  Our first house was two doors down from a gay couple, in a row house community.  Because that house was in the movie studio area of Toronto, there were lots of artsy fartsy people around.  A couples of dancers from the National Ballet lived up the street.  A professional hockey player lived across the road from them.  Neighbourhoods in Toronto are very diverse.
> 
> Now I live in the beauty, wonderful land of the white folks.  The area is SO conservative, the Conservative Party candidate didn't even bother showing up for the candidates' debate and the arrogant bitch won in a landslide.
Click to expand...



Which Toronto?    I've been to Toronto, Ohio which is a wonderful little city on the banks of the glorious Ohio River.  And that Toronto does have a high percentage of Honkies.


----------



## basquebromance

Wow! Cool initiative, fellas!! Just a thought, instead of ‘Straight Pride’ parade, how about this: The ‘desperately trying to bury our own gay thoughts by being homophobic because no one taught us how to access our emotions as children’ parade? Whatta ya think? Too on the nose??


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> Wow! Cool initiative, fellas!! Just a thought, instead of ‘Straight Pride’ parade, how about this: The ‘desperately trying to bury our own gay thoughts by being homophobic because no one taught us how to access our emotions as children’ parade? Whatta ya think? Too on the nose??




So, in your view, people who would march in a Straight Pride event are actually homosexual?     Then, why wouldn't the inverse be true- most people in Homosexual Parades are actually as straight as the day is long?


----------



## basquebromance

straight male culture is doing a weird little salute at other straight men you pass by in the hallway


----------



## Moonglow

Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...


----------



## Lysistrata

Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types. 

But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?


Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what


----------



## Moonglow

Lysistrata said:


> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?


And don't ferget dirty screaming unkempt kids that abuse every public facility they cross...


----------



## Papageorgio

They still have gay pride parades? Why?


----------



## boedicca

Lysistrata said:


> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?




^^^ Ugly prog girls always hate the attractive normal ones ^^^


----------



## boedicca

Papageorgio said:


> They still have gay pride parades? Why?




To intimidate straight people.


----------



## Moonglow

Papageorgio said:


> They still have gay pride parades? Why?


Some people like to strut their stuff...


----------



## emilynghiem

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/



Ha ha White_MAGA_Man 
Will this parade procession REALLY plan on going straight?
Or will it veer sharply to the right?


----------



## Moonglow

boedicca said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
Click to expand...

I have a good laugh if that's intimidation you better tell Trump, he never smiles...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

If the perverts could just convince everyone that heterosexuality is both shameful and hateful this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Moonglow

emilynghiem said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha White_MAGA_Man
> Will this parade procession REALLY plan on going straight?
> Or will it veer sharply to the right?
Click to expand...

I bet some bisexual swinger couples will get mixed in..


----------



## skookerasbil

Most folks view the weird gay type of parades as March of the Mental Cases. Everybody knows that....most straight folks wouldnt be caught dead within 500 miles of an event like that. Think about it....imagine getting caught on social media standing next to a guy wearing a tooth fairy outfit with some weird shit stapled to his nipples. C'mon now....if you're gamefully employed, just no way you're going there.

About time for a straight pride parade


----------



## Polishprince

Lysistrata said:


> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?




Why is it wrong for someone to celebrate the way Almighty God made them, if they are normative?


BTW, Mr. Hitler was a homosexual. 

Trained historians agree that he was an open and proud gay beau.   My uncle fought in WW2 in Europe, it was common knowledge among the GI's that the fuhrer was light in the loafers

New book says Hitler was gay


----------



## Papageorgio

Dragonlady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.
> 
> Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.
Click to expand...


What rights are gays being denied that we need to have a gay parade?


----------



## skookerasbil

You know with 100% certainty that any women protesting a straight pride parade is dog ugly as sin.

The bulldogs


----------



## SassyIrishLass

aaronleland said:


> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.



You mad bro


----------



## mdk

I certainly hope this is more of a success than Anthony Rebello’s straight pride parade was several years ago.


----------



## Papageorgio

Moonglow said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people like to strut their stuff...
Click to expand...

Okay, then straights can go strut their stuff, not a big deal, sounds like a waste of time.


----------



## Moonglow

Papageorgio said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people like to strut their stuff...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, then straights can go strut their stuff, not a big deal, sounds like a waste of time.
Click to expand...

My sentiments also, I had enough when I had to march in parades as a kid and as a soldier.


----------



## Moonglow

SassyIrishLass said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mad bro
Click to expand...

He's insane..


----------



## emilynghiem

Moonglow said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha White_MAGA_Man
> Will this parade procession REALLY plan on going straight?
> Or will it veer sharply to the right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet some bisexual swinger couples will get mixed in..
Click to expand...


What? You mean there is a trans-straight category now?
People born straight but internally they are mixed?

Instead of Nonbinary, maybe there should be Nonbinding for open marriages?
Instead of Gender Dysphoria, maybe Gender Euphoria for orgy swingers?

Moonglow break out the pots and pans.
Time to call Miley and all the Pansexuals to join the fun!
(You can run the bake sale, and get Miley to lick your batter...)


----------



## Moonglow

emilynghiem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha White_MAGA_Man
> Will this parade procession REALLY plan on going straight?
> Or will it veer sharply to the right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet some bisexual swinger couples will get mixed in..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? You mean there is a trans-straight category now?
> People born straight but internally they are mixed?
> 
> Instead of Nonbinary, maybe there should be Nonbinding for open marriages?
> Instead of Gender Dysphoria, maybe Gender Euphoria for orgy swingers?
> 
> Moonglow break out the pots and pans.
> Time to call Miley and all the Pansexuals to join the fun!
> (You can run the bake sale, and get Miley to lick your batter...)
Click to expand...

I know people that are married but are trysexuals..They try anything sexual..I doubt Miley wants to lick my batter I'm older than her Dad...


----------



## 22lcidw

Moonglow said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Your link goes to this story
> 
> *4 Boston Bruins Fans Arrested In Vicious Beating At MBTA Station*
Click to expand...

The way you are destroying people you expect empathy? You are in control. You da boss. You the top dog. ....Stop the drama and lie low.


----------



## Moonglow

22lcidw said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Your link goes to this story
> 
> *4 Boston Bruins Fans Arrested In Vicious Beating At MBTA Station*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way you are destroying people you expect empathy? You are in control. You da boss. You the top dog. ....Stop the drama and lie low.
Click to expand...

Wow, I get to destroy people, when did that start?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

emilynghiem said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha White_MAGA_Man
> Will this parade procession REALLY plan on going straight?
> Or will it veer sharply to the right?
Click to expand...

To all intents it appears to be a parody.


----------



## 2aguy

Slade3200 said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, do you really not understand why?
Click to expand...



Yes....the left are bigots and racists.....that is their bread and butter....and they use racism and bigotry to get their way...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Papageorgio said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.
> 
> Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights are gays being denied that we need to have a gay parade?
Click to expand...


Nothing that's an actual RIGHT, so far as I'm aware.  But I will tell you that they DO feel immensely oppressed and put-upon, for some reason, and seem to believe that being as aggressively in-your-face as they can will somehow help.

I sometimes drive for Lyft during their big events here in Phoenix, because it's an easy way to make a lot of extra money . . . if you consider it "easy" to bite your tongue and pretend to be stone deaf.  The absolutely insane, asinine conversations I've heard.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

If one parade can take place, why not another? It isn't like the two gatherings were going to be on the same day.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Cecilie1200

JOSweetHeart said:


> If one parade can take place, why not another? It isn't like the two gatherings were going to be on the same day.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Yet.


----------



## Papageorgio

Cecilie1200 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.
> 
> Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights are gays being denied that we need to have a gay parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing that's an actual RIGHT, so far as I'm aware.  But I will tell you that they DO feel immensely oppressed and put-upon, for some reason, and seem to believe that being as aggressively in-your-face as they can will somehow help.
> 
> I sometimes drive for Lyft during their big events here in Phoenix, because it's an easy way to make a lot of extra money . . . if you consider it "easy" to bite your tongue and pretend to be stone deaf.  The absolutely insane, asinine conversations I've heard.
Click to expand...


I would leave the city for the day or weekend or just stay out of downtown. I don’t need to deal with that crap.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Papageorgio said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I celebrate Pride Week with family, friends and neighbours.  This is a free country where gays have been marrying for more than 15 years, and gay couples are welcomed into communities and churches throughout the country.   I watched friends stay hidden in the closet for fear of their jobs or their housing now able to live their lives freely without fear of being fired, or discriminated against.  Rights for gay people have had no impact on my life, but the difference in the lives of my gay friends and family has been like night and day.
> 
> Freedom from persecution and abuse should always be celebrated. Being kind to others costs you nothing and gains you everything.  You should try it on occasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights are gays being denied that we need to have a gay parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing that's an actual RIGHT, so far as I'm aware.  But I will tell you that they DO feel immensely oppressed and put-upon, for some reason, and seem to believe that being as aggressively in-your-face as they can will somehow help.
> 
> I sometimes drive for Lyft during their big events here in Phoenix, because it's an easy way to make a lot of extra money . . . if you consider it "easy" to bite your tongue and pretend to be stone deaf.  The absolutely insane, asinine conversations I've heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would leave the city for the day or weekend or just stay out of downtown. I don’t need to deal with that crap.
Click to expand...


On my own time, I avoid downtown Phoenix in general.  Like I said, it's a way of making extra money if I feel the need to.


----------



## bodecea

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


I have no problems with it....whatever rocks their boat.


----------



## bodecea

Dale Smith said:


> The "Gays On Parade" is about the most disgusting and decadent event that happens in American cities. There is a reason and an agenda behind giving so much attention to such a small percentage of people with mental issues.....should be blatantly obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together.


How many gay pride parades have you been to, Daley Whaley?


----------



## bodecea

BlackFlag said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Gays On Parade" is about the most disgusting and decadent event that happens in American cities. There is a reason and an agenda behind giving so much attention to such a small percentage of people with mental issues.....should be blatantly obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Look at that Islamist ranting
Click to expand...

Sniffing chemtrails.


----------



## Faun

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Forget the fact that you're too stupid to post a link to your article... where does it say Liberals are livid?


----------



## bodecea

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?
Click to expand...

Triggered?


----------



## Faun

Polishprince said:


> Why shouldn't people be proud of their Normalcy?    Almighty God made them Normative, and God doesn't make junk.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with normal folks publicly coming out and showing pride for who they are.  It isn't their fault that God made them normal.


There's nothing wrong with it. If they're so enamored with their new found sexuality, they should celebrate it.


----------



## fncceo

Straight Pride ... get your freak on...


----------



## bodecea

playtime said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and colorful like this, you perverted sack of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & THIS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that made noooooo sense.....typical of your posts thus consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i can see how it wouldn't make any sense to you if it didn't include crisis actors from sandy hook or about some deep state coup out to get donny............
Click to expand...

Don't forget the chemtrails....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Livid? All i have seen is people making fun of them.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

basquebromance said:


> Wow! Cool initiative, fellas!! Just a thought, instead of ‘Straight Pride’ parade, how about this: The ‘desperately trying to bury our own gay thoughts by being homophobic because no one taught us how to access our emotions as children’ parade? Whatta ya think? Too on the nose??



You ripped that off from Chris Evans, and as a comeback I will say regular "gay parades" then are people trying to bury their feelings of being straight.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Moonglow said:


> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...



1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.


----------



## otto105

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/




Let the 6 guys march...


----------



## Polishprince

DigitalDrifter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
Click to expand...



That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.

And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.

When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.  

Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.


----------



## Polishprince

otto105 said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the 6 guys march...
Click to expand...



Does Boston have a straight mayor?    He can march.   Ditto if any of the Democrat Presidential candidates are normative.   The idea is for the leaders of the city to send a message to all the children and young people of Boston that Straight is OK and they should be proud of their Sexual Preferences. 

Maybe have the city's high schools bring their marching bands, or the Shriner in their fezzes and little cars.


----------



## otto105

Polishprince said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the 6 guys march...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does Boston have a straight mayor?    He can march.   Ditto if any of the Democrat Presidential candidates are normative.   The idea is for the leaders of the city to send a message to all the children and young people of Boston that Straight is OK and they should be proud of their Sexual Preferences.
> 
> Maybe have the city's high schools bring their marching bands, or the Shriner in their fezzes and little cars.
Click to expand...



Yeah, nothing says manly man more than an overweight white guy in go-cart with a beanie.


----------



## skye

Why are "they" so livid?

are the rest of the people livid because the homosexuals will have a Parade??

no .... they are not...then why are the homosexuals so livid about the straight parade??

 What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## Polishprince

otto105 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the 6 guys march...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does Boston have a straight mayor?    He can march.   Ditto if any of the Democrat Presidential candidates are normative.   The idea is for the leaders of the city to send a message to all the children and young people of Boston that Straight is OK and they should be proud of their Sexual Preferences.
> 
> Maybe have the city's high schools bring their marching bands, or the Shriner in their fezzes and little cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nothing says manly man more than an overweight white guy in go-cart with a beanie.
Click to expand...



Apparently you've never seen the Shriners march, a fez is not a beanie


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/




good for them

so i guess no one will be blowing each other in the street in front of kids ..

well thats a nice change of pace

watch it before youtube nails it like a gay nailing a dirty anus for thought crimes


----------



## deanrd

In some ways this is hilarious.

I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.

And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.

And that's what was hilarious.


----------



## Lysistrata

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
Click to expand...


It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

deanrd said:


> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.




speaking as a guilt free white privlaged for the 9000th time most of us dont really hate fags .
or broads
or *******
racist word
racist word 

we hate some twisted agendas ....cough cough

eat a dick leftwing nazi cracka


----------



## deanrd

Deplorable Yankee said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking as a guilt free white privlaged for the 9000th time most of us dont really hate fags .
> or broads
> or *******
> racist word
> racist word
> 
> we hate some twisted agendas ....cough cough
> 
> eat a dick leftwing nazi cracka
Click to expand...

See what I mean?


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.




To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.


.


----------



## Lysistrata

This is just an event to showcase America's imbecile/infantile subculture. It has tremendous comedic potential. Years ago, we had a local April Fools Day thing. There was a precision lawnmower drill team that was hilarious. How about a precision tiki-torch drill team? A float with trump grabbing Lady Liberty's crotch with pence peaking out from behind a curtain? A float with a demonstration of how to put down a toilet seat?

Some of you people have no sense of humor.


----------



## MAGAman

Old Man Grumbles said:


> Just a thought.....If those on social media who are upset about this parade instead showed support, like the support they show the LGBTQ parade, isn't it very possible this could foster good relations between the straight and LGBTQ communities?


The left doesn't want unity.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

*Mark Collett* Retweeted


*GTO Judge*‏ @*V8POW* Jun 4
You'll never guess which parade is causing so much controversy.

#*StraightPrideParade*


----------



## Polishprince

deanrd said:


> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.




Where did you ever get the idea that "Republicans hate gays"?    The greatest law man ever was a Republican and a proud homosexual,  the fantastic J. Edgar Hoover.     Donald J. Trump's lawyer back in the day, Roy Cohn, was the finest gay legal mind NYC has ever produced.

The main problem is that Republicans and conservative don't cotton to homosexuals recruiting minor children, like the gay paedophile in "Boys Beware"


----------



## Polishprince

Dale Smith said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Edited*.
Click to expand...



The crazy thing about libs in places like San Francisco is that if someone lights up a lucky on a street corner- he'll be on the next boat to alcatraz for spewing 2nd hand smoke and spreading disease.   But if the same guy takes a dump on the same corner, or f's his bum buddy in the a right there in public,  someone who COMPLAINS about it will be the one condemned.


----------



## Dale Smith

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Mark Collett* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *GTO Judge*‏ @*V8POW* Jun 4
> You'll never guess which parade is causing so much controversy.
> 
> #*StraightPrideParade*




Leftards will absolutely LOATHE that second pic.......it just reeks of wholesomeness and  youthful innocence....dress those children up in transgender clothing, you homophobe!!!


----------



## Dale Smith

Polishprince said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer loving commie fuckwad such as yourself has ZERO issues with faggots donning the latest in fetsh wear and similating performing fellatio on each other in the public square.....but a straight pride of better put "I'm, Not A POS Leftist" bothers the fuck out of you.....tough shit, bitch.
> 
> , your faggot friends and your fellow faggot loving supporters. May you all come down with AIDS..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> P.S I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, klunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The crazy thing about libs in places like San Francisco is that if someone lights up a lucky on a street corner- he'll be on the next boat to alcatraz for spewing 2nd hand smoke and spreading disease.   But if the same guy takes a dump on the same corner, or f's his bum buddy in the a right there in public,  someone who COMPLAINS about it will be the one condemned.
Click to expand...



That is what leftards stand for...if it is disgusting and decadent? They are "on it" like a dung beetle on a fresh pile of shit.


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.
Click to expand...

Where are they nazis? Are the democrats?


----------



## playtime

Dale Smith said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264127 View attachment 264127
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*wait... hold on...is this one...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope; guess not. *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264129
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if that were true dale... you wouldn't have replied to me... at all....on this very thread.  whether it was provoked or not............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor would you have replied to me.......
Click to expand...


lol...not quite, sweety............  see, twas you who came to me & engaged me first.  whenever that happens, no matter who it is - i shall respond.  

voila! & there you have it.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
Click to expand...


No I am talking about the ones who didn't get a permit and was playing in the streets on a nice Sunday afternoon.


.


----------



## Polishprince

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
Click to expand...



James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".

In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.


----------



## playtime

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Mark Collett* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *GTO Judge*‏ @*V8POW* Jun 4
> You'll never guess which parade is causing so much controversy.
> 
> #*StraightPrideParade*



oh please...........  gay OR straight....you never know who gets their freak on behind closed doors.... cause it ain't nobody's biz'nez as long as they are consensual adults.   for all you know them thar 'ladies' in yer pic are all dominatrices


----------



## playtime

Polishprince said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you ever get the idea that "Republicans hate gays"?    The greatest law man ever was a Republican and a proud homosexual,  the fantastic J. Edgar Hoover.     Donald J. Trump's lawyer back in the day, Roy Cohn, was the finest gay legal mind NYC has ever produced.
> 
> The main problem is that Republicans and conservative don't cotton to homosexuals recruiting minor children, like the gay paedophile in "Boys Beware"
Click to expand...


oh hell, you can  start with the VP.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I am talking about the ones who didn't get a permit and was playing in the streets on a nice Sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


whatchu talkin' about willis? gotta give me some valid links to that one...


----------



## Polishprince

playtime said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you ever get the idea that "Republicans hate gays"?    The greatest law man ever was a Republican and a proud homosexual,  the fantastic J. Edgar Hoover.     Donald J. Trump's lawyer back in the day, Roy Cohn, was the finest gay legal mind NYC has ever produced.
> 
> The main problem is that Republicans and conservative don't cotton to homosexuals recruiting minor children, like the gay paedophile in "Boys Beware"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hell, you can  start with the VP.
Click to expand...



Newsweek mag proclaim Obama as the "First Homosexual President".  The fact that O didn't deny the story tells me all I need to know about its accuracy.

Newsweek: Obama Is ‘First Gay President’


----------



## playtime

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
Click to expand...


uh-huh.

*911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family*

911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family

*Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death*
Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death


----------



## playtime

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you ever get the idea that "Republicans hate gays"?    The greatest law man ever was a Republican and a proud homosexual,  the fantastic J. Edgar Hoover.     Donald J. Trump's lawyer back in the day, Roy Cohn, was the finest gay legal mind NYC has ever produced.
> 
> The main problem is that Republicans and conservative don't cotton to homosexuals recruiting minor children, like the gay paedophile in "Boys Beware"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hell, you can  start with the VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek mag proclaim Obama as the "First Homosexual President".  The fact that O didn't deny the story tells me all I need to know about its accuracy.
> 
> Newsweek: Obama Is ‘First Gay President’
Click to expand...


<pffft>  you are dismissed.


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> *911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family*
> 
> 911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family
> 
> *Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death*
> Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death
Click to expand...



What does that have to do with not getting a permit to play in the streets?


.


----------



## mdk

Brad Pitt Orders "Straight Pride" Parade Organizers to Cease Using His Name and Image

Brad Pitt hates straight people. When will war against heterosexuals cease!?


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> *911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family*
> 
> 911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family
> 
> *Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death*
> Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with not getting a permit to play in the streets?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


look again....was that reply to you di-rectly or did you get caught up in the fishnet?

but i am still waiting for some kinda link to your original post, so i can respond to it.... i gotta go soon - so get on that, m'k? 

chop chop.


----------



## Polishprince

mdk said:


> Brad Pitt Orders "Straight Pride" Parade Organizers to Cease Using His Name and Image
> 
> Brad Pitt hates straight people. When will war against straight people cease!?




If Mr. Pitt can prove he isn't straight, he definitely has a cause of action here.

In 1950's  England, a newspaper made allegation against Polish pianist Liberace, suggesting that the virtuoso was a homosexual.  Lee proved to 12 angry men that he was as straight as the day is long and received a huge judgment.


----------



## Wyatt earp

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> *911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family*
> 
> 911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family
> 
> *Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death*
> Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with not getting a permit to play in the streets?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look again....was that reply to you di-rectly or did you get caught up in the fishnet?
> 
> but i am still waiting for some kinda link to your original post, so i can respond to it.... i gotta go soon - so get on that, m'k?
> 
> chop chop.
Click to expand...



My original post proves how childish liberals are, they are so stupid they play in the streets.


.


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> *911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family*
> 
> 911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family
> 
> *Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death*
> Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with not getting a permit to play in the streets?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look again....was that reply to you di-rectly or did you get caught up in the fishnet?
> 
> but i am still waiting for some kinda link to your original post, so i can respond to it.... i gotta go soon - so get on that, m'k?
> 
> chop chop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My original post proves how childish liberals are, they are so stupid they play in the streets.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


oh, i see....  you gots nuthin' - just like i thought.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> *911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family*
> 
> 911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family
> 
> *Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death*
> Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with not getting a permit to play in the streets?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look again....was that reply to you di-rectly or did you get caught up in the fishnet?
> 
> but i am still waiting for some kinda link to your original post, so i can respond to it.... i gotta go soon - so get on that, m'k?
> 
> chop chop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My original post proves how childish liberals are, they are so stupid they play in the streets.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt Orders "Straight Pride" Parade Organizers to Cease Using His Name and Image
> 
> Brad Pitt hates straight people. When will war against straight people cease!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mr. Pitt can prove he isn't straight, he definitely has a cause of action here.
> 
> In 1950's  England, a newspaper made allegation against Polish pianist Liberace, suggesting that the virtuoso was a homosexual.  Lee proved to 12 angry men that he was as straight as the day is long and received a huge judgment.
Click to expand...


Golly! I hope he doesn’t. I can’t bear the thought of money being diverted from the floats.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

playtime said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
Click to expand...




the sad pathetic leftwing nazis they always bring that retard up 

that poor son of bitch was turned into a white supremacist over night .
dont worry some states already handled that problem .
if any future instances arise better check the map and laws where yer at 




 

i dont recommend standing in the road in Tennessee ...protester or not


----------



## JimBowie1958

mdk said:


> I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.
> 
> I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.


I doubt that there will be many attending.

This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).

I celebrated being straight by making babies.


----------



## mdk

JimBowie1958 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.
> 
> I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
Click to expand...


Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?


----------



## Lysistrata

Dale Smith said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer loving commie fuckwad such as yourself has ZERO issues with faggots donning the latest in fetsh wear and similating performing fellatio on each other in the public square.....but a straight pride or better put "I'm, Not A POS Leftist" parade bothers the fuck out of you.....tough shit, bitch.
> 
> , your faggot friends and your fellow faggot loving supporters. May you all come down with AIDS..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> P.S I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, klunt.
Click to expand...


You are a very sick individual with a very filthy mouth. Is this a Texas mouth? Incidentally, this does not "bother" me, I just think it is a great opportunity for some laughs.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.


As I said before, I (and almost every gay person I know) have no problem if straights want to have a parade.   Good for them to final feel some pride.


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> Time to show my straight pride!


About time.    I don't know why you didn't have pride in yourself before this.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> If everyone became LGBTQAII+, within 50 years, mankind would be on the verge of extinction.  That's a fact.   And those who were left, would live a harder and harder life.
> 
> Normalcy is absolutely essential for the continuation of human life on Planet Earth- we need to celebrate that.    I don't know if libs know this or not, but Trannies-another part of LGBT- cannot become pregnant or have abortions.  It would be a nightmare for the entire Pro-Choice community.


Wait...you think LGBT people are sterile?


----------



## bodecea

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
Click to expand...

When did you choose to be straight?  What was that moment where you said "hmmmm....I guess I'll be sexually attracted to the opposite sex now."?


----------



## bodecea

BlackFlag said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voice of experience speaking, BlackFag? Save your dirty queer talk for the gay bath-houses that you frequent...m'kay?
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll never be happy suppressing those urges, Dale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Projecting again, BlackFag?????? LMAO!!!!! Speak for yourself, boi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 264125
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boi?  Oh brother, you are so gay.  Omg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFag SEZ???? " O-M-G Dale your so gay I just know you are OMG!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And an idiot
Click to expand...

Goes without saying....anyone who's all frightened about "chemtrails" and believes Sandy Hook was a hoax.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone became LGBTQAII+, within 50 years, mankind would be on the verge of extinction.  That's a fact.   And those who were left, would live a harder and harder life.
> 
> Normalcy is absolutely essential for the continuation of human life on Planet Earth- we need to celebrate that.    I don't know if libs know this or not, but Trannies-another part of LGBT- cannot become pregnant or have abortions.  It would be a nightmare for the entire Pro-Choice community.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you think LGBT people are sterile?
Click to expand...



Trannies are definitely sterile.  The operation doesn't really make them broads at all.  If someone has their penis amputated and new plumbing installed by a surgeon, they still do not have ovaries, do not make eggs and cannot get pregnant or have an abortion.

More mainstream type homos can theoretically father children.   However, they have no interest in broads and won't have relations with them.  They go for getting f'ed in the a, another strictly sterile activity.  You may not believe or maybe you do, but taking it in the caboose is not a procreative function.


----------



## Lysistrata

mdk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.
> 
> I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
Click to expand...


Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!

What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?


----------



## Papageorgio

Lysistrata said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer loving commie fuckwad such as yourself has ZERO issues with faggots donning the latest in fetsh wear and similating performing fellatio on each other in the public square.....but a straight pride or better put "I'm, Not A POS Leftist" parade bothers the fuck out of you.....tough shit, bitch.
> 
> , your faggot friends and your fellow faggot loving supporters. May you all come down with AIDS..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> P.S I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, klunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very sick individual with a very filthy mouth. Is this a Texas mouth? Incidentally, this does not "bother" me, I just think it is a great opportunity for some laughs.
Click to expand...


Most parades are.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> When did you choose to be straight?  What was that moment where you said "hmmmm....I guess I'll be sexually attracted to the opposite sex now."?




Glad you asked that, and even though it wasn't pointed at me , I'll answer.

The expectation in my community was always normative.  My old man was straight, and same with my grandfathers and other relatives.

What  really sold me on normalcy was when I had a colonoscopy a dozen years ago.    The doctor shove a long scope up my keister, and I did not like it at all.  "This is not for me" was my thought.   Homosexuals get off from this, but not normative folks.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
Click to expand...

"the gay community invented things like 'homophobia'"........  Just like the black community invented things like racism.


----------



## bodecea

WEATHER53 said:


> Always remember, it’s special and not equal that they demand. They can celebrate their homosexuality but we cannot celebrate our heterosexuality.


Go right ahead and celebrate your heterosexuality....about time you showed that you had some pride in it.


----------



## Dragonlady

Anyone who believes Sandy Hook is a hoax is too stupid to be one person, and should be locked up for his own self-protection.  Clearly he's not smart enough to function in the real world, and there's always someone out there looking for fools to fleece.  Conspiracy theorists are easy targets because they have so many issues to play with.  They think they're special skills to see things others don't makes them smarter than the rest of us.

The sheer number of people necessary to keep the conspiracy a secret makes it unlikely that any of this shit happened the way Dale thinks it did.  There's an old saying that "Three can keep a secret if two of them are dead.".  A conspiracy involving hundreds of people, won't be secret for long.


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer loving commie fuckwad such as yourself has ZERO issues with faggots donning the latest in fetsh wear and similating performing fellatio on each other in the public square.....but a straight pride or better put "I'm, Not A POS Leftist" parade bothers the fuck out of you.....tough shit, bitch.
> 
> , your faggot friends and your fellow faggot loving supporters. May you all come down with AIDS..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> P.S I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, klunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very sick individual with a very filthy mouth. Is this a Texas mouth? Incidentally, this does not "bother" me, I just think it is a great opportunity for some laughs.
Click to expand...

So angry


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to show my straight pride!
> 
> 
> 
> About time.    I don't know why you didn't have pride in yourself before this.
Click to expand...

Cool story


----------



## Polishprince

Dragonlady said:


> Anyone who believes Sandy Hook is a hoax is too stupid to be one person, and should be locked up for his own self-protection.  .




Whoa.    I can't say its a hoax or if it isn't, but I really haven't looked into the event.

But what is suspicious is how fast the Left was in mobilizing to politicize the event.  Further, the idea that the alleged shooter, Mr. Lanza died, leaves the Fake News Media an open door to craft a narrative to boost their totalitarian goals.


----------



## Lysistrata

Nobody knows how sexual orientation is developed. People with two heterosexual parents can turned out to have a same-sex orientation (how do you think they got here?). When I was under 11, and not knowing anything about the facts of life, my friends and I would squabble about which tv doctor (two males) was "cuter." We don't know how humans develop these attractions. To these day, I could walk past 100 men,  and it's "meh," then the 101st shows up and it's "bingo"! There are no answers.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
Click to expand...

The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.


----------



## Lysistrata

Jitss617 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this is the brain-child of three sleazy right-wing, neo-nazi types.
> 
> But it could be entertaining, if not hysterically funny. Can you imagine what the floats would look like? A bunch of pot-bellied old white guys and a smattering of women dressed up to look like June Cleaver waving at the crowd? Perhaps a preacher-creature feature?
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer loving commie fuckwad such as yourself has ZERO issues with faggots donning the latest in fetsh wear and similating performing fellatio on each other in the public square.....but a straight pride or better put "I'm, Not A POS Leftist" parade bothers the fuck out of you.....tough shit, bitch.
> 
> , your faggot friends and your fellow faggot loving supporters. May you all come down with AIDS..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> P.S I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, klunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very sick individual with a very filthy mouth. Is this a Texas mouth? Incidentally, this does not "bother" me, I just think it is a great opportunity for some laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So angry
Click to expand...


You apparently did not read the post I was responding to. So no one can be legitimately angry at some jerk with a filthy mouth and no brain? When did this law pass? We judge people by their voluntary conduct, didn't you hear?


----------



## bodecea

Papageorgio said:


> They still have gay pride parades? Why?


Probably the same reason we have 4th of July parades.  To celebrate something significant.  There's a reason our parades are in June.


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
Click to expand...

"When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school."....    So you think, sweetie.  So you think....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Polishprince said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
Click to expand...


It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
Click to expand...


It's the crybullying SJW mob action that is damaging our society, hun.   It started with the "we're special" parades and has morphed into totalitarian thuggery.  If that makes you PROUD, then you're a sorry mess.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
Click to expand...



I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.

When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> Why are "they" so livid?
> 
> are the rest of the people livid because the homosexuals will have a Parade??
> 
> no .... they are not...then why are the homosexuals so livid about the straight parade??
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


This is like all the able people celebrating their able bodied parking spaces....and then bitching about the one or two handicapped parking spaces and parking in them anyways.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

deanrd said:


> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.



I don't hate them at all, I could care less what they do. I do however believe the definition of marriage is between to people of the opposite sex.

Also, the "flamers" can be hillarious, and I will make fun of some of them and their absurdity.


----------



## Dragonlady

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you choose to be straight?  What was that moment where you said "hmmmm....I guess I'll be sexually attracted to the opposite sex now."?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked that, and even though it wasn't pointed at me , I'll answer.
> 
> The expectation in my community was always normative.  My old man was straight, and same with my grandfathers and other relatives.
> 
> What  really sold me on normalcy was when I had a colonoscopy a dozen years ago.    The doctor shove a long scope up my keister, and I did not like it at all.  "This is not for me" was my thought.   Homosexuals get off from this, but not normative folks.
Click to expand...


You equate a colonoscopy with anal sex?  You truly are too stupid to be one person.  I suppose your think that a vaginal ultra-sound is a REAL turn on for women.  *NOT*.

Anal sex is now being normalized by white Christian high school girls who have vowed to remain "virgins" until marriage.  They're taking it up the ass and giving blow jobs to their boyfriends because they took chastity vows in front of their parents and they have to keep that hymen intact until marriage.  When I was in high school, I had no idea about anal sex and the very idea of a blow job was just too gross for words.  OK, I was a small town girl who went to church on Sunday, and lead a sheltered life.  But so are these girls and THIS is what "Christian values" are today.

Dontcha just love the law of "unintended consequences".  In an effort to keep their daughters "pure", they have perverted their daughters into "abnormal" sexual practices known principally as "gay sex".


----------



## bodecea

Lysistrata said:


> This is just an event to showcase America's imbecile/infantile subculture. It has tremendous comedic potential. Years ago, we had a local April Fools Day thing. There was a precision lawnmower drill team that was hilarious. How about a precision tiki-torch drill team? A float with trump grabbing Lady Liberty's crotch with pence peaking out from behind a curtain? A float with a demonstration of how to put down a toilet seat?
> 
> Some of you people have no sense of humor.


Sounds like the Doodah Parade in Pasadena every year...Doo Dah Parade - Wikipedia


----------



## mdk

Lysistrata said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.
> 
> I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
Click to expand...


Brad Pitt was the mascot, but he was made so without his consent. I heard Milo Yiannopoulos has been made the new mascot for the parade. Imagine it: a flaming queen from the UK is the face of Boston’s Straight Pride parade.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
Click to expand...


And I'm so sorry you are intimidated by non-gay parades.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Mark Collett* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *GTO Judge*‏ @*V8POW* Jun 4
> You'll never guess which parade is causing so much controversy.
> 
> #*StraightPrideParade*


A 4th of July parade is causing controversy?   Where is that controversy happening?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you ever get the idea that "Republicans hate gays"?    The greatest law man ever was a Republican and a proud homosexual,  the fantastic J. Edgar Hoover.     Donald J. Trump's lawyer back in the day, Roy Cohn, was the finest gay legal mind NYC has ever produced.
> 
> The main problem is that Republicans and conservative don't cotton to homosexuals recruiting minor children, like the gay paedophile in "Boys Beware"
Click to expand...

But....of course, no problem with the 1 in 4 girls sexually abused before they reach 18 by virile heterosexual men, right?


----------



## bodecea

Dale Smith said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Collett* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *GTO Judge*‏ @*V8POW* Jun 4
> You'll never guess which parade is causing so much controversy.
> 
> #*StraightPrideParade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftards will absolutely LOATHE that second pic.......it just reeks of wholesomeness and  youthful innocence....dress those children up in transgender clothing, you homophobe!!!
Click to expand...

What's wrong with a 4th of July parade?   And how do you know that all those people are straight in that second pic?   My gaydar is going off on at least 4 in that pic.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lysistrata said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.
> 
> I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
Click to expand...


And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
Click to expand...

Look at the excuse making for a NAZI murdering a young woman and injuring many others.....a "few good people" indeed.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> In some ways this is hilarious.
> 
> I've posted many times that gays are the number one people Republicans hate the most.
> 
> And several Republicans on the USMB insist that was the OLD days.  Republicans don't hate gays anymore.
> 
> And that's what was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you ever get the idea that "Republicans hate gays"?    The greatest law man ever was a Republican and a proud homosexual,  the fantastic J. Edgar Hoover.     Donald J. Trump's lawyer back in the day, Roy Cohn, was the finest gay legal mind NYC has ever produced.
> 
> The main problem is that Republicans and conservative don't cotton to homosexuals recruiting minor children, like the gay paedophile in "Boys Beware"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hell, you can  start with the VP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Newsweek mag proclaim Obama as the "First Homosexual President".  The fact that O didn't deny the story tells me all I need to know about its accuracy.
> 
> Newsweek: Obama Is ‘First Gay President’
Click to expand...

I guess you never learned about President Buchanan, eh?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt Orders "Straight Pride" Parade Organizers to Cease Using His Name and Image
> 
> Brad Pitt hates straight people. When will war against straight people cease!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Mr. Pitt can prove he isn't straight, he definitely has a cause of action here.
> 
> In 1950's  England, a newspaper made allegation against Polish pianist Liberace, suggesting that the virtuoso was a homosexual.  Lee proved to 12 angry men that he was as straight as the day is long and received a huge judgment.
Click to expand...

You are cracking me up with your gaysplainin' posts.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

skye said:


> Why are "they" so livid?
> 
> are the rest of the people livid because the homosexuals will have a Parade??
> 
> no .... they are not...then why are the homosexuals so livid about the straight parade??
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the gander.



They are afraid of their feelings of being straight, so they strike out at any public display of straightness.


----------



## Care4all

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/



WHAT IN THE HECK DOES YOUR TITLE, have to do with the link you provided?

Are you located in St.Petersburg Russia?


----------



## Jitss617

Lysistrata said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straight pride is nazi?? Lol what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious that I was referring to the idiots who are organizing this event. I looked them up. The "straight pride" thing is just garbage. I'm heterosexual, but really, folks. How stupid and invented by some spoiled, pouty little boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queer loving commie fuckwad such as yourself has ZERO issues with faggots donning the latest in fetsh wear and similating performing fellatio on each other in the public square.....but a straight pride or better put "I'm, Not A POS Leftist" parade bothers the fuck out of you.....tough shit, bitch.
> 
> , your faggot friends and your fellow faggot loving supporters. May you all come down with AIDS..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> P.S I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party, klunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a very sick individual with a very filthy mouth. Is this a Texas mouth? Incidentally, this does not "bother" me, I just think it is a great opportunity for some laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently did not read the post I was responding to. So no one can be legitimately angry at some jerk with a filthy mouth and no brain? When did this law pass? We judge people by their voluntary conduct, didn't you hear?
Click to expand...

I think democrat talk is filthy when you look at all the oppression it causes.. no one is shutting you down


----------



## Papageorgio

bodecea said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same reason we have 4th of July parades.  To celebrate something significant.  There's a reason our parades are in June.
Click to expand...


I don't know why it is in June. Maybe straights like warm weather parades. I don't go to or watch parades, I see no real reason but to each his own, if gays and straights think they need a parade in June or whatever month, good for them. Hope they have fun.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you choose to be straight?  What was that moment where you said "hmmmm....I guess I'll be sexually attracted to the opposite sex now."?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked that, and even though it wasn't pointed at me , I'll answer.
> 
> The expectation in my community was always normative.  My old man was straight, and same with my grandfathers and other relatives.
> 
> What  really sold me on normalcy was when I had a colonoscopy a dozen years ago.    The doctor shove a long scope up my keister, and I did not like it at all.  "This is not for me" was my thought.   Homosexuals get off from this, but not normative folks.
Click to expand...

More gaysplainin'....   That homosexuals get off on colonoscopies......


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to show my straight pride!
> 
> 
> 
> About time.    I don't know why you didn't have pride in yourself before this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
Click to expand...

Have some pride in yourself, son.....buck up!


----------



## Dale Smith

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the excuse making for a NAZI murdering a young woman and injuring many others.....a "few good people" indeed.
Click to expand...



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You mean mie the fake news story of the fat commie chick via Soros and his NGOs?

SUCKER!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

playtime said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mark Collett* Retweeted
> 
> 
> *GTO Judge*‏ @*V8POW* Jun 4
> You'll never guess which parade is causing so much controversy.
> 
> #*StraightPrideParade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh please...........  gay OR straight....you never know who gets their freak on behind closed doors.... cause it ain't nobody's biz'nez as long as they are consensual adults.   for all you know them thar 'ladies' in yer pic are all dominatrices
Click to expand...


Maybe, but they keep it off the streets, they don't flame it in everyones face.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who believes Sandy Hook is a hoax is too stupid to be one person, and should be locked up for his own self-protection.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.    I can't say its a hoax or if it isn't, but I really haven't looked into the event.
> 
> But what is suspicious is how fast the Left was in mobilizing to politicize the event.  Further, the idea that the alleged shooter, Mr. Lanza died, leaves the Fake News Media an open door to craft a narrative to boost their totalitarian goals.
Click to expand...

Politicize the event?  Tell us what changed because of Sandy Hook....besides the FACT that it showed us that America doesn't give a damn about children being shot to pieces in our schools.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

HOW dare straight people 
theyve never been oppressed by a big dick in their mouths 






it stopped raining out thats it im done with the interewebs for today UH BOY
meatspace here i come 

why cant a group of straight people have a parade ?
was the crowd to white ? like the london anti trump protesters


----------



## boedicca

The DC Gay Pride parade affirms its Anti-Semitism.

D.C. Gay Pride March Bans Israeli Flags, Allows Palestinian Ones


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the crybullying SJW mob action that is damaging our society, hun.   It started with the "we're special" parades and has morphed into totalitarian thuggery.  If that makes you PROUD, then you're a sorry mess.
Click to expand...

Again, I apologize for intimidating you so much.


----------



## boedicca

I have a question for the Lesbians in this thread:

Do you support XY-Transwomen (who have the DNA and testosterone of men) competing in Women's Sports?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
Click to expand...

Who recruits?   besides straight males who assault young girls to the tune of 1 in 4 girls being sexually abuse by hetero males before they reach 18.


----------



## bodecea

mdk said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.
> 
> I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt was the mascot, but he was made so without his consent. I heard Milo Yiannopoulos has been made the new mascot for the parade. Imagine it: a flaming queen from the UK is the face of Boston’s Straight Pride parade.
Click to expand...

Very very appropriate, IMO.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the crybullying SJW mob action that is damaging our society, hun.   It started with the "we're special" parades and has morphed into totalitarian thuggery.  If that makes you PROUD, then you're a sorry mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I apologize for intimidating you so much.
Click to expand...



Forgive me for doubting your sincerity.  You use your sexual identity as a weapon to attack people who have differing views than you do. Gay Pride is no longer about tolerance and acceptance - it is about controlling others and destroying their liberty.


----------



## Papageorgio

boedicca said:


> The DC Gay Pride parade affirms its Anti-Semitism.
> 
> D.C. Gay Pride March Bans Israeli Flags, Allows Palestinian Ones



So Israeli's aren't allowed to be gay, however predominately Muslim countries are? 

That is pretty strange.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm so sorry you are intimidated by non-gay parades.
Click to expand...

Not at all...I love me some non-gay parades...and have already said so multiple times in this thread.  You need to catch up.


----------



## boedicca

Papageorgio said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DC Gay Pride parade affirms its Anti-Semitism.
> 
> D.C. Gay Pride March Bans Israeli Flags, Allows Palestinian Ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Israeli's aren't allowed to be gay, however predominately Muslim countries are?
> 
> That is pretty strange.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  I did read an article recently about how Palestinian gays have migrated and are accepted in Israel.   But the cognitive dissonance of the Left is something that was outed long ago.


----------



## bodecea

Papageorgio said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same reason we have 4th of July parades.  To celebrate something significant.  There's a reason our parades are in June.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why it is in June. Maybe straights like warm weather parades. I don't go to or watch parades, I see no real reason but to each his own, if gays and straights think they need a parade in June or whatever month, good for them. Hope they have fun.
Click to expand...

There is a very good reason they are in June....google the Stonewall Riots.


----------



## bodecea

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the excuse making for a NAZI murdering a young woman and injuring many others.....a "few good people" indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You mean mie the fake news story of the fat commie chick via Soros and his NGOs?
> 
> SUCKER!
Click to expand...

 Daley Whaley


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> I have a question for the Lesbians in this thread:
> 
> Do you support XY-Transwomen (who have the DNA and testosterone of men) competing in Women's Sports?


IMO, the Sports powers that be will have to make some kind of ruling on that like they eventually did about those using enhancing drugs and blood doping.   The thing about Sports fairness is a level playing field.  Having the DNA and testosterone of males is not a level playing field.....perhaps a third category for them....?


----------



## Dale Smith

bodecea said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the excuse making for a NAZI murdering a young woman and injuring many others.....a "few good people" indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You mean mie the fake news story of the fat commie chick via Soros and his NGOs?
> 
> SUCKER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daley Whaley
Click to expand...



Poor bannedecea, the aging, ugly liberal dyke....

(snicker)


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who believes Sandy Hook is a hoax is too stupid to be one person, and should be locked up for his own self-protection.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.    I can't say its a hoax or if it isn't, but I really haven't looked into the event.
> 
> But what is suspicious is how fast the Left was in mobilizing to politicize the event.  Further, the idea that the alleged shooter, Mr. Lanza died, leaves the Fake News Media an open door to craft a narrative to boost their totalitarian goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicize the event?  Tell us what changed because of Sandy Hook....besides the FACT that it showed us that America doesn't give a damn about children being shot to pieces in our schools.
Click to expand...



Obama really tried to use the event to disarm American law abiders.

He largely did fail on a national level, but locally there were all kinds of draconian measure taken.


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the crybullying SJW mob action that is damaging our society, hun.   It started with the "we're special" parades and has morphed into totalitarian thuggery.  If that makes you PROUD, then you're a sorry mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I apologize for intimidating you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for doubting your sincerity.  You use your sexual identity as a weapon to attack people who have differing views than you do. Gay Pride is no longer about tolerance and acceptance - it is about controlling others and destroying their liberty.
Click to expand...

Ah...now my sexual identity is a weapon.   My goodness!   You ARE intimidated!    I'm so sorry for you.....I really am.


----------



## bodecea

Dale Smith said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the excuse making for a NAZI murdering a young woman and injuring many others.....a "few good people" indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You mean mie the fake news story of the fat commie chick via Soros and his NGOs?
> 
> SUCKER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daley Whaley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bannedecea, the aging, ugly liberal dyke....
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

Poor Daley Whaley...what HAVE those chemtrails done to you?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Papageorgio said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DC Gay Pride parade affirms its Anti-Semitism.
> 
> D.C. Gay Pride March Bans Israeli Flags, Allows Palestinian Ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Israeli's aren't allowed to be gay, however predominately Muslim countries are?
> 
> That is pretty strange.
Click to expand...


It's not strange at all, today's left hates their own culture, and loves all others. They'll be happy when all women have their heads covered.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who believes Sandy Hook is a hoax is too stupid to be one person, and should be locked up for his own self-protection.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.    I can't say its a hoax or if it isn't, but I really haven't looked into the event.
> 
> But what is suspicious is how fast the Left was in mobilizing to politicize the event.  Further, the idea that the alleged shooter, Mr. Lanza died, leaves the Fake News Media an open door to craft a narrative to boost their totalitarian goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicize the event?  Tell us what changed because of Sandy Hook....besides the FACT that it showed us that America doesn't give a damn about children being shot to pieces in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama really tried to use the event to disarm American law abiders.
> 
> He largely did fail on a national level, but locally there were all kinds of draconian measure taken.
Click to expand...

Nope...he never made a move to do anything of the sort.....but it DID show us that Americans clearly do not give a DAMN about our children being shot to pieces in schools, in theaters, at concerts, etc.    Nope.  Zero fucks given by the American people.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who recruits?   besides straight males who assault young girls to the tune of 1 in 4 girls being sexually abuse by hetero males before they reach 18.
Click to expand...



I'm not talking about "assaulting" anyone.   I'm talking about grown homosexual men looking to meet normative males to try and convince them to switch orientation.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for the Lesbians in this thread:
> 
> Do you support XY-Transwomen (who have the DNA and testosterone of men) competing in Women's Sports?
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, the Sports powers that be will have to make some kind of ruling on that like they eventually did about those using enhancing drugs and blood doping.   The thing about Sports fairness is a level playing field.  Having the DNA and testosterone of males is not a level playing field.....perhaps a third category for them....?
Click to expand...



Kumbaya - I agree.   One's DNA doesn't change - there should be a category for people who take hormones or have extreme surgery to alter their natural state.

How much of the LGBTQQIP2SAA agenda do you support?  At this point, it appears to me that the additions actually undermine the interests of the original gay tolerance cohort.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DC Gay Pride parade affirms its Anti-Semitism.
> 
> D.C. Gay Pride March Bans Israeli Flags, Allows Palestinian Ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Israeli's aren't allowed to be gay, however predominately Muslim countries are?
> 
> That is pretty strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not strange at all, today's left hates their own culture, and loves all others. They'll be happy when all women have their heads covered.
Click to expand...

^^^  Classic CRC talk


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm so sorry you are intimidated by non-gay parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...I love me some non-gay parades...and have already said so multiple times in this thread.  You need to catch up.
Click to expand...


Parades that are specifically about being straight, intimidate gays, they are afraid they may be closeted straight people, so they strike out at any public display of straightness.


----------



## BlueGin

Dale Smith said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragonclunt, you celebrate with the mentally ill at Queer Day parades??? Well bless your little perverted and sick heart!!!!
Click to expand...

Liberals need to pretend they are sympathetic to “ causes” to feel good about themselves.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to show my straight pride!
> 
> 
> 
> About time.    I don't know why you didn't have pride in yourself before this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have some pride in yourself, son.....buck up!
Click to expand...

I feel good I’m straight and proud


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who believes Sandy Hook is a hoax is too stupid to be one person, and should be locked up for his own self-protection.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.    I can't say its a hoax or if it isn't, but I really haven't looked into the event.
> 
> But what is suspicious is how fast the Left was in mobilizing to politicize the event.  Further, the idea that the alleged shooter, Mr. Lanza died, leaves the Fake News Media an open door to craft a narrative to boost their totalitarian goals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicize the event?  Tell us what changed because of Sandy Hook....besides the FACT that it showed us that America doesn't give a damn about children being shot to pieces in our schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama really tried to use the event to disarm American law abiders.
> 
> He largely did fail on a national level, but locally there were all kinds of draconian measure taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...he never made a move to do anything of the sort.....but it DID show us that Americans clearly do not give a DAMN about our children being shot to pieces in schools, in theaters, at concerts, etc.    Nope.  Zero fucks given by the American people.
Click to expand...



The common sense way to prevent school shootings is to mandate metal detectors as well as body cavity searches to get inside a government school building.    Disarming ordinary citizens, most of whom never darken the door of the local school, doesn't work.

Many countries, like Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras, all have draconian gun codes- and massive amounts of shootings.


----------



## BlueGin

DigitalDrifter said:


> Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.


They want to be “special” not equal.


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still have gay pride parades? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm so sorry you are intimidated by non-gay parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all...I love me some non-gay parades...and have already said so multiple times in this thread.  You need to catch up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parades that are specifically about being straight, intimidate gays, they are afraid they may be closeted straight people, so they strike out at any public display of straightness.
Click to expand...

Again...no problems with a straight parade.  Have at it.   Glad to see that some straights have pride.


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to show my straight pride!
> 
> 
> 
> About time.    I don't know why you didn't have pride in yourself before this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have some pride in yourself, son.....buck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel good I’m straight and proud
Click to expand...

I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to show my straight pride!
> 
> 
> 
> About time.    I don't know why you didn't have pride in yourself before this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have some pride in yourself, son.....buck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel good I’m straight and proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.
Click to expand...

Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> To intimidate straight people.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry that we intimidate you with our parades, Sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the crybullying SJW mob action that is damaging our society, hun.   It started with the "we're special" parades and has morphed into totalitarian thuggery.  If that makes you PROUD, then you're a sorry mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I apologize for intimidating you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me for doubting your sincerity.  You use your sexual identity as a weapon to attack people who have differing views than you do. Gay Pride is no longer about tolerance and acceptance - it is about controlling others and destroying their liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...now my sexual identity is a weapon.   My goodness!   You ARE intimidated!    I'm so sorry for you.....I really am.
Click to expand...



Lesbianism seems to be a lot more acceptable to the general public than homosexuality.

A lot of normative men do have interest in lesbian smut films, they aren't really turned off by it.   That's not the case when you are talking about homo dudes, doing their thing.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Heterosexuality is a subculture?   Of course not.  This is just insanity.  It's time the gaystapos had a little fun poked at them.


----------



## BlueGin

DigitalDrifter said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Cool initiative, fellas!! Just a thought, instead of ‘Straight Pride’ parade, how about this: The ‘desperately trying to bury our own gay thoughts by being homophobic because no one taught us how to access our emotions as children’ parade? Whatta ya think? Too on the nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ripped that off from Chris Evans, and as a comeback I will say regular "gay parades" then are people trying to bury their feelings of being straight.
Click to expand...

Chris Evans. What a disappointment. Oh well.


----------



## bodecea

BlueGin said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the LGBT community and the left in general, have no tolerance for something out of the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> They want to be “special” not equal.
Click to expand...

Just like those using handicapped parking spaces want to be "special", not equal....right?


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> About time.    I don't know why you didn't have pride in yourself before this.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have some pride in yourself, son.....buck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel good I’m straight and proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol
Click to expand...

And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool story
> 
> 
> 
> Have some pride in yourself, son.....buck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel good I’m straight and proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?
Click to expand...

One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have some pride in yourself, son.....buck up!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel good I’m straight and proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking
Click to expand...

So..the American Flag represents only straight people?


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel good I’m straight and proud
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..the American Flag represents only straight people?
Click to expand...

No Americans only have one flag


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel good I’m straight and proud
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..the American Flag represents only straight people?
Click to expand...



America was founded by straight people.  George Washington was normative- he was married to Martha not Martin.    Ditto with Jefferson, Adams, Madison, straight straight and straight

The nation's founding was a triumph of Heterosexuality.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.


----------



## anynameyouwish

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/





ha ha

nice spin.

Many of us are mature enough to understand that homosexuality is NOT perversion nor mental illness.

Now....right wing hate mongering against gays for no rational reason IS "perverse" and "mental illness"....


seek help before you kill ANOTHER person......


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..the American Flag represents only straight people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America was founded by straight people.  George Washington was normative- he was married to Martha not Martin.    Ditto with Jefferson, Adams, Madison, straight straight and straight
> 
> The nation's founding was a triumph of Heterosexuality.
Click to expand...

So....the nation's founding was a sexual orientation thing.    Interesting who seems to fixate on that.


----------



## OldLady

Moonglow said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Gays On Parade" is about the most disgusting and decadent event that happens in American cities. There is a reason and an agenda behind giving so much attention to such a small percentage of people with mental issues.....should be blatantly obvious to anyone with two brain cells to rub together.
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is they are bored and have the spare time and money to flaunt it?
Click to expand...

I wonder if they'll have marching bands and clowns throwing candy.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol
> 
> 
> 
> And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..the American Flag represents only straight people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America was founded by straight people.  George Washington was normative- he was married to Martha not Martin.    Ditto with Jefferson, Adams, Madison, straight straight and straight
> 
> The nation's founding was a triumph of Heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....the nation's founding was a sexual orientation thing.    Interesting who seems to fixate on that.
Click to expand...

Huh who said that? But yes did you know any founders that wanted a gay flag??


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Straight Pride’ parade looks like a go in Boston and the internet is on fire over it - U.S.BREAKING NEWS
Click to expand...

"On fire."  LOL 
Well, it probably is.  You can count on a homo or tranny thread to last for weeks around here.  Instant interest for some.


----------



## Polishprince

anynameyouwish said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha
> 
> nice spin.
> 
> Many of us are mature enough to understand that homosexuality is NOT perversion nor mental illness.
> 
> Now....right wing hate mongering against gays for no rational reason IS "perverse" and "mental illness"....
> 
> 
> seek help before you kill ANOTHER person......
Click to expand...



Sure, homosexuality is indeed a perversion by definition.

Its you that thinks "pervert" is a negative.

The Cambridge Dictionary defines "perversion" as "sexual behaviour that is considered strange and unpleasant by most people"

And indeed *most* people do find taking it in the caboose to be both strange as well as unpleasant.  Sure, a minority dig it, but that's not what the definition says.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.


Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha
> 
> nice spin.
> 
> Many of us are mature enough to understand that homosexuality is NOT perversion nor mental illness.
> 
> Now....right wing hate mongering against gays for no rational reason IS "perverse" and "mental illness"....
> 
> 
> seek help before you kill ANOTHER person......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, homosexuality is indeed a perversion by definition.
> 
> Its you that thinks "pervert" is a negative.
> 
> The Cambridge Dictionary defines "perversion" as "sexual behaviour that is considered strange and unpleasant by most people"
> 
> And indeed *most* people do find taking it in the caboose to be both strange as well as unpleasant.  Sure, a minority dig it, but that's not what the definition says.
Click to expand...

So...if I were to call you a pervert, you are ok with that...because it would be on you if you thought it was a negative.   Ok, pervert.


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?
> 
> 
> 
> One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..the American Flag represents only straight people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America was founded by straight people.  George Washington was normative- he was married to Martha not Martin.    Ditto with Jefferson, Adams, Madison, straight straight and straight
> 
> The nation's founding was a triumph of Heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....the nation's founding was a sexual orientation thing.    Interesting who seems to fixate on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh who said that? But yes did you know any founders that wanted a gay flag??
Click to expand...


It would have been so easy for Betsy Ross- a straight broad- to sew a flag with rainbow stripes instead of what she did.


----------



## mdk

What covered dishes are ya'll going to bring to the straight pride event? I make a blackened chicken mac n' cheese that is positively scrumptious. I can break out the Weber as well and we can smoke some very heterosexual cuts of beef, pork, and, chicken.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> So..the American Flag represents only straight people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America was founded by straight people.  George Washington was normative- he was married to Martha not Martin.    Ditto with Jefferson, Adams, Madison, straight straight and straight
> 
> The nation's founding was a triumph of Heterosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....the nation's founding was a sexual orientation thing.    Interesting who seems to fixate on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh who said that? But yes did you know any founders that wanted a gay flag??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would have been so easy for Betsy Ross- a straight broad- to sew a flag with rainbow stripes instead of what she did.
Click to expand...

But, Pervert....she didn't.  What do you think of Baron von Steuben?


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
Click to expand...



He's explaining the common thought in the media nowadays, that normalcy is largely condemned.

And that's why engendering Pride in our normative youth is essential for the continued survival of the Straight Orientation.


----------



## bodecea

mdk said:


> What covered dishes are ya'll going to bring to the straight pride event? I make a blackened chicken mac n' cheese that is positively scrumptious. I can break out the Weber as well and we can smoke some very heterosexual cuts of beef, pork, and, chicken.


Don't forget the white bread and mayo.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's explaining the common thought in the media nowadays, that normalcy is largely condemned.
> 
> And that's why engendering Pride in our normative youth is essential for the continued survival of the Straight Orientation.
Click to expand...

And, Pervert, again you go back to the fallacy that gay people are sterile.  We are not.  Also, Pervert, you are under the misconception that gay people only breed gay people....and that straight people only breed straight people.  That is simply not the case.


----------



## mdk

bodecea said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What covered dishes are ya'll going to bring to the straight pride event? I make a blackened chicken mac n' cheese that is positively scrumptious. I can break out the Weber as well and we can smoke some very heterosexual cuts of beef, pork, and, chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the white bread and mayo.
Click to expand...


I’ve got the cracker part covered in spades. lol


----------



## EvilCat Breath

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
Click to expand...

I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
Click to expand...

Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
Click to expand...

Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?


----------



## Dragonlady

Lysistrata said:


> Nobody knows how sexual orientation is developed. People with two heterosexual parents can turned out to have a same-sex orientation (how do you think they got here?). When I was under 11, and not knowing anything about the facts of life, my friends and I would squabble about which tv doctor (two males) was "cuter." We don't know how humans develop these attractions. To these day, I could walk past 100 men,  and it's "meh," then the 101st shows up and it's "bingo"! There are no answers.



Well that's a lie.  There are all kinds of evidence of how sexuality is developed.  A lot is known genetics is the key here.  Just as two brown eyed people can have a blue eyed child, two straight people can have a gay child.  It's called "genes", some of which are dominant, like brown eyes, and some of which are recessive, like blue eyes.  Obviously if both parents carry the recessive blue eye gene, the baby can have blue eyes, although brown is more likely.  I know of one family of 7 children, 4 of whom are gay.  The family was split up and raised in different homes, so no it was not nurture, and only got back together with the children were grown and they were shocked at how many of them were gay.  

Recent research and studies are the reason why homosexuality was removed from the physicians list of treatable illnesses as has been conclusively proven that being homosexual is neither aberrant or abnormal behaviour.  Homosexuality appears in all races and cultures throughout history, and in the animal world as well.


----------



## jillian

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Yet you are the one who isn’t normal or you wouldn’t be so scared you little hate filled loser


----------



## jillian

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
Click to expand...

Why do you care. Immoral trumpkins really shouldn’t concern themselves with decent people


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's explaining the common thought in the media nowadays, that normalcy is largely condemned.
> 
> And that's why engendering Pride in our normative youth is essential for the continued survival of the Straight Orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, Pervert, again you go back to the fallacy that gay people are sterile.  We are not.  Also, Pervert, you are under the misconception that gay people only breed gay people....and that straight people only breed straight people.  That is simply not the case.
Click to expand...



No, what I'm pointing out is that is everyone was a homosexual, the race would die out.

If some dude gets his penis amputated and he says he's a broad- you and every other PC liberal may call him a broad.

But "she" will never get pregnant and never have an abortion.


----------



## Jitss617

jillian said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care. Immoral trumpkins really shouldn’t concern themselves with decent people
Click to expand...

Decent? Have you seen the domestic violence reports in gay relationships? The divorce rate? lol I’m glad to be straight and Christian


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care. Immoral trumpkins really shouldn’t concern themselves with decent people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Decent? Have you seen the domestic violence reports in gay relationships? The divorce rate? lol I’m glad to be straight and Christian
Click to expand...



A lot of people don't realize that before Gay Marriage was introduced into Free Society, it was piloted in America's penal institutions. The abuse of gay brides by their jailhouse husbands is legendary.   Very violent relationships.    On the basis of America's first experience at Gay Marriage, its hard to believe that the Supreme Court would establish the institution nationwide


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
Click to expand...

I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's explaining the common thought in the media nowadays, that normalcy is largely condemned.
> 
> And that's why engendering Pride in our normative youth is essential for the continued survival of the Straight Orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, Pervert, again you go back to the fallacy that gay people are sterile.  We are not.  Also, Pervert, you are under the misconception that gay people only breed gay people....and that straight people only breed straight people.  That is simply not the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I'm pointing out is that is everyone was a homosexual, the race would die out.
> 
> If some dude gets his penis amputated and he says he's a broad- you and every other PC liberal may call him a broad.
> 
> But "she" will never get pregnant and never have an abortion.
Click to expand...

Again, Pervert, you are ignorant of the FACT that gay people are not sterile.  If we needed to procreate to maintain the species, we can do that just fine.....we aren't sexually attracted to the opposite sex....but we aren't incapable of procreation.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care. Immoral trumpkins really shouldn’t concern themselves with decent people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Decent? Have you seen the domestic violence reports in gay relationships? The divorce rate? lol I’m glad to be straight and Christian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people don't realize that before Gay Marriage was introduced into Free Society, it was piloted in America's penal institutions. The abuse of gay brides by their jailhouse husbands is legendary.   Very violent relationships.    On the basis of America's first experience at Gay Marriage, its hard to believe that the Supreme Court would establish the institution nationwide
Click to expand...

I love your stories, Pervert.       Keep on with your gaysplainin'

History of same-sex unions - Wikipedia


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain social constructs which no one mey be proud of.  Being heterosexual is something to be ashamed of.  Not as much as being proud to be white.  That's almost a death penalty crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
Click to expand...

Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
Click to expand...

The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.

I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
Click to expand...

So you like men dressed as women.. ever take one home before?? Lol


----------



## DigitalDrifter

BlueGin said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Cool initiative, fellas!! Just a thought, instead of ‘Straight Pride’ parade, how about this: The ‘desperately trying to bury our own gay thoughts by being homophobic because no one taught us how to access our emotions as children’ parade? Whatta ya think? Too on the nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ripped that off from Chris Evans, and as a comeback I will say regular "gay parades" then are people trying to bury their feelings of being straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris Evans. What a disappointment. Oh well.
Click to expand...


He's a vocal Trump and Republican hater. Think about that next time you are about to purchase a ticket to a movie he's in.


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you like men dressed as women.. ever take one home before?? Lol
Click to expand...

My dear boy...have you ever been to a Pride Parade?    

And why would I take a drag queen home?  What an odd thing to ask......asking advice on doing it?


----------



## bodecea

DigitalDrifter said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Cool initiative, fellas!! Just a thought, instead of ‘Straight Pride’ parade, how about this: The ‘desperately trying to bury our own gay thoughts by being homophobic because no one taught us how to access our emotions as children’ parade? Whatta ya think? Too on the nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ripped that off from Chris Evans, and as a comeback I will say regular "gay parades" then are people trying to bury their feelings of being straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris Evans. What a disappointment. Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a vocal Trump and Republican hater. Think about that next time you are about to purchase a ticket to a movie he's in.
Click to expand...

Is that how you determine what movies to go to these days?   That fragile?  I'm certainly beginning to get why straights are in desperate need of a Pride parade......


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bodecea said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Cool initiative, fellas!! Just a thought, instead of ‘Straight Pride’ parade, how about this: The ‘desperately trying to bury our own gay thoughts by being homophobic because no one taught us how to access our emotions as children’ parade? Whatta ya think? Too on the nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ripped that off from Chris Evans, and as a comeback I will say regular "gay parades" then are people trying to bury their feelings of being straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris Evans. What a disappointment. Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a vocal Trump and Republican hater. Think about that next time you are about to purchase a ticket to a movie he's in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that how you determine what movies to go to these days?   That fragile?  I'm certainly beginning to get why straights are in desperate need of a Pride parade......
Click to expand...


Not fragile at all, I'm just not going to reward actors that are vocal critics of my people.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
Click to expand...



Normative men don't march in Homosexual Parades.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you like men dressed as women.. ever take one home before?? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dear boy...have you ever been to a Pride Parade?
> 
> And why would I take a drag queen home?  What an odd thing to ask......asking advice on doing it?
Click to expand...

You said men dressed as women are fabulous... so have you taken one home before?? Lol
I’m from Boston a urban area where gays move to because they need cities with Lots  of cop protection.. not sure why they say most of America accepts that life style .. go move to a dirt road community in Kentucky lol


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you like men dressed as women.. ever take one home before?? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dear boy...have you ever been to a Pride Parade?
> 
> And why would I take a drag queen home?  What an odd thing to ask......asking advice on doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said men dressed as women are fabulous... so have you taken one home before?? Lol
> I’m from Boston a urban area where gays move to because they need cities with Lots  of cop protection.. not sure why they say most of America accepts that life style .. go move to a dirt road community in Kentucky lol
Click to expand...

I said that drag queens look fabulous.   Are you having trouble with reading comprehension?   Could that be a source of your lack of self-pride?

Have you been to the Boston Pride Parade?   I've not been yet.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Normative men don't march in Homosexual Parades.
Click to expand...

Sure...we have church groups, social groups, military, scouts, groups like the Red Cross, and businesses, cops, firefighters, all sorts of groups gay and straight march in Pride parades, Pervert.   How many Pride parades have you been to?  I'll guess none, or else you'd know.


----------



## Jitss617

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you like men dressed as women.. ever take one home before?? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dear boy...have you ever been to a Pride Parade?
> 
> And why would I take a drag queen home?  What an odd thing to ask......asking advice on doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said men dressed as women are fabulous... so have you taken one home before?? Lol
> I’m from Boston a urban area where gays move to because they need cities with Lots  of cop protection.. not sure why they say most of America accepts that life style .. go move to a dirt road community in Kentucky lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that drag queens look fabulous.   Are you having trouble with reading comprehension?   Could that be a source of your lack of self-pride?
> 
> Have you been to the Boston Pride Parade?   I've not been yet.
Click to expand...

Drag queens are men dressed as women no?


----------



## Polishprince

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> 
> 
> So you like men dressed as women.. ever take one home before?? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dear boy...have you ever been to a Pride Parade?
> 
> And why would I take a drag queen home?  What an odd thing to ask......asking advice on doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said men dressed as women are fabulous... so have you taken one home before?? Lol
> I’m from Boston a urban area where gays move to because they need cities with Lots  of cop protection.. not sure why they say most of America accepts that life style .. go move to a dirt road community in Kentucky lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that drag queens look fabulous.   Are you having trouble with reading comprehension?   Could that be a source of your lack of self-pride?
> 
> Have you been to the Boston Pride Parade?   I've not been yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag queens are men dressed as women no?
Click to expand...



AKA Trannies, AKA She-Males, AKA Chicks with Dicks.

In any event, they are pillars of the homosexual community.


----------



## Jitss617

Polishprince said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you like men dressed as women.. ever take one home before?? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> My dear boy...have you ever been to a Pride Parade?
> 
> And why would I take a drag queen home?  What an odd thing to ask......asking advice on doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said men dressed as women are fabulous... so have you taken one home before?? Lol
> I’m from Boston a urban area where gays move to because they need cities with Lots  of cop protection.. not sure why they say most of America accepts that life style .. go move to a dirt road community in Kentucky lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that drag queens look fabulous.   Are you having trouble with reading comprehension?   Could that be a source of your lack of self-pride?
> 
> Have you been to the Boston Pride Parade?   I've not been yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag queens are men dressed as women no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Trannies, AKA She-Males, AKA Chicks with Dicks.
> 
> In any event, they are pillars of the homosexual community.
Click to expand...

And he goes to watch them lol


----------



## BlueGin

DigitalDrifter said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Cool initiative, fellas!! Just a thought, instead of ‘Straight Pride’ parade, how about this: The ‘desperately trying to bury our own gay thoughts by being homophobic because no one taught us how to access our emotions as children’ parade? Whatta ya think? Too on the nose??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ripped that off from Chris Evans, and as a comeback I will say regular "gay parades" then are people trying to bury their feelings of being straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris Evans. What a disappointment. Oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a vocal Trump and Republican hater. Think about that next time you are about to purchase a ticket to a movie he's in.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Those days are over anyway now that he gave up Marvel.


----------



## mudwhistle

aaronleland said:


> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.


Now we know which team you play for. 
Are you a bottom or a topper?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Normative men don't march in Homosexual Parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...we have church groups, social groups, military, scouts, groups like the Red Cross, and businesses, cops, firefighters, all sorts of groups gay and straight march in Pride parades, Pervert.   How many Pride parades have you been to?  I'll guess none, or else you'd know.
Click to expand...

The police and firefighters will be fired if they refuse to pretend to be gay.   They are horribly treated too for abasing themselves.  A few years ago a group of firefighters sued to preserve a part of their dignity.

Four firefighters sue San Diego

Normal people must be forced to fake support for perversion.


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> 
> 
> So you like men dressed as women.. ever take one home before?? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dear boy...have you ever been to a Pride Parade?
> 
> And why would I take a drag queen home?  What an odd thing to ask......asking advice on doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said men dressed as women are fabulous... so have you taken one home before?? Lol
> I’m from Boston a urban area where gays move to because they need cities with Lots  of cop protection.. not sure why they say most of America accepts that life style .. go move to a dirt road community in Kentucky lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that drag queens look fabulous.   Are you having trouble with reading comprehension?   Could that be a source of your lack of self-pride?
> 
> Have you been to the Boston Pride Parade?   I've not been yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag queens are men dressed as women no?
Click to expand...

Very good.   You are learning, Grasshopper.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Normative men don't march in Homosexual Parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...we have church groups, social groups, military, scouts, groups like the Red Cross, and businesses, cops, firefighters, all sorts of groups gay and straight march in Pride parades, Pervert.   How many Pride parades have you been to?  I'll guess none, or else you'd know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police and firefighters will be fired if they refuse to pretend to be gay.   They are horribly treated too for abasing themselves.  A few years ago a group of firefighters sued to preserve a part of their dignity.
> 
> Four firefighters sue San Diego
> 
> Normal people must be forced to fake support for perversion.
Click to expand...

2008


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dear boy...have you ever been to a Pride Parade?
> 
> And why would I take a drag queen home?  What an odd thing to ask......asking advice on doing it?
> 
> 
> 
> You said men dressed as women are fabulous... so have you taken one home before?? Lol
> I’m from Boston a urban area where gays move to because they need cities with Lots  of cop protection.. not sure why they say most of America accepts that life style .. go move to a dirt road community in Kentucky lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that drag queens look fabulous.   Are you having trouble with reading comprehension?   Could that be a source of your lack of self-pride?
> 
> Have you been to the Boston Pride Parade?   I've not been yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drag queens are men dressed as women no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Trannies, AKA She-Males, AKA Chicks with Dicks.
> 
> In any event, they are pillars of the homosexual community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he goes to watch them lol
Click to expand...

Who's "he"?


----------



## Moonglow

mudwhistle said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know which team you play for.
> Are you a bottom or a topper?
Click to expand...

Looking fer a Tinder date?


----------



## bodecea

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know which team you play for.
> Are you a bottom or a topper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking fer a Tinder date?
Click to expand...

There certainly are some posters probing for info, eh?  Tho they might want to go to Grindr instead.


----------



## otto105

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/






> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!




That would be the case if those not oppressed 6 straight white guys march.


----------



## Moonglow

bodecea said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know which team you play for.
> Are you a bottom or a topper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking fer a Tinder date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There certainly are some posters probing for info, eh?  Tho they might want to go to Grindr instead.
Click to expand...

Well that or an adult theater..The floors are always so sticky....


----------



## Lysistrata

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
Click to expand...


When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men, on camera, go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.

I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.

Tell me what can be done to protect our children, even down through their teenage years. The one thing that we might be able to do, as a group, is to establish definite age limits antboundaries. How about no adults (21+) cruising teenagers? The southern states. particularly, seem to be very reluctant to pass laws prohibiting this type of behavior. Why is that? Don't they believe in protecting children so that they can grow up and roam without sexual predators on their tail?


----------



## bodecea

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if its a "mental illness", I think its just a choice, a preference.
> 
> When I was growing up, homosexuality wasn't nearly as glorified as it is today.  Indeed, the adults warned us kids about those who would  try to recruit as into the Orientation and to stay away.  Educational films like Sid Davis' "Boys Beware" showed us homosexual tactics to try and get people on board for the program.
> 
> But since then, the gay community invented things like "homophobia" and preached the idea that they are the world's Sacred Cows who cannot be offended.
> 
> I would hope that at Straight Pride Parade  would be an encouragement to red blooded young men who are interested in broads, that they should be proud of how they feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men t, on camera go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.
> 
> I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.
Click to expand...

I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.


----------



## Polishprince

Tipsycatlover said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Normative men don't march in Homosexual Parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...we have church groups, social groups, military, scouts, groups like the Red Cross, and businesses, cops, firefighters, all sorts of groups gay and straight march in Pride parades, Pervert.   How many Pride parades have you been to?  I'll guess none, or else you'd know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police and firefighters will be fired if they refuse to pretend to be gay.   They are horribly treated too for abasing themselves.  A few years ago a group of firefighters sued to preserve a part of their dignity.
> 
> Four firefighters sue San Diego
> 
> Normal people must be forced to fake support for perversion.
Click to expand...




I think this is the disgraceful part of this IMHO.

I think everyone without exception can appreciate that Homosexuality is a very controversial  issue of public import.

Forcing people to feign support for something they oppose is really un-American.

I think that firefighters or cops who are opposed to taking it in the caboose because of religious, Judeo-Christian or ethical grounds should be excused from participating


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I have no problem with gay pride parades.  I have no problem with straight pride parades.


I draw the line at mimes, though.  They should NEVER be allowed to see the light of day.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men t, on camera go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.
> 
> I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
Click to expand...




Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.

If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.

My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Moonglow said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know which team you play for.
> Are you a bottom or a topper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking fer a Tinder date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There certainly are some posters probing for info, eh?  Tho they might want to go to Grindr instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that or an adult theater..The floors are always so sticky....
Click to expand...

The voice of experience is always much appreciated


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> 
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men t, on camera go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.
> 
> I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
Click to expand...

Seriously?   Everytime some "stud" tries to hit on an uninterested woman at a bar, it's an attempt at recruiting.  Everytime some predatory adult male goes after an underaged female, it's recruiting.   Hetero males don't like the word NO....at least the insecure ones don't....and there's a lot of them.  And let's never forget the 1 in 4 girls sexually abused (or rather "recruited") by hetero adult males by the time they reach 18.  Do you think that's the whole "Pride" thing for this Boston Straight Pride Parade?   Pride in  sexually abusing girls?


----------



## Lysistrata

Dragonlady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you choose to be straight?  What was that moment where you said "hmmmm....I guess I'll be sexually attracted to the opposite sex now."?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked that, and even though it wasn't pointed at me , I'll answer.
> 
> The expectation in my community was always normative.  My old man was straight, and same with my grandfathers and other relatives.
> 
> What  really sold me on normalcy was when I had a colonoscopy a dozen years ago.    The doctor shove a long scope up my keister, and I did not like it at all.  "This is not for me" was my thought.   Homosexuals get off from this, but not normative folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You equate a colonoscopy with anal sex?  You truly are too stupid to be one person.  I suppose your think that a vaginal ultra-sound is a REAL turn on for women.  *NOT*.
> 
> Anal sex is now being normalized by white Christian high school girls who have vowed to remain "virgins" until marriage.  They're taking it up the ass and giving blow jobs to their boyfriends because they took chastity vows in front of their parents and they have to keep that hymen intact until marriage.  When I was in high school, I had no idea about anal sex and the very idea of a blow job was just too gross for words.  OK, I was a small town girl who went to church on Sunday, and lead a sheltered life.  But so are these girls and THIS is what "Christian values" are today.
> 
> Dontcha just love the law of "unintended consequences".  In an effort to keep their daughters "pure", they have perverted their daughters into "abnormal" sexual practices known principally as "gay sex".
Click to expand...


May I add that "Christian" boys do not keep their bodies pure until their marriage beds and seem to have quite a liking for BJs. Where is Gawd? Don't they know that they are endangering their immortal souls (shudder!). People, "Christians" like donald trump did not keep themselves "holy." Where is it that their souls will go when they die?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

All this talk of recruitment is just silly. When I was 20, I had a gay guy grab my butt when I was at a bar.

Two minutes later, I told him to stop and that was that.


----------



## mudwhistle

bodecea said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of a single gay person who "chose" to be gay.  As one friend said to me "Why would anyone chose to be bullied, beat up, discriminated against, and called names all of your life?".  I know of many who tried not to be gay, and failed.
> 
> Straight men and women are born that way.  I don't ever recall making a choice to be straight, do you?  I've seen family and friends struggle with sexual ambiguity, and I'm grateful not to have gone through it.  But I have seen a vast difference in the lives of my gay friends since gay sex and marriage have been legalized.  Just not have to sneak around and hide who they are, has made an enormous difference.  To have gay partners have legal rights in the hospital room, and in the lives of their children when one partner passes unexpectedly has given peace and security to their family lives that straight families take for granted all of their lives.
> 
> Pride parades are LOT more family friendly than they used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men t, on camera go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.
> 
> I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
Click to expand...

How many girls have shot you down?


----------



## Lysistrata

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with your hypothesis is that it doesn't explain at all how the number of Homosexuals, not to mention trannies and other sexual alternatives have increased exponentially over the past several decades.
> 
> My own guess is that it has been a strategy of the media and the left.   Others think its the amount of hormones that food manufacturers inject into our beef, milk and other edibles.
> 
> But my idea is that children aren't warned about homosexuals who seek to recruit new blood into the Orientation. Remember this here, recruitment is necessary if people- as you say- are born normative.
> 
> 
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men t, on camera go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.
> 
> I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
Click to expand...


What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.


----------



## Polishprince

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of gays, etc. hasn't increased......what you are seeing is an increase in us coming out of the closet and not hiding anymore.  We were always there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men t, on camera go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.
> 
> I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.
Click to expand...


Sexual Harassment isn't "recruiting".     Bill Clinton wasn't looking to recruit Paula Corbin Jones when he harassed her, because they were both normative.   Ditto with the Lieutenant Gov of Virginia.   No recruitment.  Forcible rape isn't recruitment either


----------



## WEATHER53

Not equal but special. Always the plan.
Pedophilia already being floated out for a trial run
We can celebrate but you can’t
Lib 101


----------



## JimBowie1958

mdk said:


> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?


Just as I don't see why someone would do this kind of parade, I also don't understand why anyone would object.

It takes a real bigot to resent someone else being proud for who and what they are.

We wont live in peace with each other until we can all accept each other for who we are....except Raiders fans. They are the lowest of the worlds trash.


----------



## InstantOn

My guess is the paraders will be a bunch of men who have no girlfriends or wives.


----------



## Moonglow

Dogmaphobe said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? Let them have their stupid parade. It's childish, and will most likely be countered by more protesters than legit attendants anyways. And fuck the protesters too. Just don't attend this inevitable flop of an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know which team you play for.
> Are you a bottom or a topper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking fer a Tinder date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There certainly are some posters probing for info, eh?  Tho they might want to go to Grindr instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that or an adult theater..The floors are always so sticky....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voice of experience is always much appreciated
Click to expand...

Well you can't avoid it when you own it.


----------



## Moonglow

InstantOn said:


> My guess is the paraders will be a bunch of men who have no girlfriends or wives.


Beards, baldness and big bellies the look of the modern man in the wilderness of the city landscape.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!n
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


You people just don't get it! Minorities who have been historically beaten down, marginalized and discriminated against express pride as a means of uplifting themselves and saying that "we are people deserving of respect"  When others who never knew discrimination -whites, straights, etc. they are basically saying "fuck you"  to the minorities. They are saying that we are the ones who matter .They are saying that WE are better. They are mocking the minorities but are to stupid to know that they are making damned fools of themselves in the process.  YOU are a damned fool/

Here is someone who is just as fucking ignorant as you and the people who are organization this march:

Fox Host Tomi Lahren Promotes Straight Pride Parade; Declares She’s ‘Straight And Proud’   Here is some of what she said:

Don’t forget, it is open season on straight white men in this country, and y’all aren’t allowed to celebrate your straightness. Although the group touted they were working with Boston City officials to get their parade permit, city officials have said otherwise. Apparently, they have not been issued said permit.

Open season on straight white men?? Seriously. They can celebrate whatever the fuck that they want, but if Boston wont give them a permit to march, it's because they know that their purpose is to be divisive and that  and that the pride bullshit is exactly that....bullshit



> In addition, Lahren reduces gay pride parades to “men in speedos and buttless chaps parading through the streets,” and that makes her uncomfortable.



Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism 

You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons




You say that Normative people really have no discrimination, but is that really true?

Suppose Peter Buttigieg were to come out and say he really wasn't a homosexual at all, but just made up the story to get the favor of the media.  Suppose he came out as Normative, and only said otherwise because he wouldn't be taken seriously as a Presidential candidate if he just portrayed himself as the Straight White Honky mayor of South Bend?

Would that gain him acceptance among libs?  Would he gain or lose support for his candidacy?


----------



## Lysistrata

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and I'll tell you why.   If there have always been the same number of homosexuals, there would be no need to recruit new people into the Orientation.
> 
> When I was a kid, older homosexual did seek to recruit me even.  I've seen it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men t, on camera go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.
> 
> I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual Harassment isn't "recruiting".     Bill Clinton wasn't looking to recruit Paula Corbin Jones when he harassed her, because they were both normative.   Ditto with the Lieutenant Gov of Virginia.   No recruitment.  Forcible rape isn't recruitment either
Click to expand...


What does the word "recruit" mean? If an adult comes on to a teenager, is this "recruitment"? We have to settle on some definitions before we can even have this argument. Was the 30-something who crawled into my bed when I was 16 there to "recruit" me?  The Duck Dynesty guy encouraging the pursuit by adults of teenagers? More definitions, please. Was roy moore there in that shopping mall to "recruit"? Exactly what are the age limits beyond which it is not "recruitment"? Give us some ages, please. I've heard from 13 (um, Loretta Lynn, who was "married" and having babies before she even understood where babies came from),
til 20. What exactly is the age line under which it is "recruitment"?

We cannot even discuss what "recruitment" is until we get the ages down and definite.

My solution? Every adult keeps his/her hands off of teenagers and no grooming allowed. Send the young off on their lives, college, and travels, and let them come back as full-grown adults.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that Normative people really have no discrimination, but is that really true?
> 
> Suppose Peter Buttigieg were to come out and say he really wasn't a homosexual at all, but just made up the story to get the favor of the media.  Suppose he came out as Normative, and only said otherwise because he wouldn't be taken seriously as a Presidential candidate if he just portrayed himself as the Straight White Honky mayor of South Bend?
> 
> Would that gain him acceptance among libs?  Would he gain or lose support for his candidacy?
Click to expand...

What makes you think that would ever happen?   Just curious because you've presented quite a bizarre scenerio there, Pervert.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to here you've come around to that way of thinking finally.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I get to express it now while homos look on lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And good for you...you wave that hetero flag loudly and proudly.   You DO have a flag, right?   You DO have a chant, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One flag the AMERICAN FLAG. Thanks for asking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So..the American Flag represents only straight people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America was founded by straight people.  George Washington was normative- he was married to Martha not Martin.    Ditto with Jefferson, Adams, Madison, straight straight and straight
> 
> The nation's founding was a triumph of Heterosexuality.
Click to expand...



Now THAT was deranged.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!n
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't get it! Minorities who have been historically beaten down, marginalized and discriminated against express pride as a means of uplifting themselves and saying that "we are people deserving of respect"  When others who never knew discrimination -whites, straights, etc. they are basically saying "fuck you"  to the minorities. They are saying that we are the ones who matter .They are saying that WE are better. They are mocking the minorities but are to stupid to know that they are making damned fools of themselves in the process.  YOU are a damned fool/
> 
> Here is someone who is just as fucking ignorant as you and the people who are organization this march:
> 
> Fox Host Tomi Lahren Promotes Straight Pride Parade; Declares She’s ‘Straight And Proud’   Here is some of what she said:
> 
> Don’t forget, it is open season on straight white men in this country, and y’all aren’t allowed to celebrate your straightness. Although the group touted they were working with Boston City officials to get their parade permit, city officials have said otherwise. Apparently, they have not been issued said permit.
> 
> Open season on straight white men?? Seriously. They can celebrate whatever the fuck that they want, but if Boston wont give them a permit to march, it's because they know that their purpose is to be divisive and that  and that the pride bullshit is exactly that....bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Lahren reduces gay pride parades to “men in speedos and buttless chaps parading through the streets,” and that makes her uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
Click to expand...

You are cut from exactly the same cloth as the worst homophobes.

In fact, all you are doing here is confirming their claims regarding straight white men .


----------



## anynameyouwish

Polishprince said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha
> 
> nice spin.
> 
> Many of us are mature enough to understand that homosexuality is NOT perversion nor mental illness.
> 
> Now....right wing hate mongering against gays for no rational reason IS "perverse" and "mental illness"....
> 
> 
> seek help before you kill ANOTHER person......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, homosexuality is indeed a perversion by definition.
> 
> Its you that thinks "pervert" is a negative.
> 
> The Cambridge Dictionary defines "perversion" as "sexual behaviour that is considered strange and unpleasant by most people"
> 
> And indeed *most* people do find taking it in the caboose to be both strange as well as unpleasant.  Sure, a minority dig it, but that's not what the definition says.
Click to expand...


There are gays born in every generation

MOST gays are decent and hard working people.

YOUR obsession with their sex lives is a perversion.

The fact that you want to discriminate against, punish or kill people simply because they are gay shows YOU to be a sick and degenerate pervert.

lust for blood is perversion.


----------



## jknowgood

Slade3200 said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, do you really not understand why?
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## WEATHER53

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!n
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't get it! Minorities who have been historically beaten down, marginalized and discriminated against express pride as a means of uplifting themselves and saying that "we are people deserving of respect"  When others who never knew discrimination -whites, straights, etc. they are basically saying "fuck you"  to the minorities. They are saying that we are the ones who matter .They are saying that WE are better. They are mocking the minorities but are to stupid to know that they are making damned fools of themselves in the process.  YOU are a damned fool/
> 
> Here is someone who is just as fucking ignorant as you and the people who are organization this march:
> 
> Fox Host Tomi Lahren Promotes Straight Pride Parade; Declares She’s ‘Straight And Proud’   Here is some of what she said:
> 
> Don’t forget, it is open season on straight white men in this country, and y’all aren’t allowed to celebrate your straightness. Although the group touted they were working with Boston City officials to get their parade permit, city officials have said otherwise. Apparently, they have not been issued said permit.
> 
> Open season on straight white men?? Seriously. They can celebrate whatever the fuck that they want, but if Boston wont give them a permit to march, it's because they know that their purpose is to be divisive and that  and that the pride bullshit is exactly that....bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Lahren reduces gay pride parades to “men in speedos and buttless chaps parading through the streets,” and that makes her uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
Click to expand...

Emotive fluff.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that Normative people really have no discrimination, but is that really true?
> 
> Suppose Peter Buttigieg were to come out and say he really wasn't a homosexual at all, but just made up the story to get the favor of the media.  Suppose he came out as Normative, and only said otherwise because he wouldn't be taken seriously as a Presidential candidate if he just portrayed himself as the Straight White Honky mayor of South Bend?
> 
> Would that gain him acceptance among libs?  Would he gain or lose support for his candidacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think that would ever happen?   Just curious because you've presented quite a bizarre scenerio there, Pervert.
Click to expand...



Not that bizarre at all, actually.   We've had several politicians who have publicly renounced their orientations in the past- like that governor from New Jersey, I forgot his name.

It would not be unprecedented at all


----------



## Polishprince

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid (female, heterosexual), an older heterosexual male  tried to recruit me. What's your point? Didn't roy moore try to recruit young girls? Didn't this Duck Dynasty robertson guy tell adult men t, on camera go after teenage girls? How about this joe bob duggar? What happens when his "wife" is too old to pop another one and he is forced to sell the rest of his girls off? Oh, come on now.
> 
> I have never been "recruited" by a woman. When I was maybe 16, a male in his 30s tried to recruit me. I will not forget this. Yes. I, too, have seen it for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual Harassment isn't "recruiting".     Bill Clinton wasn't looking to recruit Paula Corbin Jones when he harassed her, because they were both normative.   Ditto with the Lieutenant Gov of Virginia.   No recruitment.  Forcible rape isn't recruitment either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the word "recruit" mean? If an adult comes on to a teenager, is this "recruitment"? We have to settle on some definitions before we can even have this argument. Was the 30-something who crawled into my bed when I was 16 there to "recruit" me?  The Duck Dynesty guy encouraging the pursuit by adults of teenagers? More definitions, please. Was roy moore there in that shopping mall to "recruit"? Exactly what are the age limits beyond which it is not "recruitment"? Give us some ages, please. I've heard from 13 (um, Loretta Lynn, who was "married" and having babies before she even understood where babies came from),
> til 20. What exactly is the age line under which it is "recruitment"?
> 
> We cannot even discuss what "recruitment" is until we get the ages down and definite.
> 
> My solution? Every adult keeps his/her hands off of teenagers and no grooming allowed. Send the young off on their lives, college, and travels, and let them come back as full-grown adults.
Click to expand...



Recruiting is when someone is of one Orientation and someone comes up to them and tries to sell them on the idea of switching orientation.     If a gal is normative and a normative guy comes on to her, there is no recruitment regardless of how aggressive or inappropriate he is.


----------



## Lysistrata

I do not write this to insult anyone. I have a special concern as to what is happening to LBTQ of both sexes whose families are trying to pound square pegs into round holes. I also have a special concern about young girls who are being forced into roles as wives and mothers by unscrupulous heterosexual men who who want to abuse the sexuality of these young girls for their sexual purposes. Apologies to the LGBTQ community. This is a matter that must be squarely addressed by the straight community, and it has not been. The straight community does nothing but run away from it. Where is the courage?

It is so disheartening to find so many heterosexual men who cannot stand up in honor and defense of their female partners.


----------



## bodecea

anynameyouwish said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha
> 
> nice spin.
> 
> Many of us are mature enough to understand that homosexuality is NOT perversion nor mental illness.
> 
> Now....right wing hate mongering against gays for no rational reason IS "perverse" and "mental illness"....
> 
> 
> seek help before you kill ANOTHER person......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, homosexuality is indeed a perversion by definition.
> 
> Its you that thinks "pervert" is a negative.
> 
> The Cambridge Dictionary defines "perversion" as "sexual behaviour that is considered strange and unpleasant by most people"
> 
> And indeed *most* people do find taking it in the caboose to be both strange as well as unpleasant.  Sure, a minority dig it, but that's not what the definition says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are gays born in every generation
> 
> MOST gays are decent and hard working people.
> 
> YOUR obsession with their sex lives is a perversion.
> 
> The fact that you want to discriminate against, punish or kill people simply because they are gay shows YOU to be a sick and degenerate pervert.
> 
> lust for blood is perversion.
Click to expand...

But...let us remember....to call someone a Pervert is not a negative thing.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual Harassment isn't "recruiting".     Bill Clinton wasn't looking to recruit Paula Corbin Jones when he harassed her, because they were both normative.   Ditto with the Lieutenant Gov of Virginia.   No recruitment.  Forcible rape isn't recruitment either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the word "recruit" mean? If an adult comes on to a teenager, is this "recruitment"? We have to settle on some definitions before we can even have this argument. Was the 30-something who crawled into my bed when I was 16 there to "recruit" me?  The Duck Dynesty guy encouraging the pursuit by adults of teenagers? More definitions, please. Was roy moore there in that shopping mall to "recruit"? Exactly what are the age limits beyond which it is not "recruitment"? Give us some ages, please. I've heard from 13 (um, Loretta Lynn, who was "married" and having babies before she even understood where babies came from),
> til 20. What exactly is the age line under which it is "recruitment"?
> 
> We cannot even discuss what "recruitment" is until we get the ages down and definite.
> 
> My solution? Every adult keeps his/her hands off of teenagers and no grooming allowed. Send the young off on their lives, college, and travels, and let them come back as full-grown adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting is when someone is of one Orientation and someone comes up to them and tries to sell them on the idea of switching orientation.     If a gal is normative and a normative guy comes on to her, there is no recruitment regardless of how aggressive or inappropriate he is.
Click to expand...

And how does that pervert male know she's straight?   Especially if she's young?  Sounds like you are excusing predatory hetero males, Pervert.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Now its time to force them to participate by ordering Flyers, banners advertising and whatever else they can think of from gay business'.....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BREAKING NEWS

The name has officially been changed to the "Self Loathing Closet Faggot Parade"...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.


I don't think anyone is afraid of anyone else, it is just that the militant leaders don't want to share the oxygen with those not aligned with leftwing causes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JimBowie1958 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is afraid of anyone else, it is just that the militant leaders don't want to share the oxygen with those not aligned with leftwing causes.
Click to expand...

No, it's that everyone is making fun of you thin skinned white boy crybabies who throw a little hissy about every ethnic or group advocacy not meant for you.


----------



## Lysistrata

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of our supposedly red blooded hetero males have tried to recruit women at bars and have gotten shot down and have a real hard time taking NO for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual Harassment isn't "recruiting".     Bill Clinton wasn't looking to recruit Paula Corbin Jones when he harassed her, because they were both normative.   Ditto with the Lieutenant Gov of Virginia.   No recruitment.  Forcible rape isn't recruitment either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the word "recruit" mean? If an adult comes on to a teenager, is this "recruitment"? We have to settle on some definitions before we can even have this argument. Was the 30-something who crawled into my bed when I was 16 there to "recruit" me?  The Duck Dynesty guy encouraging the pursuit by adults of teenagers? More definitions, please. Was roy moore there in that shopping mall to "recruit"? Exactly what are the age limits beyond which it is not "recruitment"? Give us some ages, please. I've heard from 13 (um, Loretta Lynn, who was "married" and having babies before she even understood where babies came from),
> til 20. What exactly is the age line under which it is "recruitment"?
> 
> We cannot even discuss what "recruitment" is until we get the ages down and definite.
> 
> My solution? Every adult keeps his/her hands off of teenagers and no grooming allowed. Send the young off on their lives, college, and travels, and let them come back as full-grown adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting is when someone is of one Orientation and someone comes up to them and tries to sell them on the idea of switching orientation.     If a gal is normative and a normative guy comes on to her, there is no recruitment regardless of how aggressive or inappropriate he is.
Click to expand...


You are so full of shit. Is "normative" the next right-wing speak after "virtue signalling"and  what else? how did these guys know that I was a "normative" (hee, hee)? You can juggle the English language anyway you want, but what was this guy doing in my bed? Just what was this guy doing tearing my scarf off? How does one know the sexual orientation of another person? Try for some reality here. You people fantasize too much. 

Incidentally, I had a woman who was interested. I just gently told her that I was a heterosexual. No hard feelings. I thanked her for the compliment and I still like her here to this day. But I still had to deal with male heterosexuals who wanted to rip my scarf off. Get real.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.


Who's terrified?


----------



## Polishprince

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual Harassment isn't "recruiting".     Bill Clinton wasn't looking to recruit Paula Corbin Jones when he harassed her, because they were both normative.   Ditto with the Lieutenant Gov of Virginia.   No recruitment.  Forcible rape isn't recruitment either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the word "recruit" mean? If an adult comes on to a teenager, is this "recruitment"? We have to settle on some definitions before we can even have this argument. Was the 30-something who crawled into my bed when I was 16 there to "recruit" me?  The Duck Dynesty guy encouraging the pursuit by adults of teenagers? More definitions, please. Was roy moore there in that shopping mall to "recruit"? Exactly what are the age limits beyond which it is not "recruitment"? Give us some ages, please. I've heard from 13 (um, Loretta Lynn, who was "married" and having babies before she even understood where babies came from),
> til 20. What exactly is the age line under which it is "recruitment"?
> 
> We cannot even discuss what "recruitment" is until we get the ages down and definite.
> 
> My solution? Every adult keeps his/her hands off of teenagers and no grooming allowed. Send the young off on their lives, college, and travels, and let them come back as full-grown adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting is when someone is of one Orientation and someone comes up to them and tries to sell them on the idea of switching orientation.     If a gal is normative and a normative guy comes on to her, there is no recruitment regardless of how aggressive or inappropriate he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so full of shit. Is "normative" the next right-wing speak after "virtue signalling"and  what else? how did these guys know that I was a "normative" (hee, hee)? You can juggle the English language anyway you want, but what was this guy doing in my bed? Just what was this guy doing tearing my scarf off? How does one know the sexual orientation of another person? Try for some reality here. You people fantasize too much.
> 
> Incidentally, I had a woman who was interested. I just gently told her that I was a heterosexual. No hard feelings. I thanked her for the compliment and I still like her here to this day. But I still had to deal with male heterosexuals who wanted to rip my scarf off. Get real.
Click to expand...


Its inappropriate as hell for a man to climb into someone's bed uninvited. It might be sexual harassment or even assault, depending on the exact situation. But it isn't recruiting unless the man knew you weren't normative


----------



## Lysistrata

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most red blooded males aren't interested in recruiting anyone.  They look to approach Normative women,not card carrying lesbians or transwomen.
> 
> If any lesbians are approached in error, those things happen when someone is drinking alcohol.
> 
> My complaint is with homos approaching Normative people, and trying to get them to switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sexual Harassment isn't "recruiting".     Bill Clinton wasn't looking to recruit Paula Corbin Jones when he harassed her, because they were both normative.   Ditto with the Lieutenant Gov of Virginia.   No recruitment.  Forcible rape isn't recruitment either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the word "recruit" mean? If an adult comes on to a teenager, is this "recruitment"? We have to settle on some definitions before we can even have this argument. Was the 30-something who crawled into my bed when I was 16 there to "recruit" me?  The Duck Dynesty guy encouraging the pursuit by adults of teenagers? More definitions, please. Was roy moore there in that shopping mall to "recruit"? Exactly what are the age limits beyond which it is not "recruitment"? Give us some ages, please. I've heard from 13 (um, Loretta Lynn, who was "married" and having babies before she even understood where babies came from),
> til 20. What exactly is the age line under which it is "recruitment"?
> 
> We cannot even discuss what "recruitment" is until we get the ages down and definite.
> 
> My solution? Every adult keeps his/her hands off of teenagers and no grooming allowed. Send the young off on their lives, college, and travels, and let them come back as full-grown adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting is when someone is of one Orientation and someone comes up to them and tries to sell them on the idea of switching orientation.     If a gal is normative and a normative guy comes on to her, there is no recruitment regardless of how aggressive or inappropriate he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does that pervert male know she's straight?   Especially if she's young?  Sounds like you are excusing predatory hetero males, Pervert.
Click to expand...


Predatory heterosexual males excuse themselves all of the time. You might by a a gay male, I might be a heterosexual female, but we both know this. I know who wanted to climb into my teenage bed and who wanted to strip off my clothes. They were heterosexual males.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that Normative people really have no discrimination, but is that really true?
> 
> Suppose Peter Buttigieg were to come out and say he really wasn't a homosexual at all, but just made up the story to get the favor of the media.  Suppose he came out as Normative, and only said otherwise because he wouldn't be taken seriously as a Presidential candidate if he just portrayed himself as the Straight White Honky mayor of South Bend?
> 
> Would that gain him acceptance among libs?  Would he gain or lose support for his candidacy?
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you talking about ? That hypothetical about Mayor Peter is ridiculous . He already has  the  support of liberals independent of his sexual orientation. Normative people? Are you normative.? Bigots and homophobes are not normative but your to fucking out of touch with reality to know that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Dogmaphobe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!n
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't get it! Minorities who have been historically beaten down, marginalized and discriminated against express pride as a means of uplifting themselves and saying that "we are people deserving of respect"  When others who never knew discrimination -whites, straights, etc. they are basically saying "fuck you"  to the minorities. They are saying that we are the ones who matter .They are saying that WE are better. They are mocking the minorities but are to stupid to know that they are making damned fools of themselves in the process.  YOU are a damned fool/
> 
> Here is someone who is just as fucking ignorant as you and the people who are organization this march:
> 
> Fox Host Tomi Lahren Promotes Straight Pride Parade; Declares She’s ‘Straight And Proud’   Here is some of what she said:
> 
> Don’t forget, it is open season on straight white men in this country, and y’all aren’t allowed to celebrate your straightness. Although the group touted they were working with Boston City officials to get their parade permit, city officials have said otherwise. Apparently, they have not been issued said permit.
> 
> Open season on straight white men?? Seriously. They can celebrate whatever the fuck that they want, but if Boston wont give them a permit to march, it's because they know that their purpose is to be divisive and that  and that the pride bullshit is exactly that....bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Lahren reduces gay pride parades to “men in speedos and buttless chaps parading through the streets,” and that makes her uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are cut from exactly the same cloth as the worst homophobes.
> 
> In fact, all you are doing here is confirming their claims regarding straight white men .
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you talking about? That makes no sense!!. What am confirming about straight white men. You can't turn this around on me like that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!n
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't get it! Minorities who have been historically beaten down, marginalized and discriminated against express pride as a means of uplifting themselves and saying that "we are people deserving of respect"  When others who never knew discrimination -whites, straights, etc. they are basically saying "fuck you"  to the minorities. They are saying that we are the ones who matter .They are saying that WE are better. They are mocking the minorities but are to stupid to know that they are making damned fools of themselves in the process.  YOU are a damned fool/
> 
> Here is someone who is just as fucking ignorant as you and the people who are organization this march:
> 
> Fox Host Tomi Lahren Promotes Straight Pride Parade; Declares She’s ‘Straight And Proud’   Here is some of what she said:
> 
> Don’t forget, it is open season on straight white men in this country, and y’all aren’t allowed to celebrate your straightness. Although the group touted they were working with Boston City officials to get their parade permit, city officials have said otherwise. Apparently, they have not been issued said permit.
> 
> Open season on straight white men?? Seriously. They can celebrate whatever the fuck that they want, but if Boston wont give them a permit to march, it's because they know that their purpose is to be divisive and that  and that the pride bullshit is exactly that....bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Lahren reduces gay pride parades to “men in speedos and buttless chaps parading through the streets,” and that makes her uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emotive fluff.
Click to expand...

Thank ypu for that brilliant and thoughtful retort. You should be commended for your efforts to raise the bar on the level of intellectual discourse and civility on the USMB


----------



## skews13

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/



I see Brad Pitt just told the organizers ( losers ) of this non event to stop using his likeness.

Nobody likes a fucking asshole. This doesn't have anything to do with straight or gay. Just a small group of annoying assholes, acting like annoying assholes.


----------



## WEATHER53

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is afraid of anyone else, it is just that the militant leaders don't want to share the oxygen with those not aligned with leftwing causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's that everyone is making fun of you thin skinned white boy crybabies who throw a little hissy about every ethnic or group advocacy not meant for you.
Click to expand...

Racist


----------



## WEATHER53

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!n
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't get it! Minorities who have been historically beaten down, marginalized and discriminated against express pride as a means of uplifting themselves and saying that "we are people deserving of respect"  When others who never knew discrimination -whites, straights, etc. they are basically saying "fuck you"  to the minorities. They are saying that we are the ones who matter .They are saying that WE are better. They are mocking the minorities but are to stupid to know that they are making damned fools of themselves in the process.  YOU are a damned fool/
> 
> Here is someone who is just as fucking ignorant as you and the people who are organization this march:
> 
> Fox Host Tomi Lahren Promotes Straight Pride Parade; Declares She’s ‘Straight And Proud’   Here is some of what she said:
> 
> Don’t forget, it is open season on straight white men in this country, and y’all aren’t allowed to celebrate your straightness. Although the group touted they were working with Boston City officials to get their parade permit, city officials have said otherwise. Apparently, they have not been issued said permit.
> 
> Open season on straight white men?? Seriously. They can celebrate whatever the fuck that they want, but if Boston wont give them a permit to march, it's because they know that their purpose is to be divisive and that  and that the pride bullshit is exactly that....bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Lahren reduces gay pride parades to “men in speedos and buttless chaps parading through the streets,” and that makes her uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emotive fluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank ypu for that brilliant and thoughtful retort. You should be commended for your efforts to raise the bar on the level of intellectual discourse and civility on the USMB
Click to expand...

You are welcome and thank you for identifying yourself


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!n
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> You people just don't get it! Minorities who have been historically beaten down, marginalized and discriminated against express pride as a means of uplifting themselves and saying that "we are people deserving of respect"  When others who never knew discrimination -whites, straights, etc. they are basically saying "fuck you"  to the minorities. They are saying that we are the ones who matter .They are saying that WE are better. They are mocking the minorities but are to stupid to know that they are making damned fools of themselves in the process.  YOU are a damned fool/
> 
> Here is someone who is just as fucking ignorant as you and the people who are organization this march:
> 
> Fox Host Tomi Lahren Promotes Straight Pride Parade; Declares She’s ‘Straight And Proud’   Here is some of what she said:
> 
> Don’t forget, it is open season on straight white men in this country, and y’all aren’t allowed to celebrate your straightness. Although the group touted they were working with Boston City officials to get their parade permit, city officials have said otherwise. Apparently, they have not been issued said permit.
> 
> Open season on straight white men?? Seriously. They can celebrate whatever the fuck that they want, but if Boston wont give them a permit to march, it's because they know that their purpose is to be divisive and that  and that the pride bullshit is exactly that....bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, Lahren reduces gay pride parades to “men in speedos and buttless chaps parading through the streets,” and that makes her uncomfortable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it is always about sex and exhibitionism for the straight supremacists  but never about the human beings that the gay pride people actually are. The fact is that as gays gain acceptance and respect, they have less ned to engage in shock exhibitionism
> 
> You are a bunch of fucking bigots and morons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emotive fluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank ypu for that brilliant and thoughtful retort. You should be commended for your efforts to raise the bar on the level of intellectual discourse and civility on the USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are welcome and thank you for identifying yourself
Click to expand...

Identifying myself? . I have never been cryptic about who and what I am.


----------



## Lysistrata

When I went to a Catholic college (at great expense to my middle-class family), do you know what the male students called the female students"? "Poontang." Something way different from fellow human beings. Like lower animals, perhaps? Who is reponsible for this?

My argument still stands. Your daughters and sons need to go on their question and meet the world before they can even begin to make decisions as to their own fates.


----------



## tycho1572

Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.


----------



## bodecea

skews13 said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Brad Pitt just told the organizers ( losers ) of this non event to stop using his likeness.
> 
> Nobody likes a fucking asshole. This doesn't have anything to do with straight or gay. Just a small group of annoying assholes, acting like annoying assholes.
Click to expand...

Probably all INCEL anyways...but I support their desire to have their own parade to try to generate some self-pride.


----------



## bodecea

tycho1572 said:


> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.


Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?


----------



## WEATHER53

bodecea said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Brad Pitt just told the organizers ( losers ) of this non event to stop using his likeness.
> 
> Nobody likes a fucking asshole. This doesn't have anything to do with straight or gay. Just a small group of annoying assholes, acting like annoying assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably all INCEL anyways...but I support their desire to have their own parade to try to generate some self-pride.
Click to expand...

So this parade manufactures pride? Pride is an inside job, not something a parade instills.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

As if Gay pride is more favorable than Straight pride, unbelievable.


----------



## Dragonlady

Lysistrata said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you choose to be straight?  What was that moment where you said "hmmmm....I guess I'll be sexually attracted to the opposite sex now."?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked that, and even though it wasn't pointed at me , I'll answer.
> 
> The expectation in my community was always normative.  My old man was straight, and same with my grandfathers and other relatives.
> 
> What  really sold me on normalcy was when I had a colonoscopy a dozen years ago.    The doctor shove a long scope up my keister, and I did not like it at all.  "This is not for me" was my thought.   Homosexuals get off from this, but not normative folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You equate a colonoscopy with anal sex?  You truly are too stupid to be one person.  I suppose your think that a vaginal ultra-sound is a REAL turn on for women.  *NOT*.
> 
> Anal sex is now being normalized by white Christian high school girls who have vowed to remain "virgins" until marriage.  They're taking it up the ass and giving blow jobs to their boyfriends because they took chastity vows in front of their parents and they have to keep that hymen intact until marriage.  When I was in high school, I had no idea about anal sex and the very idea of a blow job was just too gross for words.  OK, I was a small town girl who went to church on Sunday, and lead a sheltered life.  But so are these girls and THIS is what "Christian values" are today.
> 
> Dontcha just love the law of "unintended consequences".  In an effort to keep their daughters "pure", they have perverted their daughters into "abnormal" sexual practices known principally as "gay sex".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May I add that "Christian" boys do not keep their bodies pure until their marriage beds and seem to have quite a liking for BJs. Where is Gawd? Don't they know that they are endangering their immortal souls (shudder!). People, "Christians" like donald trump did not keep themselves "holy." Where is it that their souls will go when they die?
Click to expand...


A while back I stumbled across a Christian "family values" website, which defined "adultery" as sex between a man and a woman who was married or betrothed.  If the woman was single and the man was married, that was not adultery, it was only adultery if the woman was committed to another man.  

This extreme emphasis on female sexuality teaches young women in these settings that their ONLY value is their virginity.  I remember growing up being told that if I "went too far", no decent man would want me - ever.  These girls are being paraded before their communities to make a solemn vow before God to stay "pure" until marriage.  Imagine the damage if they fail to keep that vow, and then start lying about it - as we all did, back in the day.  We hadn't taken vows, but we knew better than to "get caught".  But if you truly believe vows to God have meaning, it could be emotionally shattering, because God would know.

The whole message is misogynistic as hell.  It's not your mind, your values or your skills in building or supporting the marriage which make you valuable as a wife and mother.  It's whether you said "No" to every man you ever cared about before you met him, that determines eligibility.  

I personally think that God is laughing his ass off at these idiot parents and their chastity pledges.  In Biblical times, intercourse was normal on betrothal.  It was the Catholic Church that started all of extreme emphasis on female sexuality.  It's really not in the Bible that I read.


----------



## tycho1572

bodecea said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
Click to expand...

Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The fact that America, and Western Europe has gone so far with Gay pride, without Straight pride too.

Really shows what illogical wackos Westerners Europeans are.

Western Europeans love celebrating the impediments of society.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

BlackFlag said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Striaght people have just had it so hard
Click to expand...


Either it's fair, and equal, or it's not.

Doesn't matter if Gays suffer, more, or less.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Dragonlady said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
Click to expand...


Funny, the Scientific Consensus is that Gays aren't born that way, and neither are other Races.

Just proves the Scientific Consensus is a load of crock.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The abject stupidity of the MAGA hat wearing idiots who voted for DJT knows no bounds.
> 
> Being straight isn't "normal" for someone who was born gay.  Being gay is "normalcy" to a gay person.
> 
> The majority has no need to hold a parade to celebrate their majority rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is born gay. They choose to be gay. That's why it's a mental illness.
Click to expand...


Why would anybody choose to be Gay, or Mentally Ill for that matter?


----------



## Dragonlady

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.
> 
> I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
Click to expand...


So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?

So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.

Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.

Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020. 

White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.


----------



## bodecea

WEATHER53 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Brad Pitt just told the organizers ( losers ) of this non event to stop using his likeness.
> 
> Nobody likes a fucking asshole. This doesn't have anything to do with straight or gay. Just a small group of annoying assholes, acting like annoying assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably all INCEL anyways...but I support their desire to have their own parade to try to generate some self-pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this parade manufactures pride? Pride is an inside job, not something a parade instills.
Click to expand...

Apparently not....lots of hetero men need the pride of a parade.....


----------



## bodecea

tycho1572 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
Click to expand...

Interesting considering how all those INCEL type heteros are the ones wanting a parade.   But feel free to blame it on the "faggots".


----------



## mdk

Can I get list of what ya'll are making for the event? Our straight friends deserve an array of dishes.


----------



## Lysistrata

Dragonlady said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you choose to be straight?  What was that moment where you said "hmmmm....I guess I'll be sexually attracted to the opposite sex now."?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you asked that, and even though it wasn't pointed at me , I'll answer.
> 
> The expectation in my community was always normative.  My old man was straight, and same with my grandfathers and other relatives.
> 
> What  really sold me on normalcy was when I had a colonoscopy a dozen years ago.    The doctor shove a long scope up my keister, and I did not like it at all.  "This is not for me" was my thought.   Homosexuals get off from this, but not normative folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You equate a colonoscopy with anal sex?  You truly are too stupid to be one person.  I suppose your think that a vaginal ultra-sound is a REAL turn on for women.  *NOT*.
> 
> Anal sex is now being normalized by white Christian high school girls who have vowed to remain "virgins" until marriage.  They're taking it up the ass and giving blow jobs to their boyfriends because they took chastity vows in front of their parents and they have to keep that hymen intact until marriage.  When I was in high school, I had no idea about anal sex and the very idea of a blow job was just too gross for words.  OK, I was a small town girl who went to church on Sunday, and lead a sheltered life.  But so are these girls and THIS is what "Christian values" are today.
> 
> Dontcha just love the law of "unintended consequences".  In an effort to keep their daughters "pure", they have perverted their daughters into "abnormal" sexual practices known principally as "gay sex".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May I add that "Christian" boys do not keep their bodies pure until their marriage beds and seem to have quite a liking for BJs. Where is Gawd? Don't they know that they are endangering their immortal souls (shudder!). People, "Christians" like donald trump did not keep themselves "holy." Where is it that their souls will go when they die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A while back I stumbled across a Christian "family values" website, which defined "adultery" as sex between a man and a woman who was married or betrothed.  If the woman was single and the man was married, that was not adultery, it was only adultery if the woman was committed to another man.
> 
> This extreme emphasis on female sexuality teaches young women in these settings that their ONLY value is their virginity.  I remember growing up being told that if I "went too far", no decent man would want me - ever.  These girls are being paraded before their communities to make a solemn vow before God to stay "pure" until marriage.  Imagine the damage if they fail to keep that vow, and then start lying about it - as we all did, back in the day.  We hadn't taken vows, but we knew better than to "get caught".  But if you truly believe vows to God have meaning, it could be emotionally shattering, because God would know.
> 
> The whole message is misogynistic as hell.  It's not your mind, your values or your skills in building or supporting the marriage which make you valuable as a wife and mother.  It's whether you said "No" to every man you ever cared about before you met him, that determines eligibility.
> 
> I personally think that God is laughing his ass off at these idiot parents and their chastity pledges.  In Biblical times, intercourse was normal on betrothal.  It was the Catholic Church that started all of extreme emphasis on female sexuality.  It's really not in the Bible that I read.
Click to expand...

This is why we all have to sit down and have a very deep conversation about what "morality" actually is, if anything. and somehow is attached to the notion of a supreme being, as opposed to mere social custom.  Men must participate in this discussion. I have questioned this for most of my life. Is it the "Christian" way for no sex before marriage and no sex with other than one's lawful wedded spouse afterward until death do they part? Why do "people of faith" run away from this discussion? We see it on USMB all of the time.

To simply grossly and just by example, where, according to "Christians," where will trump go when he dies, having screwed his way across New York. Moreover, is one's sex life the make-or-break deal in front of the throne of the Creator? Might there be things more important than one's sex life? Maybe the Creator will judge one on that person''s other dealings.


----------



## basquebromance

Milo Yiannopoulos named marshal for 'Straight Pride' parade


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> Milo Yiannopoulos named marshal for 'Straight Pride' parade


Pretty damn funny, that.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

basquebromance said:


> Milo Yiannopoulos named marshal for 'Straight Pride' parade



This young new right wing activism IS awesome .NOW thats funny the drama queen himself!
That popping sound are leftwing nazi buzzfeed writers heads exploding 

STRAIGHT PRIDE WORLD WIDE 


They should change the name of most western "gay pride parades " to annual open air "sex festivals"
Because thats all they've morphed into. They cant call it that  cause then how could activists exploit and expose children to it .


----------



## Dragonlady

tycho1572 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
Click to expand...


Incels are hardly "normal" people.  They're emotional cripples.  There are good and valid reasons why these selfish narcissists have such difficulty finding women to "service" them.  They're not interested in relationships with women, dating, sharing interests, or building a life.  They just want human recepticals for their penises.  It's not their looks.  It's their personalities and values which are so off-putting.  

Pride Parades started at a time and a place where gays were being beaten, assaulted and murdered for who they were.  It was the one time of the year when gays didn't hide who they were from employers, landlords, family and friends.  The parades were outrageous because the community was frightened and hiding and they did want straights attending.  

But gradually, as laws were changed, and gays went from being arrested in bathhouses, to getting more and more rights, especially around domestic partnerships, eventually getting the same sorts of rights as common law relationships in Canada, prior to having the Supreme Court affirming their right to marry.  This has been a boon to the wedding industry at a time when more and more straight couples are eschewing  marriage and big weddings.

The ONLY people who seem to having a problem with it are white men.  What is it about gay men you find so threatening?  You're obssessed with gay men having sex.  Lesbians have NO affect on my life at all.  On the very rare occasion when a woman has made a pass at me or asks me out I don't crap my pants over it.  I just politely decline on the grounds that I'm straight.  You all act like you were gang raped at knife point because some guy made a pass at you.  Women have had guys making passes at them all of their lives.  

You act like it's the end of the world.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Dragonlady said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incels are hardly "normal" people.  They're emotional cripples.  There are good and valid reasons why these selfish narcissists have such difficulty finding women to "service" them.  They're not interested in relationships with women, dating, sharing interests, or building a life.  They just want human recepticals for their penises.  It's not their looks.  It's their personalities and values which are so off-putting.
> 
> Pride Parades started at a time and a place where gays were being beaten, assaulted and murdered for who they were.  It was the one time of the year when gays didn't hide who they were from employers, landlords, family and friends.  The parades were outrageous because the community was frightened and hiding and they did want straights attending.
> 
> But gradually, as laws were changed, and gays went from being arrested in bathhouses, to getting more and more rights, especially around domestic partnerships, eventually getting the same sorts of rights as common law relationships in Canada, prior to having the Supreme Court affirming their right to marry.  This has been a boon to the wedding industry at a time when more and more straight couples are eschewing  marriage and big weddings.
> 
> The ONLY people who seem to having a problem with it are white men.  What is it about gay men you find so threatening?  You're obssessed with gay men having sex.  Lesbians have NO affect on my life at all.  On the very rare occasion when a woman has made a pass at me or asks me out I don't crap my pants over it.  I just politely decline on the grounds that I'm straight.  You all act like you were gang raped at knife point because some guy made a pass at you.  Women have had guys making passes at them all of their lives.
> 
> You act like it's the end of the world.
Click to expand...

Jr. American from the barren frozen wasteland with its WORLD WIDE  laughing stock PM and human rights council 
Thats a nice spin on your open air gay sex festivals 

OH god its a  attacking the white man
Why cant straights have a fertility or straight pride parade ?
why cant straight whites participate or organize one ?

Theyre not Ally approved ?

thats the issue here 
WHy are some on the left up in arms over it ?
Indeed what is the big deal 

in clown world its a big deal ...WHy in the real world is it a big deal ?


----------



## skookerasbil

basquebromance said:


> Milo Yiannopoulos named marshal for 'Straight Pride' parade



THAT is hysterical!

Milo ftmfw!!


----------



## skookerasbil

WheelieAddict said:


> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.



Huh?

s0n....nobody considers people on the right to be snowflakes. Doy....reserved for progressives, particularly the pajama boy men hijacked by the feminists years ago.


----------



## bodecea

WheelieAddict said:


> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.


Emotional cripples is a good term.


----------



## WheelieAddict

skookerasbil said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> s0n....nobody considers people on the right to be snowflakes. Doy....reserved for progressives, particularly the pajama boy men hijacked by the feminists years ago.
Click to expand...

People on the right seem to be perpetually enraged at something, so yup they are snowflakes.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

bodecea said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Emotional cripples is a good term.
Click to expand...

i dont think many left wingers or this guy will be there . 
 


 

this guy will  be at an open air gay sex festival 
Plenty of kids around  to ask out on dates .ANd he doesn't have to be a cat-lick priest to get at em ..in "" Super tolerant "" left wing clown world open air sex festival 



So anyway why cant straights throw a parade for whatever reasons they want ?
whats your guys problem with it ?


----------



## Wyatt earp

mdk said:


> Can I get list of what ya'll are making for the event? Our straight friends deserve an array of dishes.



Sounds good...


----------



## Wyatt earp

WheelieAddict said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> s0n....nobody considers people on the right to be snowflakes. Doy....reserved for progressives, particularly the pajama boy men hijacked by the feminists years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People on the right seem to be perpetually enraged at something, so yup they are snowflakes.
Click to expand...



Not really, I think they just want another excuse to drink beer.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> s0n....nobody considers people on the right to be snowflakes. Doy....reserved for progressives, particularly the pajama boy men hijacked by the feminists years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People on the right seem to be perpetually enraged at something, so yup they are snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, I think they just want another excuse to drink beer.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Now that I think about it we should have these all over the country, another national holiday in the making !!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

WheelieAddict said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> s0n....nobody considers people on the right to be snowflakes. Doy....reserved for progressives, particularly the pajama boy men hijacked by the feminists years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People on the right seem to be perpetually enraged at something, so yup they are snowflakes.
Click to expand...


Nobody thinks that s0n.....


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> s0n....nobody considers people on the right to be snowflakes. Doy....reserved for progressives, particularly the pajama boy men hijacked by the feminists years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People on the right seem to be perpetually enraged at something, so yup they are snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, I think they just want another excuse to drink beer.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it we should have these all over the country, another national holiday in the making !!!!
Click to expand...



I wonder if Hallmark is really behind this? After all they came up with stupid sweetest day when we already had Valentine's day


.


----------



## mdk

bear513 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get list of what ya'll are making for the event? Our straight friends deserve an array of dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good...
Click to expand...



Indeed. I just spent the last five hours making tamales for a family reunion tomorrow. My honky back is on fire. lol


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

skookerasbil said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> s0n....nobody considers people on the right to be snowflakes. Doy....reserved for progressives, particularly the pajama boy men hijacked by the feminists years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People on the right seem to be perpetually enraged at something, so yup they are snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody thinks that s0n.....
Click to expand...


 the lefts projecting They do it with everything from russian collusion to straight parades 

They beat up old people in the street ,kick women ,throw people out of vape shops 
Theyre outraged over the slightest deviation form thier dogma.They scream you're a nazi if ya got a trump hat on .if they dont like what you say they'll try and ban ya from chase bank , youtube , twitter 

Anger and fake outrage drives them 
And the white self loathing they dont even realize theyve been brainwashed. 

They tossed a BLACK hard left wing Harvard lawyer for defending Harvey Weinstein. For taking the case . HEs not entitled to due process ? 
They've totally gone off the rails like the snowflakes they are .
Then they dont understand why the normies are so turned off by them and are starting to wake up


----------



## EvilCat Breath

tycho1572 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
Click to expand...

What the homosexuals want is for homosexuality to be normal and heterosexuality to be abnormal and perverted.   Reading through this thread it's obvious.


----------



## WEATHER53

bodecea said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Brad Pitt just told the organizers ( losers ) of this non event to stop using his likeness.
> 
> Nobody likes a fucking asshole. This doesn't have anything to do with straight or gay. Just a small group of annoying assholes, acting like annoying assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably all INCEL anyways...but I support their desire to have their own parade to try to generate some self-pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this parade manufactures pride? Pride is an inside job, not something a parade instills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently not....lots of hetero men need the pride of a parade.....
Click to expand...

I was on the marching band for many years and always felt the pride of a parade.


----------



## WEATHER53

mdk said:


> Can I get list of what ya'll are making for the event? Our straight friends deserve an array of dishes.


All beef wieners


----------



## Dragonlady

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incels are hardly "normal" people.  They're emotional cripples.  There are good and valid reasons why these selfish narcissists have such difficulty finding women to "service" them.  They're not interested in relationships with women, dating, sharing interests, or building a life.  They just want human recepticals for their penises.  It's not their looks.  It's their personalities and values which are so off-putting.
> 
> Pride Parades started at a time and a place where gays were being beaten, assaulted and murdered for who they were.  It was the one time of the year when gays didn't hide who they were from employers, landlords, family and friends.  The parades were outrageous because the community was frightened and hiding and they did want straights attending.
> 
> But gradually, as laws were changed, and gays went from being arrested in bathhouses, to getting more and more rights, especially around domestic partnerships, eventually getting the same sorts of rights as common law relationships in Canada, prior to having the Supreme Court affirming their right to marry.  This has been a boon to the wedding industry at a time when more and more straight couples are eschewing  marriage and big weddings.
> 
> The ONLY people who seem to having a problem with it are white men.  What is it about gay men you find so threatening?  You're obssessed with gay men having sex.  Lesbians have NO affect on my life at all.  On the very rare occasion when a woman has made a pass at me or asks me out I don't crap my pants over it.  I just politely decline on the grounds that I'm straight.  You all act like you were gang raped at knife point because some guy made a pass at you.  Women have had guys making passes at them all of their lives.
> 
> You act like it's the end of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jr. American from the barren frozen wasteland with its WORLD WIDE  laughing stock PM and human rights council
> Thats a nice spin on your open air gay sex festivals
> 
> OH god its a  attacking the white man
> Why cant straights have a fertility or straight pride parade ?
> why cant straight whites participate or organize one ?
> 
> Theyre not Ally approved ?
> 
> thats the issue here
> WHy are some on the left up in arms over it ?
> Indeed what is the big deal
> 
> in clown world its a big deal ...WHy in the real world is it a big deal ?
Click to expand...


In "clown world" you have a President who doesn't even know how government or tariffs work.

In "clown world" you have a President who lies about everything - including how government and tariffs work, and who is undermining the rule of law, and the government institutions which underpin it.  

The President who called Hillary Clinton "Crooked Hillary" has seen dozens of his staffers fired, driven from office in disgraced, charged and sent to prison.  There are currently 20 investigations ongoing in various jurisdictions and it's fairly certain that he'll be tried for various and assorted crimes after he leaves office.  

The straight pride parade isn't a big deal.  But it's a dumb idea from the get go.  Really fucking dumb.

Idiot conservatives started this thread in all outrage, and then complain that people are talking about this dumb idea.  You started the conversation.  You people make asses of yourselves on a daily basis with your homophobic bitch whining.  Then you complain that Democrats are obsessed with gay rights.

No, they're not.  Conservatives are obsessed with gay rights.  So obsesses that they're going to the Supreme Court to supress gay rights against discrimination, and against gay marriage.

Just like conservatives are so obsesses with women's rights that they're trying to ban abortions.  

Conservatives are big on rights for white Christians.  The rest of the American people they would strip of all rights in a heart beat.  Women, blacks, Hispanics.  Anybody who speaks with an accent, or doesn't worship Jesus.

Republicans are fucking over the American people bigtime.  Just like W did, and just like Reagan did.  Tax cuts funded by deficit spending is DUMB.  You cut taxes when you have a surplus, NOT WHEN YOU'RE RUNNING A DEFICIT.

The extreme emphasis on business profits lead to offshoring.  It wasn't your trading partners countries taking advantage of you.  AMERICAN companies saw that they could make their goods overseas, paying their workers pennies per day, with no labour or environmental laws, and pocket a bigger percentage of the profits.  The federal government even gave them tax breaks on the costs of moving production.

Trump is an incompetent fool and you've been conned.


----------



## WEATHER53

Wasaaaay toooo long


----------



## skookerasbil

Deplorable Yankee said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the poor guys have their parade. They are delicate snowflakes and need the attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> s0n....nobody considers people on the right to be snowflakes. Doy....reserved for progressives, particularly the pajama boy men hijacked by the feminists years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People on the right seem to be perpetually enraged at something, so yup they are snowflakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody thinks that s0n.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the lefts projecting They do it with everything from russian collusion to straight parades
> 
> They beat up old people in the street ,kick women ,throw people out of vape shops
> Theyre outraged over the slightest deviation form thier dogma.They scream you're a nazi if ya got a trump hat on .if they dont like what you say they'll try and ban ya from chase bank , youtube , twitter
> 
> Anger and fake outrage drives them
> And the white self loathing they dont even realize theyve been brainwashed.
> 
> They tossed a BLACK hard left wing Harvard lawyer for defending Harvey Weinstein. For taking the case . HEs not entitled to due process ?
> They've totally gone off the rails like the snowflakes they are .
> Then they dont understand why the normies are so turned off by them and are starting to wake up
Click to expand...


Yep....ghey.....


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I demand an "I still haven't decided!" parade.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

WEATHER53 said:


> I was on the marching band for many years and always felt the pride of a parade.




really?

I mostly felt the horse shit that I kept stepping in as it worked it's way between those stupid white spats and my converse all stars.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

mdk said:


> I just spent the last five hours making tamales



You gay guys and your euphemisims!

I just can't keep track of them all.


----------



## Lysistrata

We have to divide straight white men into groups now. On one hand, there are bright, beautiful, loving people in that group. You should have seen the amount of white guys who turned out with their partners and children for the Women's March on Washington, pushing strollers and walking hand in hand with their heterosexual partners. One guy with a long white beard colored it pink!

These INCELS are a jealous subgroup, trying to play sex-based, sexual-orientation based, racially based identity politics--the "hello, I'm a straight white guy" group. The rest of us have a right to laugh.

I think that, if my wonderful father was still here, he would be laughing his ass off. He once told me, after my mother died, that she had the greatest legs in the universe, Betty Grable bathing beauty, which she was. He stood behind me 1,000%. He always told me that I could do anything I wanted to. Not a wealthy man, but he put his bucks behind it. He was such a good example of what it means to be a white, straight man. He had no hatred or offense against anyone who was not of his color or who was gay. He knew a gay man, and when he went off to war, this man took him and my mother out to a great nightclub in NYC, as a going-away present.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Lysistrata said:


> We have to divide straight white men into groups now. On one hand, there are bright, beautiful, loving people in that group. You should have seen the amount of white guys who turned out with their partners and children for the Women's March on Washington, pushing strollers and walking hand in hand with their heterosexual partners. One guy with a long white beard colored it pink!
> 
> These INCELS are a jealous subgroup, trying to play sex-based, sexual-orientation based, racially based identity politics--the "hello, I'm a straight white guy" group. The rest of us have a right to laugh.
> 
> I think that, if my wonderful father was still here, he would be laughing his ass off. He once told me, after my mother died, that she had the greatest legs in the universe, Betty Grable bathing beauty, which she was. He stood behind me 1,000%. He always told me that I could do anything I wanted to. Not a wealthy man, but he put his bucks behind it. He was such a good example of what it means to be a white, straight man. He had no hatred or offense against anyone who was not of his color or who was gay. He knew a gay man, and when he went off to war, this man took him and my mother out to a great nightclub in NYC, as a going-away present.


uh boy theyre so brainwashed 
so fucking what 
i worked in the textile industry for almost 30 years 
Ive worked with some of the most famous gay guys in the world from NYC to PAris.  you should hear some of them in private  
Ive vacationed on fire island to .....rented houses for the whole summer in one of the straight towns. hung out in the LEsbian town and was at more than one miss fire island contest 
why do youi think i call one of the twinkle toes posters here Miss fire island ....Derp
I may of  had few gay friends and associates  over the years 

Pffft hamptons is over rated 

its just sad 

Its sad when the mayor of Boston has to explain to a bunch of raging morons on social media  why it is OK to grant a permit for a parade that espouses nothing but normal behavior…..

YOU DONT uphold your own values 


> Boston’s values are clear: respect, diversity, and acceptance of all…Whatever outside groups may try do, our values won’t change. I invite each and every person to stand with us, and show that love will always prevail.”



oh but they had to throw this in to appease the racist leftwing nazis

*Walsh will be walking in Boston’s Open Air Sex Festival on Saturday and invited others to celebrate Pride week and join “in the fight for progress and equality for all.”*

What does blowing someone in the street? or drinking urine like they do in san fran? what does it have to do with the "fight for Progress "?

Youre no longer on the original purpose of gay pride marches ....Now these are nothing more than open air freak shows  

spin that one 


straight pride is not happening till august 
NOt even during gay month 
WHY is this a big deal ?
ITs clown world baby 

The name of the org who is throwing it *Super Happy Fun America*.
Whoever came up with it is a genius right wing troll cause it worked


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

Lysistrata said:


> We have to divide straight white men into groups now. On one hand, there are bright, beautiful, loving people in that group. You should have seen the amount of white guys who turned out with their partners and children for the Women's March on Washington, pushing strollers and walking hand in hand with their heterosexual partners. One guy with a long white beard colored it pink!
> 
> These INCELS are a jealous subgroup, trying to play sex-based, sexual-orientation based, racially based identity politics--the "hello, I'm a straight white guy" group. The rest of us have a right to laugh.
> 
> I think that, if my wonderful father was still here, he would be laughing his ass off. He once told me, after my mother died, that she had the greatest legs in the universe, Betty Grable bathing beauty, which she was. He stood behind me 1,000%. He always told me that I could do anything I wanted to. Not a wealthy man, but he put his bucks behind it. He was such a good example of what it means to be a white, straight man. He had no hatred or offense against anyone who was not of his color or who was gay. He knew a gay man, and when he went off to war, this man took him and my mother out to a great nightclub in NYC, as a going-away present.


Your father was a distraught man! He supported race mixing and he supported sympathy towards second class Citizens, minorities. You should burn his death certificate. You are what's wrong with this country. You need to be racially awakened. Read this,:


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

tycho1572 said:


> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.


You sound angry. Hummm…...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

tycho1572 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you love attention.


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
Click to expand...



I don't think you really get it , pp.

If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .

But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.

This is wrong IMHO. 

A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.

If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.


----------



## skookerasbil

Dragonlady said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incels are hardly "normal" people.  They're emotional cripples.  There are good and valid reasons why these selfish narcissists have such difficulty finding women to "service" them.  They're not interested in relationships with women, dating, sharing interests, or building a life.  They just want human recepticals for their penises.  It's not their looks.  It's their personalities and values which are so off-putting.
> 
> Pride Parades started at a time and a place where gays were being beaten, assaulted and murdered for who they were.  It was the one time of the year when gays didn't hide who they were from employers, landlords, family and friends.  The parades were outrageous because the community was frightened and hiding and they did want straights attending.
> 
> But gradually, as laws were changed, and gays went from being arrested in bathhouses, to getting more and more rights, especially around domestic partnerships, eventually getting the same sorts of rights as common law relationships in Canada, prior to having the Supreme Court affirming their right to marry.  This has been a boon to the wedding industry at a time when more and more straight couples are eschewing  marriage and big weddings.
> 
> The ONLY people who seem to having a problem with it are white men.  What is it about gay men you find so threatening?  You're obssessed with gay men having sex.  Lesbians have NO affect on my life at all.  On the very rare occasion when a woman has made a pass at me or asks me out I don't crap my pants over it.  I just politely decline on the grounds that I'm straight.  You all act like you were gang raped at knife point because some guy made a pass at you.  Women have had guys making passes at them all of their lives.
> 
> You act like it's the end of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jr. American from the barren frozen wasteland with its WORLD WIDE  laughing stock PM and human rights council
> Thats a nice spin on your open air gay sex festivals
> 
> OH god its a  attacking the white man
> Why cant straights have a fertility or straight pride parade ?
> why cant straight whites participate or organize one ?
> 
> Theyre not Ally approved ?
> 
> thats the issue here
> WHy are some on the left up in arms over it ?
> Indeed what is the big deal
> 
> in clown world its a big deal ...WHy in the real world is it a big deal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In "clown world" you have a President who doesn't even know how government or tariffs work.
> 
> In "clown world" you have a President who lies about everything - including how government and tariffs work, and who is undermining the rule of law, and the government institutions which underpin it.
> 
> The President who called Hillary Clinton "Crooked Hillary" has seen dozens of his staffers fired, driven from office in disgraced, charged and sent to prison.  There are currently 20 investigations ongoing in various jurisdictions and it's fairly certain that he'll be tried for various and assorted crimes after he leaves office.
> 
> The straight pride parade isn't a big deal.  But it's a dumb idea from the get go.  Really fucking dumb.
> 
> Idiot conservatives started this thread in all outrage, and then complain that people are talking about this dumb idea.  You started the conversation.  You people make asses of yourselves on a daily basis with your homophobic bitch whining.  Then you complain that Democrats are obsessed with gay rights.
> 
> No, they're not.  Conservatives are obsessed with gay rights.  So obsesses that they're going to the Supreme Court to supress gay rights against discrimination, and against gay marriage.
> 
> Just like conservatives are so obsesses with women's rights that they're trying to ban abortions.
> 
> Conservatives are big on rights for white Christians.  The rest of the American people they would strip of all rights in a heart beat.  Women, blacks, Hispanics.  Anybody who speaks with an accent, or doesn't worship Jesus.
> 
> Republicans are fucking over the American people bigtime.  Just like W did, and just like Reagan did.  Tax cuts funded by deficit spending is DUMB.  You cut taxes when you have a surplus, NOT WHEN YOU'RE RUNNING A DEFICIT.
> 
> The extreme emphasis on business profits lead to offshoring.  It wasn't your trading partners countries taking advantage of you.  AMERICAN companies saw that they could make their goods overseas, paying their workers pennies per day, with no labour or environmental laws, and pocket a bigger percentage of the profits.  The federal government even gave them tax breaks on the costs of moving production.
> 
> Trump is an incompetent fool and you've been conned.
Click to expand...


Lol....that's alot of dismissive type words but screams of somebody sporting a big bumpy cucumber!

Also screams that you are bent out of shape because straight people are having a straight only parade. I'm laughing.....tough shit on you sweetie!


----------



## OldLady

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
Click to expand...

My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves. 

Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.


----------



## skookerasbil

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
Click to expand...


Lol.....when I saw this thread posted, first thing I thought of was, " Oh boy.....Progressive Patriot going to be screwing himself into the ground the rage will be so profound!". Funny as shit.....just goes to show the folks that go around preaching tolerance are the most intolerant mofu's on the planet.

Btw....when is this parade? I'm thinking of taking the 5 hour drive to March in a parade that'd be a hoot to be part of. I'd probably McGiver up some kind of bumpy cucumber apparatus to parade around Boston with.


----------



## Polishprince

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
Click to expand...




I'm sorry if I see it a bit different.  But Homosexuals insist on being allowed to celebrate Sodomy in the St. Patrick's Day parade and other events as well that are supposed to be for the normative community.   If an annual Homosexual Parade was the one and only time the nation's pansies had to sashay down Main Street, that would be one thing.   But in actuality, they want to take over the whole public space all of the time.


----------



## skookerasbil

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
Click to expand...


See....another one here. Intolerant as fuck.....to a progressive, " tolerance" is embracing ALL of their shit only. Lol.....fuck them. This straight pride parade idea....damn near soiled my shorts from laughing so hard when I saw it.. Because you knew progressive heads would be exploding in angst.


----------



## OldLady

skookerasbil said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See....another one here. Intolerant as fuck.....to a progressive, " tolerance" is embracing ALL of their shit only. Lol.....fuck them. This straight pride parade idea....damn near soiled my shorts from laughing so hard when I saw it.. Because you knew progressive heads would be exploding in angst.
Click to expand...

Actually, no angst involved.  Just laughter at what goddamned fools some people are.


----------



## skookerasbil

The whole LGBT community doesnt get that this strategy of relentlessly trying to flip the culture on its ear only serves to reserve them a fringe spot in society. Doy.....its fascinating.....the level of fuckedupedness in the thinking


----------



## OldLady

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I see it a bit different.  But Homosexuals insist on being allowed to celebrate Sodomy in the St. Patrick's Day parade and other events as well that are supposed to be for the normative community.   If an annual Homosexual Parade was the one and only time the nation's pansies had to sashay down Main Street, that would be one thing.   But in actuality, they want to take over the whole public space all of the time.
Click to expand...

Homosexuals are trying to make the point that they are PART of the "normative" community, whatever that is.  The Irish in one town at one parade didn't want them rubbing elbows or what?  I don't know.  This is another one of those arguments where it sounds like ONE incident suddenly goes global.  Every single homosexual is painted with the same broad brush and ... there you are.  The idiocy of a Straight Pride Parade when being "Straight" is celebrated every fucking day in the country and around the world.  That's the point.


----------



## skookerasbil

OldLady said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See....another one here. Intolerant as fuck.....to a progressive, " tolerance" is embracing ALL of their shit only. Lol.....fuck them. This straight pride parade idea....damn near soiled my shorts from laughing so hard when I saw it.. Because you knew progressive heads would be exploding in angst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no angst involved.  Just laughter at what goddamned fools some people are.
Click to expand...



.....but your post reeks with anger honey! All of your posts.....that chip on your shoulder = ghey


----------



## skookerasbil

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to divide straight white men into groups now. On one hand, there are bright, beautiful, loving people in that group. You should have seen the amount of white guys who turned out with their partners and children for the Women's March on Washington, pushing strollers and walking hand in hand with their heterosexual partners. One guy with a long white beard colored it pink!
> 
> These INCELS are a jealous subgroup, trying to play sex-based, sexual-orientation based, racially based identity politics--the "hello, I'm a straight white guy" group. The rest of us have a right to laugh.
> 
> I think that, if my wonderful father was still here, he would be laughing his ass off. He once told me, after my mother died, that she had the greatest legs in the universe, Betty Grable bathing beauty, which she was. He stood behind me 1,000%. He always told me that I could do anything I wanted to. Not a wealthy man, but he put his bucks behind it. He was such a good example of what it means to be a white, straight man. He had no hatred or offense against anyone who was not of his color or who was gay. He knew a gay man, and when he went off to war, this man took him and my mother out to a great nightclub in NYC, as a going-away present.
> 
> 
> 
> uh boy theyre so brainwashed
> so fucking what
> i worked in the textile industry for almost 30 years
> Ive worked with some of the most famous gay guys in the world from NYC to PAris.  you should hear some of them in private
> Ive vacationed on fire island to .....rented houses for the whole summer in one of the straight towns. hung out in the LEsbian town and was at more than one miss fire island contest
> why do youi think i call one of the twinkle toes posters here Miss fire island ....Derp
> I may of  had few gay friends and associates  over the years
> 
> Pffft hamptons is over rated
> 
> its just sad
> 
> Its sad when the mayor of Boston has to explain to a bunch of raging morons on social media  why it is OK to grant a permit for a parade that espouses nothing but normal behavior…..
> 
> YOU DONT uphold your own values
> 
> 
> 
> Boston’s values are clear: respect, diversity, and acceptance of all…Whatever outside groups may try do, our values won’t change. I invite each and every person to stand with us, and show that love will always prevail.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh but they had to throw this in to appease the racist leftwing nazis
> 
> *Walsh will be walking in Boston’s Open Air Sex Festival on Saturday and invited others to celebrate Pride week and join “in the fight for progress and equality for all.”*
> 
> What does blowing someone in the street? or drinking urine like they do in san fran? what does it have to do with the "fight for Progress "?
> 
> Youre no longer on the original purpose of gay pride marches ....Now these are nothing more than open air freak shows
> 
> spin that one
> 
> 
> straight pride is not happening till august
> NOt even during gay month
> WHY is this a big deal ?
> ITs clown world baby
> 
> The name of the org who is throwing it *Super Happy Fun America*.
> Whoever came up with it is a genius right wing troll cause it worked
Click to expand...


Spot on balls accurate.

When you see these people riding unicycles down main street with painted boobs and weird shit hanging from decrepit nipples, guess what? Society thinks you got a bit of a mental issue. You may not like it but that's the sentiment of many! Sorry!


----------



## OldLady

skookerasbil said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See....another one here. Intolerant as fuck.....to a progressive, " tolerance" is embracing ALL of their shit only. Lol.....fuck them. This straight pride parade idea....damn near soiled my shorts from laughing so hard when I saw it.. Because you knew progressive heads would be exploding in angst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no angst involved.  Just laughter at what goddamned fools some people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .....but your post reeks with anger honey! All of your posts.....that chip on your shoulder = ghey
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for telling me how I feel.  The use of power words is not ALWAYS a reflection of anger.  Sometimes just strong persuasiveness.


----------



## OldLady

skookerasbil said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to divide straight white men into groups now. On one hand, there are bright, beautiful, loving people in that group. You should have seen the amount of white guys who turned out with their partners and children for the Women's March on Washington, pushing strollers and walking hand in hand with their heterosexual partners. One guy with a long white beard colored it pink!
> 
> These INCELS are a jealous subgroup, trying to play sex-based, sexual-orientation based, racially based identity politics--the "hello, I'm a straight white guy" group. The rest of us have a right to laugh.
> 
> I think that, if my wonderful father was still here, he would be laughing his ass off. He once told me, after my mother died, that she had the greatest legs in the universe, Betty Grable bathing beauty, which she was. He stood behind me 1,000%. He always told me that I could do anything I wanted to. Not a wealthy man, but he put his bucks behind it. He was such a good example of what it means to be a white, straight man. He had no hatred or offense against anyone who was not of his color or who was gay. He knew a gay man, and when he went off to war, this man took him and my mother out to a great nightclub in NYC, as a going-away present.
> 
> 
> 
> uh boy theyre so brainwashed
> so fucking what
> i worked in the textile industry for almost 30 years
> Ive worked with some of the most famous gay guys in the world from NYC to PAris.  you should hear some of them in private
> Ive vacationed on fire island to .....rented houses for the whole summer in one of the straight towns. hung out in the LEsbian town and was at more than one miss fire island contest
> why do youi think i call one of the twinkle toes posters here Miss fire island ....Derp
> I may of  had few gay friends and associates  over the years
> 
> Pffft hamptons is over rated
> 
> its just sad
> 
> Its sad when the mayor of Boston has to explain to a bunch of raging morons on social media  why it is OK to grant a permit for a parade that espouses nothing but normal behavior…..
> 
> YOU DONT uphold your own values
> 
> 
> 
> Boston’s values are clear: respect, diversity, and acceptance of all…Whatever outside groups may try do, our values won’t change. I invite each and every person to stand with us, and show that love will always prevail.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh but they had to throw this in to appease the racist leftwing nazis
> 
> *Walsh will be walking in Boston’s Open Air Sex Festival on Saturday and invited others to celebrate Pride week and join “in the fight for progress and equality for all.”*
> 
> What does blowing someone in the street? or drinking urine like they do in san fran? what does it have to do with the "fight for Progress "?
> 
> Youre no longer on the original purpose of gay pride marches ....Now these are nothing more than open air freak shows
> 
> spin that one
> 
> 
> straight pride is not happening till august
> NOt even during gay month
> WHY is this a big deal ?
> ITs clown world baby
> 
> The name of the org who is throwing it *Super Happy Fun America*.
> Whoever came up with it is a genius right wing troll cause it worked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot on balls accurate.
> 
> When you see these people riding unicycles down main street with painted boobs and weird shit hanging from decrepit nipples, guess what? Society thinks you got a bit of a mental issue. You may not like it but that's the sentiment of many! Sorry!
Click to expand...

Where do you live that you saw such a sight?


----------



## Polishprince

I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.

A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.

Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
Click to expand...


They already got the reaction they wanted if no one or a hundred couple show up they already sorta won and the left looks like a bunch of intolerant racist nazis ......like the folks over at alphabet

that a win for a  meatspace troll


----------



## skookerasbil

OldLady said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See....another one here. Intolerant as fuck.....to a progressive, " tolerance" is embracing ALL of their shit only. Lol.....fuck them. This straight pride parade idea....damn near soiled my shorts from laughing so hard when I saw it.. Because you knew progressive heads would be exploding in angst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no angst involved.  Just laughter at what goddamned fools some people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .....but your post reeks with anger honey! All of your posts.....that chip on your shoulder = ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for telling me how I feel.  The use of power words is not ALWAYS a reflection of anger.  Sometimes just strong persuasiveness.
Click to expand...


Yep...whatever you say sweets!


----------



## Lysistrata

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to divide straight white men into groups now. On one hand, there are bright, beautiful, loving people in that group. You should have seen the amount of white guys who turned out with their partners and children for the Women's March on Washington, pushing strollers and walking hand in hand with their heterosexual partners. One guy with a long white beard colored it pink!
> 
> These INCELS are a jealous subgroup, trying to play sex-based, sexual-orientation based, racially based identity politics--the "hello, I'm a straight white guy" group. The rest of us have a right to laugh.
> 
> I think that, if my wonderful father was still here, he would be laughing his ass off. He once told me, after my mother died, that she had the greatest legs in the universe, Betty Grable bathing beauty, which she was. He stood behind me 1,000%. He always told me that I could do anything I wanted to. Not a wealthy man, but he put his bucks behind it. He was such a good example of what it means to be a white, straight man. He had no hatred or offense against anyone who was not of his color or who was gay. He knew a gay man, and when he went off to war, this man took him and my mother out to a great nightclub in NYC, as a going-away present.
> 
> 
> 
> Your father was a distraught man! He supported race mixing and he supported sympathy towards second class Citizens, minorities. You should burn his death certificate. You are what's wrong with this country. You need to be racially awakened. Read this,:
Click to expand...


What is this nonsense about "race mixing," "second class citizens," "minorities," "racially awakened"? What have you done that is so great? What great talents do you have? Why do you think that you are above anyone else? I think that you kind are what's wrong with this country.

It is useless to explain the concepts of civilization, honor, respect, and common decency to the likes of you. My father was a gentleman. You, apparently, are not. I wonder who (or what) brought you up. You sound like some cheap cracker from Alabama or Georgia. Stop trying to drag the U.S. into the sewer. Get some manners.


----------



## miketx

Slade3200 said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, do you really not understand why?
Click to expand...

Dude, it's celebrate DIVERSITY not PERVERSITY. Keep up.


----------



## bodecea

Deplorable Yankee said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They already got the reaction they wanted if no one or a hundred couple show up they already sorta won and the left looks like a bunch of intolerant racist nazis ......like the folks over at alphabet
> 
> that a win for a  meatspace troll
> View attachment 264380
Click to expand...

Of course they win if non one shows up or only a hundred ....


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?


How many gay pride parades have you gone to see, Pervert?  One?  Two?  More?


----------



## OldLady

Polishprince said:


> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?


No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> How many gay pride parades have you gone to see, Pervert?  One?  Two?  More?
Click to expand...



I'm not a homosexual by any stretch of the word.  So , of course I have never been to a Homosexual Parade and don't intend to go.

Personally, I have no problem with adults attending this kind of adults-only event.   Different strokes for different folks, and have a one day a year event for those involved in alternative sexuality to go out an flaunt it is fine.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

skookerasbil said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faggots get angry when they aren’t the center of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why some INCEL types are starting a straight pride parade?   Because of "faggots"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....when I saw this thread posted, first thing I thought of was, " Oh boy.....Progressive Patriot going to be screwing himself into the ground the rage will be so profound!". Funny as shit.....just goes to show the folks that go around preaching tolerance are the most intolerant mofu's on the planet.
> 
> Btw....when is this parade? I'm thinking of taking the 5 hour drive to March in a parade that'd be a hoot to be part of. I'd probably McGiver up some kind of bumpy cucumber apparatus to parade around Boston with.
Click to expand...

That is completely moronic. I have no rage. I'm actually amused by you jerks who delude yourselves into believing that you know what we liberals are thinking and feeling. Have your stupid ass parade and watch us laugh as you make fools of yourselves


----------



## Polishprince

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
Click to expand...



No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.


----------



## Lysistrata

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to divide straight white men into groups now. On one hand, there are bright, beautiful, loving people in that group. You should have seen the amount of white guys who turned out with their partners and children for the Women's March on Washington, pushing strollers and walking hand in hand with their heterosexual partners. One guy with a long white beard colored it pink!
> 
> These INCELS are a jealous subgroup, trying to play sex-based, sexual-orientation based, racially based identity politics--the "hello, I'm a straight white guy" group. The rest of us have a right to laugh.
> 
> I think that, if my wonderful father was still here, he would be laughing his ass off. He once told me, after my mother died, that she had the greatest legs in the universe, Betty Grable bathing beauty, which she was. He stood behind me 1,000%. He always told me that I could do anything I wanted to. Not a wealthy man, but he put his bucks behind it. He was such a good example of what it means to be a white, straight man. He had no hatred or offense against anyone who was not of his color or who was gay. He knew a gay man, and when he went off to war, this man took him and my mother out to a great nightclub in NYC, as a going-away present.
> 
> 
> 
> uh boy theyre so brainwashed
> so fucking what
> i worked in the textile industry for almost 30 years
> Ive worked with some of the most famous gay guys in the world from NYC to PAris.  you should hear some of them in private
> Ive vacationed on fire island to .....rented houses for the whole summer in one of the straight towns. hung out in the LEsbian town and was at more than one miss fire island contest
> why do youi think i call one of the twinkle toes posters here Miss fire island ....Derp
> I may of  had few gay friends and associates  over the years
> 
> Pffft hamptons is over rated
> 
> its just sad
> 
> Its sad when the mayor of Boston has to explain to a bunch of raging morons on social media  why it is OK to grant a permit for a parade that espouses nothing but normal behavior…..
> 
> YOU DONT uphold your own values
> 
> 
> 
> Boston’s values are clear: respect, diversity, and acceptance of all…Whatever outside groups may try do, our values won’t change. I invite each and every person to stand with us, and show that love will always prevail.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh but they had to throw this in to appease the racist leftwing nazis
> 
> *Walsh will be walking in Boston’s Open Air Sex Festival on Saturday and invited others to celebrate Pride week and join “in the fight for progress and equality for all.”*
> 
> What does blowing someone in the street? or drinking urine like they do in san fran? what does it have to do with the "fight for Progress "?
> 
> Youre no longer on the original purpose of gay pride marches ....Now these are nothing more than open air freak shows
> 
> spin that one
> 
> 
> straight pride is not happening till august
> NOt even during gay month
> WHY is this a big deal ?
> ITs clown world baby
> 
> The name of the org who is throwing it *Super Happy Fun America*.
> Whoever came up with it is a genius right wing troll cause it worked
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what your point is.

My background is Bergen County, NJ., Radio City, but North Shore where my mother grew up, not Fire Island. I learned how to swim in the Long Island Sound. I wouldn't be alive if my parents hadn't met in an elevator in the Waldorf. I have a lot of LGBT friends here in the DC area. So what? I don't have a chip on my shoulder. I wonder why you do. This is a very disjointed post, but you handed me a very disjointed post and I'm trying to make sense of it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is afraid of anyone else, it is just that the militant leaders don't want to share the oxygen with those not aligned with leftwing causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's that everyone is making fun of you thin skinned white boy crybabies who throw a little hissy about every ethnic or group advocacy not meant for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
Click to expand...

^^

Whiny and delusional


----------



## OldLady

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
Click to expand...

Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.


----------



## Lysistrata

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is afraid of anyone else, it is just that the militant leaders don't want to share the oxygen with those not aligned with leftwing causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's that everyone is making fun of you thin skinned white boy crybabies who throw a little hissy about every ethnic or group advocacy not meant for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> 
> Whiny and delusional
Click to expand...


I never went to a straight bar that was raided by the cops.


----------



## Polishprince

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
Click to expand...



I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
Click to expand...

Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I see it a bit different.  But Homosexuals insist on being allowed to celebrate Sodomy in the St. Patrick's Day parade and other events as well that are supposed to be for the normative community.   If an annual Homosexual Parade was the one and only time the nation's pansies had to sashay down Main Street, that would be one thing.   But in actuality, they want to take over the whole public space all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals are trying to make the point that they are PART of the "normative" community, whatever that is.  The Irish in one town at one parade didn't want them rubbing elbows or what?  I don't know.  This is another one of those arguments where it sounds like ONE incident suddenly goes global.  Every single homosexual is painted with the same broad brush and ... there you are.  The idiocy of a Straight Pride Parade when being "Straight" is celebrated every fucking day in the country and around the world.  That's the point.
Click to expand...

And at the end of the day, all these overreactions only fuel the very attitudes you hate.

The best way to diffuse is to allow them to act out, treat it from the perspective of supporting free speech instead of your typical authoritarianim, make light of it, ignore it and move on.


----------



## Polishprince

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
Click to expand...



You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.


----------



## OldLady

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want my young child seeing what you described, either.  I am not forced to go, though.

You are looking at this backwards, though.  No one is going to get the idea that being straight is wrong.  The point is that being homosexual is okay--NOT wrong.

Why must every minority that wants to stand BESIDE us be rejected by some people?  Some folks insist that if homosexuality is right, then straight is wrong.  That is not the case or the premise, and it has never been and could never be.  Same dynamic with Affirmative Action, with immigrants, etc. etc.

Some people are going to fight tooth and nail to stay on top of the pile rather than allow others to join them up there.  It's sad.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
Click to expand...

You end up with 11 year old boys named Desmond dancing in bars while perverts stuff dollar bills in his pants considered normal.

The entire straight pride parade is nothing but a stick with which to poke perverts in the eye.  The gays tried to get straight pride t-shirts banned as hate speech.  Let them chew on a parade for awhile.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
Click to expand...

Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
Click to expand...

Google is your friend.

Set safe search to off, type in parade,  gay, sex, and naked, go to either images or videos and you can see for yourself.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Dogmaphobe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> Set safe search to off, type in parade,  gay, sex, and naked, go to either images or videos and you can see for yourself.
Click to expand...

I did Bubba. You mean like these from last year in NYC>??  I don't see anybody on leashes. Some racy costumes perhaps but no worse than you would see on a beach.

nyc gay pride 2018 photos - Bing images


----------



## WEATHER53

Why is heterosexual pride so scary?


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
Click to expand...



They do it all the freaking time.

This is Toronto in Canada.   How would you explain this kind of thing to a 5 year old?

Members Toronto BDSM community Editorial Stock Photo - Stock Image | Shutterstock


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They do it all the freaking time.
> 
> This is Toronto in Canada.   How would you explain this kind of thing to a 5 year old?
> 
> Members Toronto BDSM community Editorial Stock Photo - Stock Image | Shutterstock
Click to expand...

First of all, these are BDSM people .Do you know what that is? Do you know that a hell of a lot of Heteros' are into it?

Secondly, why the FUCK would you bring a 5 years old there. ?

Here are all of the pictures from that parade/ Most people aren't doing anything bizarre or inappropriate

toronto gay pride 2018 - Bing images


----------



## basquebromance

"as president, Gillibrand tells Des Moines pride event, she will ensure that anyone who doesn’t identify as either male or female will be able to mark gender as “X” on drivers licenses"


----------



## OldLady

basquebromance said:


> "as president, Gillibrand tells Des Moines pride event, she will ensure that anyone who doesn’t identify as either male or female will be able to mark gender as “X” on drivers licenses"


Pat rides again!


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They do it all the freaking time.
> 
> This is Toronto in Canada.   How would you explain this kind of thing to a 5 year old?
> 
> Members Toronto BDSM community Editorial Stock Photo - Stock Image | Shutterstock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, these are BDSM people .Do you know what that is? Do you know that a hell of a lot of Heteros' are into it?
> 
> Secondly, why the FUCK would you bring a 5 years old there. ?
> 
> Here are all of the pictures from that parade/ Most people aren't doing anything bizarre or inappropriate
> 
> toronto gay pride 2018 - Bing images
Click to expand...




A lot of families bring minors to these kinds of events.

And if any "heteros" are into this kind of thing, they aren't very "hetero"  in my opinion.


----------



## WEATHER53

basquebromance said:


> "as president, Gillibrand tells Des Moines pride event, she will ensure that anyone who doesn’t identify as either male or female will be able to mark gender as “X” on drivers licenses"


Simply more make pretend  so that people can create and maintain their own comfort level.


----------



## basquebromance

MSNBC Freaks Out Because Trump Won't Raise LGBTQ Flags At U.S. Embassies!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They do it all the freaking time.
> 
> This is Toronto in Canada.   How would you explain this kind of thing to a 5 year old?
> 
> Members Toronto BDSM community Editorial Stock Photo - Stock Image | Shutterstock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, these are BDSM people .Do you know what that is? Do you know that a hell of a lot of Heteros' are into it?
> 
> Secondly, why the FUCK would you bring a 5 years old there. ?
> 
> Here are all of the pictures from that parade/ Most people aren't doing anything bizarre or inappropriate
> 
> toronto gay pride 2018 - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of families bring minors to these kinds of events.
> 
> And if any "heteros" are into this kind of thing, they aren't very "hetero"  in my opinion.
Click to expand...

I guess that you have been to a lot of these events then


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> MSNBC Freaks Out Because Trump Won't Raise LGBTQ Flags At U.S. Embassies!




President Trump should order the NRA Flag raised at the embassies, to show our nation's respect for the Right to Bear Arms.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Freaks Out Because Trump Won't Raise LGBTQ Flags At U.S. Embassies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump should order the NRA Flag raised at the embassies, to show our nation's respect for the Right to Bear Arms.
Click to expand...

Along with the Russian, N. Korean and Fox News flag, and flags for each of his golf courses, all higher that the US flag because in his world, it's America last


----------



## Papageorgio

Lysistrata said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is afraid of anyone else, it is just that the militant leaders don't want to share the oxygen with those not aligned with leftwing causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's that everyone is making fun of you thin skinned white boy crybabies who throw a little hissy about every ethnic or group advocacy not meant for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> 
> Whiny and delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never went to a straight bar that was raided by the cops.
Click to expand...


Not seeing the point, I know of a bar in town that was raided, turned out that drugs were being distributed out of there.


----------



## basquebromance

LGBTQ millennials have bigger financial struggles than anyone else


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

basquebromance said:


> LGBTQ millennials have bigger financial struggles than anyone else


And this is relevant to the parade issue...… how exactly ?


----------



## basquebromance

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ millennials have bigger financial struggles than anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> And this is relevant to the parade issue...… how exactly ?
Click to expand...

i cover all LGBT issues in my work as a journalist/ oppo researcher


----------



## JimBowie1958

basquebromance said:


> MSNBC Freaks Out Because Trump Won't Raise LGBTQ Flags At U.S. Embassies!


Why do these cretins think the USA should display their stupid rainbow flag?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

basquebromance said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ millennials have bigger financial struggles than anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> And this is relevant to the parade issue...… how exactly ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i cover all LGBT issues in my work as a journalist/ oppo researcher
Click to expand...

And I'm sure that you do so in an objective, unbiased way!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

JimBowie1958 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Freaks Out Because Trump Won't Raise LGBTQ Flags At U.S. Embassies!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do these cretins think the USA should display their stupid rainbow flag?
Click to expand...

Cretins? You do look or sound all that advanced yourself


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> How many gay pride parades have you gone to see, Pervert?  One?  Two?  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a homosexual by any stretch of the word.  So , of course I have never been to a Homosexual Parade and don't intend to go.
> 
> Personally, I have no problem with adults attending this kind of adults-only event.   Different strokes for different folks, and have a one day a year event for those involved in alternative sexuality to go out an flaunt it is fine.
Click to expand...

So, Pervert, how do you know what a Gay Pride Parade is like?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
Click to expand...

What city is that?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in my community has parades like that.  Does yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
Click to expand...

Where have you seen that?


----------



## bodecea

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, my city is straight edge and doesn't have homosexual parades.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
Click to expand...

Sounds like more of a leather thing....which is straight and gay.


----------



## bodecea

WEATHER53 said:


> Why is heterosexual pride so scary?


It isn't...but INCEL is a terrorist group...hope they are not there.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They do it all the freaking time.
> 
> This is Toronto in Canada.   How would you explain this kind of thing to a 5 year old?
> 
> Members Toronto BDSM community Editorial Stock Photo - Stock Image | Shutterstock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, these are BDSM people .Do you know what that is? Do you know that a hell of a lot of Heteros' are into it?
> 
> Secondly, why the FUCK would you bring a 5 years old there. ?
> 
> Here are all of the pictures from that parade/ Most people aren't doing anything bizarre or inappropriate
> 
> toronto gay pride 2018 - Bing images
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of families bring minors to these kinds of events.
> 
> And if any "heteros" are into this kind of thing, they aren't very "hetero"  in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Gaysplainin' again, Pervert?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSNBC Freaks Out Because Trump Won't Raise LGBTQ Flags At U.S. Embassies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump should order the NRA Flag raised at the embassies, to show our nation's respect for the Right to Bear Arms.
Click to expand...

The Blood flag, eh?


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being brought out to see parades when I was a kid.  It was considered  wholesome entertainment back in the with marching bands, groups like the WWI doughboys marching in formation, an old timer in the back seat of a Cadillac convertible waving as the last Spanish American veteran in the area.
> 
> A lot different that groups of leather clad lezbos riding little motorbikes, and shirtless males being led down the street on leashes by their "masters" simulating sex acts.
> 
> Should children really be taught that his kind of thing is normative?   Would you want to bring your children to a Homosexual Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> How many gay pride parades have you gone to see, Pervert?  One?  Two?  More?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a homosexual by any stretch of the word.  So , of course I have never been to a Homosexual Parade and don't intend to go.
> 
> Personally, I have no problem with adults attending this kind of adults-only event.   Different strokes for different folks, and have a one day a year event for those involved in alternative sexuality to go out an flaunt it is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Pervert, how do you know what a Gay Pride Parade is like?
Click to expand...



The pic I showed was from the Toronto Canada Homosexual Parade- a city BTW, that I have never been to


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I think you ought to stop bitching about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like more of a leather thing....which is straight and gay.
Click to expand...


They didn't look that "straight" to me at all.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, if there are a lot of American children who get the idea that this kind of ultra provocative behavior is someone Normative and being Straight is somehow wrong, that can create profound problems across the whole country.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like more of a leather thing....which is straight and gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't look that "straight" to me at all.
Click to expand...

Oh....you have gaydar?      That's interesting.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like more of a leather thing....which is straight and gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't look that "straight" to me at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....you have gaydar?      That's interesting.
Click to expand...



Not really that hard to figure, the rainbow leash that the one homosexual has around his neck is the big clue as to his official orientation


----------



## RealDave

Minorities need to rally for equal rights.

What right don't the straight people have??  

Maybe they want the right to be bigoted toward the rest?


----------



## playtime

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> James Alex Fields, the man who drove into the crowd at Charlottesville wasn't a nazi at all and its unclear if he was "angry".
> 
> In actuality, he was just a young man living in his mum's basement in Ohio who independently came to Charlottesville on his own after the event was highly promoted on CNN.    Not a dues paying nor card carrying member of the National Socialist Party - or any other political outfit for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh.
> 
> *911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family*
> 
> 911 calls, records reveal tumultuous past for accused Charlottesville driver, family
> 
> *Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death*
> Federal hate crime charges filed in Charlottesville rally death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with not getting a permit to play in the streets?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look again....was that reply to you di-rectly or did you get caught up in the fishnet?
> 
> but i am still waiting for some kinda link to your original post, so i can respond to it.... i gotta go soon - so get on that, m'k?
> 
> chop chop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My original post proves how childish liberals are, they are so stupid they play in the streets.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264257
Click to expand...


Homosexuals/ Liberals Livid About Plans For Boston 'Straight Pride Parade


----------



## playtime

Deplorable Yankee said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> bet it won't be as fun or colorful - just a bunch of angry snowflakes that feel threatened............    oh well - if they can pay for the permit & security, i say go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad those anti protestors paid for a permit, that girl playing in the street might be alive today.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talking about the angry nazi  that drove into the counter protesters & killed a woman on purpose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sad pathetic leftwing nazis they always bring that retard up
> 
> that poor son of bitch was turned into a white supremacist over night .
> dont worry some states already handled that problem .
> if any future instances arise better check the map and laws where yer at
> 
> View attachment 264259
> 
> i dont recommend standing in the road in Tennessee ...protester or not
Click to expand...


that's nice.  howeverrrrrrrrr..............  the factual truth is  that dude had a documented history of violence against his own mama AND racism.... so nice try.  

as for the rest of yer pablum,  some hick backwater 'law'  won't stop wrongful death civil suits...  so them thar hillbilly thoughts that you & yours think will 'exonerate'  y'all, may wanna think twice or you can literally lose e-v-e-r-y-th-i-n-g, cletus.


----------



## playtime

DigitalDrifter said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
Click to expand...


reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.


----------



## Polishprince

playtime said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
Click to expand...



I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.

If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.


----------



## skookerasbil

RealDave said:


> Minorities need to rally for equal rights.
> 
> What right don't the straight people have??
> 
> Maybe they want the right to be bigoted toward the rest?



Intolerance is ghey s0n!


----------



## playtime

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
Click to expand...


guess who overwhelmingly bred them thar homogays?   

heteros....


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
Click to expand...

Nope...just the number who have come out...which was the best thing we could do....making our family, our friends, our business associates all see how many we are.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
Click to expand...


It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet


----------



## Moonglow

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....said people about women wearing pants. Said people about interracial dating. You, sir, are an obsolete fossil, twisting yourself into an embarrassing little pretzel to argue an overwrought point that you lost 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an interesting viewpoint here.  So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?   It isn't right now in Flyover Country, maybe it will be soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where and when was the last time gays acted out in that way in a parade.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like more of a leather thing....which is straight and gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't look that "straight" to me at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....you have gaydar?      That's interesting.
Click to expand...

Aka pocket pool..


----------



## Moonglow

Actually the gay population is around  .56%


----------



## Death Angel

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
Click to expand...

Meaning they kept their perversion to themselves


----------



## Death Angel

Moonglow said:


> Actually the gay population is around  .56%


Its low, but not that low


----------



## Death Angel

Boy, Africans are WAY OVER REPRESENTED in faggotry. Hard to believe there are so many black babies being aborted. There cant be that many straight blacks by the looks this parade!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Death Angel said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning they kept their perversion to themselves
Click to expand...

Meaning that the bigotry was even e=worse then it is now.


----------



## Polishprince

Death Angel said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning they kept their perversion to themselves
Click to expand...




Not quite.   It meant that they only told people about their Sexual Preferences on a "need to know" basis.

Society was a lot more polite, in those days, so they didn't tell people who weren't affected.  Unless the other person is a homo that likes to F people in the A, what would be the purpose of telling him that you like it in the butt?  None, except to shock people.

Back then, homos really weren't into shocking normative folks as they are today, and beyond that, homosexuality wasn't as glorified as it is today in the media


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning they kept their perversion to themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning that the bigotry was even e=worse then it is now.
Click to expand...



The bigotry is against Christianity nowadays.  Christians are being put out of business by the government if they don't bend over to the homosexual masters


----------



## EvilCat Breath

playtime said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
Click to expand...

As soon as gays are discovered in Iran they are put to death.  It was a safe statement.


----------



## Synthaholic

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Where is the “livid”?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Synthaholic said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the “livid”?
Click to expand...

The only ones livid are the gays complaining that normalcy still exists.  They have not yet accepted that this is a parody.  It's only purpose is to aggravate gays.


----------



## WEATHER53

RealDave said:


> Minorities need to rally for equal rights.
> 
> What right don't the straight people have??
> 
> Maybe they want the right to be bigoted toward the rest?


Freedom of the press, freedom of speech, freedom to elect a President without witch hunts, .......


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning they kept their perversion to themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.   It meant that they only told people about their Sexual Preferences on a "need to know" basis.
> 
> Society was a lot more polite, in those days, so they didn't tell people who weren't affected.  Unless the other person is a homo that likes to F people in the A, what would be the purpose of telling him that you like it in the butt?  None, except to shock people.
> 
> Back then, homos really weren't into shocking normative folks as they are today, and beyond that, homosexuality wasn't as glorified as it is today in the media
Click to expand...

More of your inane equine excrement. People know who is gay these days NOT because they are going out of their way to tell people

People know who is gay because gays can now live openly and do all of the same things that so called "normative "people do

They post their wedding and family pictures on social media  Just like normative people

They bring their partner to family gatherings and office parties  Just like normative people

They go out to the theater and restaurants with their partner . Just like normative people

They buy houses together and participate in the community Just like normative people 

In other words they are quite "normative" Too fucking bad if you have a problem with any of that and think that they are trying to shock you. You're shocked because your a snowflake.


----------



## WEATHER53

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning they kept their perversion to themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.   It meant that they only told people about their Sexual Preferences on a "need to know" basis.
> 
> Society was a lot more polite, in those days, so they didn't tell people who weren't affected.  Unless the other person is a homo that likes to F people in the A, what would be the purpose of telling him that you like it in the butt?  None, except to shock people.
> 
> Back then, homos really weren't into shocking normative folks as they are today, and beyond that, homosexuality wasn't as glorified as it is today in the media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of your inane equine excrement. People know who is gay these days NOT because they are going out of their way to tell people
> 
> People know who is gay because gays can now live openly and do all of the same things that so called "normative "people do
> 
> They post their wedding and family pictures on social media  Just like normative people
> 
> They bring their partner to family gatherings and office parties  Just like normative people
> 
> They go out to the theater and restaurants with their partner . Just like normative people
> 
> They buy houses together and participate in the community Just like normative people
> 
> In other words they are quite "normative" Too fucking bad if you have a problem with any of that and think that they are trying to shock you. You're shocked because your a snowflake.
Click to expand...

You put normal in quotes as if it’s some form of aberration. That’s largely a part of your problem and the push back you get. Special and not equal is what you put in play.


----------



## mdk

Straight people are being denied their free speech and free press rights! This is why this parade in a couple months is so important.


----------



## mdk

Here is the extensive list of special rights that ghey people have, but you don't:

1.
2.

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Polishprince said:


> So its your contention that Gay "masters" walking their gay "slaves" on a leash with a ball in their mouth on a public street in residential areas is just normative behavior and part of living in America?


Yes, in people's bedrooms, it is. And there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. The only reason you see itin a paradeis because they are pushing back against bigots. Know any?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning they kept their perversion to themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.   It meant that they only told people about their Sexual Preferences on a "need to know" basis.
> 
> Society was a lot more polite, in those days, so they didn't tell people who weren't affected.  Unless the other person is a homo that likes to F people in the A, what would be the purpose of telling him that you like it in the butt?  None, except to shock people.
> 
> Back then, homos really weren't into shocking normative folks as they are today, and beyond that, homosexuality wasn't as glorified as it is today in the media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of your inane equine excrement. People know who is gay these days NOT because they are going out of their way to tell people
> 
> People know who is gay because gays can now live openly and do all of the same things that so called "normative "people do
> 
> They post their wedding and family pictures on social media  Just like normative people
> 
> They bring their partner to family gatherings and office parties  Just like normative people
> 
> They go out to the theater and restaurants with their partner . Just like normative people
> 
> They buy houses together and participate in the community Just like normative people
> 
> In other words they are quite "normative" Too fucking bad if you have a problem with any of that and think that they are trying to shock you. You're shocked because your a snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You put normal in quotes as if it’s some form of aberration. That’s largely a part of your problem and the push back you get. Special and not equal is what you put in play.
Click to expand...

It's in quotation because the person using the word is using to try to claim some exclusive right to the word. Being gay may not be the norm statistically, but they are quite normal in every other way. Being gay is just one small part of who they are as a whole person, but too many people can't see that, They can't even see them as human beings who are mostly just like everyone else. 

And that special ,not equal stuff is just more horseshit. YOU are the one with the problem


----------



## playtime

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
Click to expand...


2 dudes come to mind right quick.

raymond burr & rock hudson.......


----------



## playtime

Tipsycatlover said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as gays are discovered in Iran they are put to death.  It was a safe statement.
Click to expand...


& some very disturbed individuals would love to have that special brand of christian sharia law right here in the good ol' secular USA.................


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the “livid”?
Click to expand...

So the OP is just another lie. Got it.


----------



## Polishprince

playtime said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as gays are discovered in Iran they are put to death.  It was a safe statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & some very disturbed individuals would love to have that special brand of christian sharia law right here in the good ol' secular USA.................
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as "christian sharia law".

The real problem is that libs want regular Americans to ignore science, and actually believe that Bruce Jenner is a broad, and Almighty God put Adam and Steve  into the Garden.  And most of us aren't buying it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> There is no such thing as "christian sharia law".


Yes there is. They just don't call it that. Are you so out of touch that you don't know that there are Christians who want to establish biblical law as the law of the land?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> The real problem is that libs want regular Americans to ignore science, and actually believe that Bruce Jenner is a broad, and Almighty God put Adam and Steve into the Garden. And most of us aren't buying it.


Regular Americans vs. liberals 

You don't know squat about the science of transgenderism. You are the science denier


----------



## playtime

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as gays are discovered in Iran they are put to death.  It was a safe statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & some very disturbed individuals would love to have that special brand of christian sharia law right here in the good ol' secular USA.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as "christian sharia law".
> 
> The real problem is that libs want regular Americans to ignore science, and actually believe that Bruce Jenner is a broad, and Almighty God put Adam and Steve  into the Garden.  And most of us aren't buying it.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

LGBT+ people feel fear daily, at home or at work or just by walking on the street, for being who we are. The one place where we can be free and be safe during the year is Pride, an event to celebrate who we are, to protest the oppression we face, and to remember those we‘ve lost.


----------



## WEATHER53

basquebromance said:


> LGBT+ people feel fear daily, at home or at work or just by walking on the street, for being who we are. The one place where we can be free and be safe during the year is Pride, an event to celebrate who we are, to protest the oppression we face, and to remember those we‘ve lost.


Is what you fear persecution or reality?


----------



## Synthaholic

Polishprince said:


> There is no such thing as "christian sharia law".


Of course there is. We’re seeing it with abortion right now.


----------



## 22lcidw

playtime said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as gays are discovered in Iran they are put to death.  It was a safe statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & some very disturbed individuals would love to have that special brand of christian sharia law right here in the good ol' secular USA.................
Click to expand...

And the current Gay mafia that is on its way to killing the Christians here before they get killed.


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> LGBT+ people feel fear daily, at home or at work or just by walking on the street, for being who we are. The one place where we can be free and be safe during the year is Pride, an event to celebrate who we are, to protest the oppression we face, and to remember those we‘ve lost.




Why?   There is no reason for you ever to share this information with anyone who is hostile to homosexuality.


----------



## initforme

I've been a hetero married man for 55 years. To the same woman btw.  I am still trying to find the threat gay marriage is to me and my marriage  it just doesn't exist.  Not to mention I'm a lifelong Christian...and while I don't live that lifestyle and in some aspects disagree with it i can't come up with a reason for the hatred toward gay people.   Some people simply say they are for freedom.  But.....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an undisputed fact that in the 50s and 60, most were in the closet
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning they kept their perversion to themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.   It meant that they only told people about their Sexual Preferences on a "need to know" basis.
> 
> Society was a lot more polite, in those days, so they didn't tell people who weren't affected.  Unless the other person is a homo that likes to F people in the A, what would be the purpose of telling him that you like it in the butt?  None, except to shock people.
> 
> Back then, homos really weren't into shocking normative folks as they are today, and beyond that, homosexuality wasn't as glorified as it is today in the media
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More of your inane equine excrement. People know who is gay these days NOT because they are going out of their way to tell people
> 
> People know who is gay because gays can now live openly and do all of the same things that so called "normative "people do
> 
> They post their wedding and family pictures on social media  Just like normative people
> 
> They bring their partner to family gatherings and office parties  Just like normative people
> 
> They go out to the theater and restaurants with their partner . Just like normative people
> 
> They buy houses together and participate in the community Just like normative people
> 
> In other words they are quite "normative" Too fucking bad if you have a problem with any of that and think that they are trying to shock you. You're shocked because your a snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You put normal in quotes as if it’s some form of aberration. That’s largely a part of your problem and the push back you get. Special and not equal is what you put in play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in quotation because the person using the word is using to try to claim some exclusive right to the word. Being gay may not be the norm statistically, but they are quite normal in every other way. Being gay is just one small part of who they are as a whole person, but too many people can't see that, They can't even see them as human beings who are mostly just like everyone else.
> 
> And that special ,not equal stuff is just more horseshit. YOU are the one with the problem
Click to expand...

What's so damned funny Weather? Instead of dealing with the issue you give me a funny? Explain that bullshit about special rights . Explain why the bigots are so obsessed with who others have sex with and how they have sex but can never even acknowledge that there is so much more to the person?


----------



## initforme

What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.


----------



## playtime

initforme said:


> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.



those that call for a 'smaller, less intrusive government' only applies to what they decide is acceptable.


----------



## Polishprince

initforme said:


> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.




As long as they do it behind closed doors and keep it there, who really gives a shit?

That's the way I look at it.

I was talking to a police officer in Youngstown, the homosexual community has a parade there every year.

The cop I know is assigned to patrol during the event, keep an eye on it, make sure the she-males stay in line.

As long as the gender benders take it into one of portapotties , no one really cares what they are doing.  The children aren't seeing it, and no responsible parents really would take their kids to such an event.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

22lcidw said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as gays are discovered in Iran they are put to death.  It was a safe statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & some very disturbed individuals would love to have that special brand of christian sharia law right here in the good ol' secular USA.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the current Gay mafia that is on its way to killing the Christians here before they get killed.
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you talking about!! One of the most dishonest and galling narratives that you people use is to portray it as Christians vs. Gays with the Christians being the victims .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

initforme said:


> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.


Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves


----------



## basquebromance

brothers and sisters: gay pride should be every fucking day. 24 hours a day, 365 days a year!


----------



## WEATHER53

Let the consenting adults do in private what they wish but they flaunt it which is not in private
We accept homosexuality, we just don’t celebrate it nor wish to be made to.


----------



## skookerasbil

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
Click to expand...



Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: gay pride should be every fucking day. 24 hours a day, 365 days a year!




That is exactly the goal of the Homosexual Movement. 

To openly flaunt homosexuality.

A lot of folks think its just about freaking out we "straight arrows", but in actuality, the leaders of the gay rights movement have published a manifesto telling us their exact aims and its a lot darker than that.

To quote the gay leaders "Tremble hetero swine, when we appear before you without our masks"



https://www.massresistance.org/docs/gen/09b/Redeeming_rainbow/chapters/Chapter-13.pdf


----------



## Polishprince

WEATHER53 said:


> Let the consenting adults do in private what they wish but they flaunt it which is not in private
> We accept homosexuality, we just don’t celebrate it nor wish to be made to.




Exactly.

If a couple or more homos want to rent a hotel room, or lock themselves in a portapotty, I really could care less what they are up to.

The problem is when they publicize it and encourage it to children and other non-consenting individuals.


----------



## skookerasbil

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> brothers and sisters: gay pride should be every fucking day. 24 hours a day, 365 days a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly the goal of the Homosexual Movement.
> 
> To openly flaunt homosexuality.
> 
> A lot of folks think its just about freaking out we "straight arrows", but in actuality, the leaders of the gay rights movement have published a manifesto telling us their exact aims and its a lot darker than that.
> 
> To quote the gay leaders "Tremble hetero swine, when we appear before you without our masks"
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massresistance.org/docs/gen/09b/Redeeming_rainbow/chapters/Chapter-13.pdf
Click to expand...



Which is exactly why the entire country considers them fringe members of society. Lefty groups.....actually they battle amongst each other for the glut of attention which is why the most radical dominate the landscape. Watch the dynamic.....one day its the global warming nutters, the next, its the gun grabbers...….then the uber-feminists...…..then the gay/lesbian k00ks. Somehow, for the radical progressives, some fucked learning happened along the way.....this insatiable  need to be anti-society/anti-culture. After many decades, all of these groups are fringe.


----------



## WEATHER53

Polishprince said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let the consenting adults do in private what they wish but they flaunt it which is not in private
> We accept homosexuality, we just don’t celebrate it nor wish to be made to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> If a couple or more homos want to rent a hotel room, or lock themselves in a portapotty, I really could care less what they are up to.
> 
> The problem is when they publicize it and encourage it to children and other non-consenting individuals.
Click to expand...

It’s not only being encouraged to children but some public schools are telling children it’s the same thing as mommy and daddy love and if your parents tell you different then you have bad parents (who can get called into school to ge straightened out)


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> brothers and sisters: gay pride should be every fucking day. 24 hours a day, 365 days a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly the goal of the Homosexual Movement.
> 
> To openly flaunt homosexuality.
> 
> A lot of folks think its just about freaking out we "straight arrows", but in actuality, the leaders of the gay rights movement have published a manifesto telling us their exact aims and its a lot darker than that.
> 
> To quote the gay leaders "Tremble hetero swine, when we appear before you without our masks"
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massresistance.org/docs/gen/09b/Redeeming_rainbow/chapters/Chapter-13.pdf
Click to expand...


I wonder why the lying twats at Mass Resistance left out the opening sentence where Swift’s states this piece is satire? I’ve corrected you on this error before and yet you keep peddling this lie. You’re a dishonest asshole.


----------



## jillian

Jitss617 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of?
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care. Immoral trumpkins really shouldn’t concern themselves with decent people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Decent? Have you seen the domestic violence reports in gay relationships? The divorce rate? lol I’m glad to be straight and Christian
Click to expand...

Domestic violence crosses all socioeconomic and racial lines

Like I said immoral trumpkin.


----------



## jillian

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
Click to expand...

And at Mardi Gras they’re peeing and puking in the street


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What's so damned funny Weather? Instead of dealing with the issue you give me a funny? Explain that bullshit about special rights . Explain why the bigots are so obsessed with who others have sex with and how they have sex but can never even acknowledge that there is so much more to the person?


Knee-slapping stuff, coming from the virtue beacon dweeb who can't stop posting threads about homos.


----------



## Oddball

jillian said:


> And at Mardi Gras they’re peeing and puking in the street


In San Franfreako, this is known as "Wednesday".


----------



## basquebromance

Milo has been named Grand Marshall of the Straight Pride Parade. i  support him 100%


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Oddball

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 264609


You win the interwebz today!


----------



## Jitss617

jillian said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly believe that this present culture believes that heterosexuality is something to be ashamed of.  Just look at the fury at the mere thought of heterosexual pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care. Immoral trumpkins really shouldn’t concern themselves with decent people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Decent? Have you seen the domestic violence reports in gay relationships? The divorce rate? lol I’m glad to be straight and Christian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Domestic violence crosses all socioeconomic and racial lines
> 
> Like I said immoral trumpkin.
Click to expand...

Not as high as homo relationships


----------



## bodecea

22lcidw said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as gays are discovered in Iran they are put to death.  It was a safe statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> & some very disturbed individuals would love to have that special brand of christian sharia law right here in the good ol' secular USA.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the current Gay mafia that is on its way to killing the Christians here before they get killed.
Click to expand...

Oh really?  How so?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Oddball

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 264612


"Transgender child" is like "vegetarian cat"....We all know who is making the decisions in that fucked up relationship.


----------



## Jitss617

jillian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do...but you need to have some pride.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like gay parades? What do you wear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades..Long Beach, LA, Palm Springs, San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester and New York....since they take place in June, I'm usually in shorts and a polo shirt.   Except for a few gay bar floats, they are usually ok but not flamboyant....social groups, politicians, church groups, sports groups, military, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice do you take a good look as those guys walk by in chaps? What’s your fav costume?? Almost nude or more colors lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The chaps guys (and gals) are usually the leather contingent....straight and gay.  I don't wear a costume, but the drag queens usually look fabulous....as for almost nude....I've seen more of that at Mardi Gras....and at the beach any summer.
> 
> I must admit, you sound like someone who's never been to a Pride parade..gay or straight.  Not much to be proud of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at Mardi Gras they’re peeing and puking in the street
Click to expand...

Umm ok


----------



## Polishprince

mdk said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> brothers and sisters: gay pride should be every fucking day. 24 hours a day, 365 days a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly the goal of the Homosexual Movement.
> 
> To openly flaunt homosexuality.
> 
> A lot of folks think its just about freaking out we "straight arrows", but in actuality, the leaders of the gay rights movement have published a manifesto telling us their exact aims and its a lot darker than that.
> 
> To quote the gay leaders "Tremble hetero swine, when we appear before you without our masks"
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massresistance.org/docs/gen/09b/Redeeming_rainbow/chapters/Chapter-13.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why the lying twats at Mass Resistance left out the opening sentence where Swift’s states this piece is satire? I’ve corrected you on this error before and yet you keep peddling this lie. You’re a dishonest asshole.
Click to expand...



I disagree with your assertion that the manifesto is satire at all.  In fact, a lot of the goals which Mr. Swift lists in the manifesto, like homosexuals in the army, Congress, highway rest stops, have already been realized.


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> brothers and sisters: gay pride should be every fucking day. 24 hours a day, 365 days a year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly the goal of the Homosexual Movement.
> 
> To openly flaunt homosexuality.
> 
> A lot of folks think its just about freaking out we "straight arrows", but in actuality, the leaders of the gay rights movement have published a manifesto telling us their exact aims and its a lot darker than that.
> 
> To quote the gay leaders "Tremble hetero swine, when we appear before you without our masks"
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massresistance.org/docs/gen/09b/Redeeming_rainbow/chapters/Chapter-13.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder why the lying twats at Mass Resistance left out the opening sentence where Swift’s states this piece is satire? I’ve corrected you on this error before and yet you keep peddling this lie. You’re a dishonest asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your assertion that the manifesto is satire at all.  In fact, a lot of the goals which Mr. Swift lists in the manifesto, like homosexuals in the army, Congress, highway rest stops, have already been realized.
Click to expand...


It isn’t my assertion. The author of piece clearly states that it’s a satire. You’ve decided to leave that part out b/c it doesn’t fit your narrative and that makes you lying asshole.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

skookerasbil said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
Click to expand...

Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so damned funny Weather? Instead of dealing with the issue you give me a funny? Explain that bullshit about special rights . Explain why the bigots are so obsessed with who others have sex with and how they have sex but can never even acknowledge that there is so much more to the person?
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-slapping stuff, coming from the virtue beacon dweeb who can't stop posting threads about homos.
Click to expand...

You seem to haunt the gay threads quit a lot yourself, Whats up with that ,dude?The difference between you and I is that all you seem to be able to do is to post snide, inane comments that any immature ,emotionally disturbed , intellectually challenged,, school yard bully can come up with. You seem to lack the intellectual capacity and emotional maturity to actually respond to the issues that I raise or to participate in anything resembling a meaningful exchange of ideas


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so damned funny Weather? Instead of dealing with the issue you give me a funny? Explain that bullshit about special rights . Explain why the bigots are so obsessed with who others have sex with and how they have sex but can never even acknowledge that there is so much more to the person?
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-slapping stuff, coming from the virtue beacon dweeb who can't stop posting threads about homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to haunt the gay threads quit a lot yourself, Whats up with that ,dude?The difference between you and I is that all you seem to be able to do is to post snide, inane comments that any immature ,emotionally disturbed , intellectually challenged,, school yard bully can come up with. You seem to lack the intellectual capacity and emotional maturity to actually respond to the issues that I raise or to participate in anything resembling a meaningful exchange of ideas
Click to expand...

When the "issue" is common self-righteous virtue signalling, which is all we get out of you, I give it all the intellectual capacity it deserves.....As in none.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  The entire straight pride creation is to mock and belittle gay pride because they deserve it.


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
Click to expand...


Absolutely wrong on that.

When I was growing up and I was born in 1956,  Normalcy and normative behavior was very accepted, but that's not the case today. Children are being pressed into "coming out" as gay, or bisexual or non-binary, or tranny, particularly honky children.   A black kid is still black even if does the unpopular thing and chooses heterosexuality.

Its a different world out there,   This coming Tuesday, John Wayne will be deceased for 40 years, I really don't know who is supposed to be a role model for normative kids nowadays.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wrong on that.
> 
> When I was growing up and I was born in 1956,  Normalcy and normative behavior was very accepted, but that's not the case today. Children are being pressed into "coming out" as gay, or bisexual or non-binary, or tranny, particularly honky children.   A black kid is still black even if does the unpopular thing and chooses heterosexuality.
> 
> Its a different world out there,   This coming Tuesday, John Wayne will be deceased for 40 years, I really don't know who is supposed to be a role model for normative kids nowadays.
Click to expand...

The only forcing going on is to force gays to stay in the closet.   It's not working anymore....and that has you clutching your pearls and retiring to your fainting couch.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wrong on that.
> 
> When I was growing up and I was born in 1956,  Normalcy and normative behavior was very accepted, but that's not the case today. Children are being pressed into "coming out" as gay, or bisexual or non-binary, or tranny, particularly honky children.   A black kid is still black even if does the unpopular thing and chooses heterosexuality.
> 
> Its a different world out there,   This coming Tuesday, John Wayne will be deceased for 40 years, I really don't know who is supposed to be a role model for normative kids nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only forcing going on is to force gays to stay in the closet.   It's not working anymore....and that has you clutching your pearls and retiring to your fainting couch.
Click to expand...



I'm not going to go onto a fainting couch.  I have no problem with homos at all.  But if your a she-male with a leash on your bum buddy, I'm not going to pretend you are normative, and I'm not going to encourage young people to follow your lead either.


----------



## playtime

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wrong on that.
> 
> When I was growing up and I was born in 1956,  Normalcy and normative behavior was very accepted, but that's not the case today. Children are being pressed into "coming out" as gay, or bisexual or non-binary, or tranny, particularly honky children.   A black kid is still black even if does the unpopular thing and chooses heterosexuality.
> 
> Its a different world out there,   This coming Tuesday, John Wayne will be deceased for 40 years, I really don't know who is supposed to be a role model for normative kids nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only forcing going on is to force gays to stay in the closet.   It's not working anymore....and that has you clutching your pearls and retiring to your fainting couch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to go onto a fainting couch.  I have no problem with homos at all.  But if your a she-male with a leash on your bum buddy, I'm not going to pretend you are normative, and I'm not going to encourage young people to follow your lead either.
Click to expand...


i have more of a problem seeing some dipshit  'hetero' parent walking around with their child on a leash, on *any* given day.... as if that were 'normal'; than i do with a specific event where it's expected & meant to bring attention.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

playtime said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wrong on that.
> 
> When I was growing up and I was born in 1956,  Normalcy and normative behavior was very accepted, but that's not the case today. Children are being pressed into "coming out" as gay, or bisexual or non-binary, or tranny, particularly honky children.   A black kid is still black even if does the unpopular thing and chooses heterosexuality.
> 
> Its a different world out there,   This coming Tuesday, John Wayne will be deceased for 40 years, I really don't know who is supposed to be a role model for normative kids nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only forcing going on is to force gays to stay in the closet.   It's not working anymore....and that has you clutching your pearls and retiring to your fainting couch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to go onto a fainting couch.  I have no problem with homos at all.  But if your a she-male with a leash on your bum buddy, I'm not going to pretend you are normative, and I'm not going to encourage young people to follow your lead either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have more of a problem seeing some dipshit  'hetero' parent walking around with their child on a leash, on *any* given day.... as if that were 'normal'; than i do with a specific event where it's expected & meant to bring attention.
Click to expand...

Most children who have to be put on a leash are autistic. It's just a safety precaution for their own protection.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so damned funny Weather? Instead of dealing with the issue you give me a funny? Explain that bullshit about special rights . Explain why the bigots are so obsessed with who others have sex with and how they have sex but can never even acknowledge that there is so much more to the person?
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-slapping stuff, coming from the virtue beacon dweeb who can't stop posting threads about homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to haunt the gay threads quit a lot yourself, Whats up with that ,dude?The difference between you and I is that all you seem to be able to do is to post snide, inane comments that any immature ,emotionally disturbed , intellectually challenged,, school yard bully can come up with. You seem to lack the intellectual capacity and emotional maturity to actually respond to the issues that I raise or to participate in anything resembling a meaningful exchange of ideas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the "issue" is common self-righteous virtue signalling, which is all we get out of you, I give it all the intellectual capacity it deserves.....As in none.
Click to expand...

Give the "virtue signaling "horseshit a rest! You're just proving that my assessment of your level of mental functioning is 100% correct. You are unable to deal with the topic like a functioning adult-because you are not a functioning adult.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely wrong on that.
> 
> When I was growing up and I was born in 1956,  Normalcy and normative behavior was very accepted, but that's not the case today. Children are being pressed into "coming out" as gay, or bisexual or non-binary, or tranny, particularly honky children.   A black kid is still black even if does the unpopular thing and chooses heterosexuality.
> 
> Its a different world out there,   This coming Tuesday, John Wayne will be deceased for 40 years, I really don't know who is supposed to be a role model for normative kids nowadays.
Click to expand...

You don't seem to have the mental capacity to understand that there is a big difference between pressured or encouraged to 'come out" as opposed to being given support and permission to  explore and discover themselves on their own terms when they question their sexuality or experience gender dysphoria. You are paranoid and delusional and have a distorted view of reality.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> I have no problem with homos at all


Horseshit!  You want them to shut up and get back in the closet. You have said as much.


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so damned funny Weather? Instead of dealing with the issue you give me a funny? Explain that bullshit about special rights . Explain why the bigots are so obsessed with who others have sex with and how they have sex but can never even acknowledge that there is so much more to the person?
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-slapping stuff, coming from the virtue beacon dweeb who can't stop posting threads about homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to haunt the gay threads quit a lot yourself, Whats up with that ,dude?The difference between you and I is that all you seem to be able to do is to post snide, inane comments that any immature ,emotionally disturbed , intellectually challenged,, school yard bully can come up with. You seem to lack the intellectual capacity and emotional maturity to actually respond to the issues that I raise or to participate in anything resembling a meaningful exchange of ideas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the "issue" is common self-righteous virtue signalling, which is all we get out of you, I give it all the intellectual capacity it deserves.....As in none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give the "virtue signaling "horseshit a rest! You're just proving that my assessment of your level of mental functioning is 100% correct. You are unable to deal with the topic like a functioning adult-because you are not a functioning adult.
Click to expand...

Musta hit it pretty close to the mark to get him all riled up like that, huh kid? 

BTW, that still can't paper over the fact that nearly every thread you post and participate in has to do with homos....A curious obsession for someone who claims to be straight.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so damned funny Weather? Instead of dealing with the issue you give me a funny? Explain that bullshit about special rights . Explain why the bigots are so obsessed with who others have sex with and how they have sex but can never even acknowledge that there is so much more to the person?
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-slapping stuff, coming from the virtue beacon dweeb who can't stop posting threads about homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to haunt the gay threads quit a lot yourself, Whats up with that ,dude?The difference between you and I is that all you seem to be able to do is to post snide, inane comments that any immature ,emotionally disturbed , intellectually challenged,, school yard bully can come up with. You seem to lack the intellectual capacity and emotional maturity to actually respond to the issues that I raise or to participate in anything resembling a meaningful exchange of ideas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the "issue" is common self-righteous virtue signalling, which is all we get out of you, I give it all the intellectual capacity it deserves.....As in none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give the "virtue signaling "horseshit a rest! You're just proving that my assessment of your level of mental functioning is 100% correct. You are unable to deal with the topic like a functioning adult-because you are not a functioning adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Musta hit it pretty close to the mark to get him all riled up like that, huh kid?
> 
> BTW, that still can't paper over the fact that nearly every thread you post and participate in has to do with homos....A curious obsession for someone who claims to be straight.
Click to expand...

It only appears that way to you because YOUR only on the gay threads. Take a look at my profile page idiot. And , tell me again what I should give a rats ass what you think I am.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Are these guys your buds MEGA boy?

Christian militia brutally mocked after its video intended to scare ‘enemies of Christ’ massively backfires



> The group’s manifesto calls for the abolition of “homosexuality, pedophilia, transgenderism, and any other unnatural sexual orientatons/acts” and also supports “a return to a patriarchal society, where the home and nation is upheld by traditional sex roles.”



Maybe this guy too
Illinois man goes berserk over house painted in rainbow colors: ‘I’m going to slit your throat!’


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Are these guys your buds MEGA boy?
> 
> Christian militia brutally mocked after its video intended to scare ‘enemies of Christ’ massively backfires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The group’s manifesto calls for the abolition of “homosexuality, pedophilia, transgenderism, and any other unnatural sexual orientatons/acts” and also supports “a return to a patriarchal society, where the home and nation is upheld by traditional sex roles.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe this guy too
> Illinois man goes berserk over house painted in rainbow colors: ‘I’m going to slit your throat!’
Click to expand...


The "Legion of St. Ambrose" was supposedly just founded this year,  its membership is probably less than a dozen- with many of those being law enforcement folks working undercover to keep an eye on the extremists.

Why are such tiny groups, much smaller than the Youngstown Men's Garden Club, considered to be so important by progressives?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> The name has officially been changed to the "Self Loathing Closet Faggot Parade"...



Breaking news:  Your opinion doesn't actually interest anyone.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Manonthestreet said:


> Now its time to force them to participate by ordering Flyers, banners advertising and whatever else they can think of from gay business'.....



Now, see, THAT would be a very interesting use of such an otherwise pointless event.  A social experiment, if you will.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious the way gays are terrified of someone who is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is afraid of anyone else, it is just that the militant leaders don't want to share the oxygen with those not aligned with leftwing causes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it's that everyone is making fun of you thin skinned white boy crybabies who throw a little hissy about every ethnic or group advocacy not meant for you.
Click to expand...


If "everyone" is defined as FartFun, all the voices in his head, and the six leftist people he desperately wants the approval of.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lysistrata said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about "normative" (funny word. Is this another rush limbaugh? Is this like "virtue signalling?). What about the pig (work colleague, married) who tried to take off the scarf that I had tucked into my tunic (with matching just-above-the-knee skirt, with only three buttons down from my neck,)while berating me for not showing some cleavage that he apparently wanted to see? His name was norman and he apparently thought that I was there to service him. Am I the only woman in the U.S. who was sexually harassed for being "overdressed"? It's amazing what some heterosexual monkeys will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual Harassment isn't "recruiting".     Bill Clinton wasn't looking to recruit Paula Corbin Jones when he harassed her, because they were both normative.   Ditto with the Lieutenant Gov of Virginia.   No recruitment.  Forcible rape isn't recruitment either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the word "recruit" mean? If an adult comes on to a teenager, is this "recruitment"? We have to settle on some definitions before we can even have this argument. Was the 30-something who crawled into my bed when I was 16 there to "recruit" me?  The Duck Dynesty guy encouraging the pursuit by adults of teenagers? More definitions, please. Was roy moore there in that shopping mall to "recruit"? Exactly what are the age limits beyond which it is not "recruitment"? Give us some ages, please. I've heard from 13 (um, Loretta Lynn, who was "married" and having babies before she even understood where babies came from),
> til 20. What exactly is the age line under which it is "recruitment"?
> 
> We cannot even discuss what "recruitment" is until we get the ages down and definite.
> 
> My solution? Every adult keeps his/her hands off of teenagers and no grooming allowed. Send the young off on their lives, college, and travels, and let them come back as full-grown adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Recruiting is when someone is of one Orientation and someone comes up to them and tries to sell them on the idea of switching orientation.     If a gal is normative and a normative guy comes on to her, there is no recruitment regardless of how aggressive or inappropriate he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how does that pervert male know she's straight?   Especially if she's young?  Sounds like you are excusing predatory hetero males, Pervert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Predatory heterosexual males excuse themselves all of the time. You might by a a gay male, I might be a heterosexual female, but we both know this. I know who wanted to climb into my teenage bed and who wanted to strip off my clothes. They were heterosexual males.
Click to expand...


Is that supposed to be some brilliant revelation on your part, that A) men tend to be more sexually aggressive than women, and B) gay men don't usually hit on females?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you’re confusing abject mockery with being livid, but whatever. I hope it’s a roaring success and I can’t wait to see the floats.
> 
> I picture a bikini-clad Tomi Lahren straddling an oversized box of Erectile Dysfunction medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
Click to expand...


I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.

Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.


----------



## Cecilie1200

mdk said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get list of what ya'll are making for the event? Our straight friends deserve an array of dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I just spent the last five hours making tamales for a family reunion tomorrow. My honky back is on fire. lol
Click to expand...


Now you know the REAL reason for big families:  to put together a tamale assembly line.


----------



## mdk

Cecilie1200 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get list of what ya'll are making for the event? Our straight friends deserve an array of dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I just spent the last five hours making tamales for a family reunion tomorrow. My honky back is on fire. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know the REAL reason for big families:  to put together a tamale assembly line.
Click to expand...


As a Catholic, I am not a stranger to large families. lol


----------



## Flopper

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


The article in your link is about 4 Boston Bruin Fans arrested for a beating.  I don't see anything in story about a gay pride parade, gays, homosexuals.
*4 Boston Bruins Fans Arrested In Vicious Beating At MBTA Station*


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
Click to expand...


Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears.  How horrible it must be to run the world to your benefit and get no appreciation for it.

Trump, who has publically admitted to sexually assaulting women, and who has surrounded himself with women who have a record of using and abusing women, very badly, has endorsed and implemented numerous policies which are actively harmful to women, including de-funding Planned Parenthood, allowing employers to purchase health insurance plans for staff which doesn't cover women's reproductive health or needs, and creating a health insurance bill written entirely by men, which listed prenancy, childbirth and rape as "pre-existing conditions" in underwriting health care for women.

That's in addition to all of the attempts to overturn _Roe v Wade_ which are currently ongoing.  So if men's "feelings" are being hurt, tell the little snowflakes to build a bridge and get over it, because the women have only just begun to fight.  

2018 awoke female voters in the USA to the utter dearth of interest Republicans have in pandering to their vote with programs which DON'T HARM WOMEN, instead of pandering to their religious right-wing base with programs which are actively cause harming and death to women and children across the country.

8 million more women are registered to vote than men and as 2018 showed them, when the women vote FOR their interests, Republicans lose each and every time.  The new women's PAC's are promoting the idea that women voters are the true SUPER-MAJORITY, and it's time they seized the agenda and got some family and women friendly programs addressed.  Child care, education, health care, and the environment, are not just women's issues.


----------



## Cecilie1200

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows faggots love attention. It’s why they’re against people promoting normalcy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I see it a bit different.  But Homosexuals insist on being allowed to celebrate Sodomy in the St. Patrick's Day parade and other events as well that are supposed to be for the normative community.   If an annual Homosexual Parade was the one and only time the nation's pansies had to sashay down Main Street, that would be one thing.   But in actuality, they want to take over the whole public space all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals are trying to make the point that they are PART of the "normative" community, whatever that is.  The Irish in one town at one parade didn't want them rubbing elbows or what?  I don't know.  This is another one of those arguments where it sounds like ONE incident suddenly goes global.  Every single homosexual is painted with the same broad brush and ... there you are.  The idiocy of a Straight Pride Parade when being "Straight" is celebrated every fucking day in the country and around the world.  That's the point.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the way to "make the point that they're part of the community" is definitely to display your differentness in the most blatant and offensive way you can.  That ALWAYS works.

Being straight is "celebrated"?  Based on what standard?  I don't recall anyone giving me a parade or a party with a cake for being straight; I don't recall ASKING anyone to.  Only someone whose head is miles away from understanding normalcy could think that being straight is "celebrated" or that celebration is even appropriate for sexual orientation.


----------



## bodecea

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so damned funny Weather? Instead of dealing with the issue you give me a funny? Explain that bullshit about special rights . Explain why the bigots are so obsessed with who others have sex with and how they have sex but can never even acknowledge that there is so much more to the person?
> 
> 
> 
> Knee-slapping stuff, coming from the virtue beacon dweeb who can't stop posting threads about homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to haunt the gay threads quit a lot yourself, Whats up with that ,dude?The difference between you and I is that all you seem to be able to do is to post snide, inane comments that any immature ,emotionally disturbed , intellectually challenged,, school yard bully can come up with. You seem to lack the intellectual capacity and emotional maturity to actually respond to the issues that I raise or to participate in anything resembling a meaningful exchange of ideas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the "issue" is common self-righteous virtue signalling, which is all we get out of you, I give it all the intellectual capacity it deserves.....As in none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give the "virtue signaling "horseshit a rest! You're just proving that my assessment of your level of mental functioning is 100% correct. You are unable to deal with the topic like a functioning adult-because you are not a functioning adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Musta hit it pretty close to the mark to get him all riled up like that, huh kid?
> 
> BTW, that still can't paper over the fact that nearly every thread you post and participate in has to do with homos....A curious obsession for someone who claims to be straight.
Click to expand...

Ditto.....


----------



## Cecilie1200

OldLady said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See....another one here. Intolerant as fuck.....to a progressive, " tolerance" is embracing ALL of their shit only. Lol.....fuck them. This straight pride parade idea....damn near soiled my shorts from laughing so hard when I saw it.. Because you knew progressive heads would be exploding in angst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, no angst involved.  Just laughter at what goddamned fools some people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .....but your post reeks with anger honey! All of your posts.....that chip on your shoulder = ghey
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for telling me how I feel.  The use of power words is not ALWAYS a reflection of anger.  Sometimes just strong persuasiveness.
Click to expand...


Actually, he was telling you how you SOUND.  "Power words"?  Is that what you think you were using?  Sounded like whining talking points to ME.


----------



## Cecilie1200

OldLady said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have to divide straight white men into groups now. On one hand, there are bright, beautiful, loving people in that group. You should have seen the amount of white guys who turned out with their partners and children for the Women's March on Washington, pushing strollers and walking hand in hand with their heterosexual partners. One guy with a long white beard colored it pink!
> 
> These INCELS are a jealous subgroup, trying to play sex-based, sexual-orientation based, racially based identity politics--the "hello, I'm a straight white guy" group. The rest of us have a right to laugh.
> 
> I think that, if my wonderful father was still here, he would be laughing his ass off. He once told me, after my mother died, that she had the greatest legs in the universe, Betty Grable bathing beauty, which she was. He stood behind me 1,000%. He always told me that I could do anything I wanted to. Not a wealthy man, but he put his bucks behind it. He was such a good example of what it means to be a white, straight man. He had no hatred or offense against anyone who was not of his color or who was gay. He knew a gay man, and when he went off to war, this man took him and my mother out to a great nightclub in NYC, as a going-away present.
> 
> 
> 
> uh boy theyre so brainwashed
> so fucking what
> i worked in the textile industry for almost 30 years
> Ive worked with some of the most famous gay guys in the world from NYC to PAris.  you should hear some of them in private
> Ive vacationed on fire island to .....rented houses for the whole summer in one of the straight towns. hung out in the LEsbian town and was at more than one miss fire island contest
> why do youi think i call one of the twinkle toes posters here Miss fire island ....Derp
> I may of  had few gay friends and associates  over the years
> 
> Pffft hamptons is over rated
> 
> its just sad
> 
> Its sad when the mayor of Boston has to explain to a bunch of raging morons on social media  why it is OK to grant a permit for a parade that espouses nothing but normal behavior…..
> 
> YOU DONT uphold your own values
> 
> 
> 
> Boston’s values are clear: respect, diversity, and acceptance of all…Whatever outside groups may try do, our values won’t change. I invite each and every person to stand with us, and show that love will always prevail.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh but they had to throw this in to appease the racist leftwing nazis
> 
> *Walsh will be walking in Boston’s Open Air Sex Festival on Saturday and invited others to celebrate Pride week and join “in the fight for progress and equality for all.”*
> 
> What does blowing someone in the street? or drinking urine like they do in san fran? what does it have to do with the "fight for Progress "?
> 
> Youre no longer on the original purpose of gay pride marches ....Now these are nothing more than open air freak shows
> 
> spin that one
> 
> 
> straight pride is not happening till august
> NOt even during gay month
> WHY is this a big deal ?
> ITs clown world baby
> 
> The name of the org who is throwing it *Super Happy Fun America*.
> Whoever came up with it is a genius right wing troll cause it worked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spot on balls accurate.
> 
> When you see these people riding unicycles down main street with painted boobs and weird shit hanging from decrepit nipples, guess what? Society thinks you got a bit of a mental issue. You may not like it but that's the sentiment of many! Sorry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live that you saw such a sight?
Click to expand...


Pretty sure he saw it on the news.


----------



## Cecilie1200

mdk said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get list of what ya'll are making for the event? Our straight friends deserve an array of dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I just spent the last five hours making tamales for a family reunion tomorrow. My honky back is on fire. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know the REAL reason for big families:  to put together a tamale assembly line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a Catholic, I am not a stranger to large families. lol
Click to expand...


I always wondered how little old Mexican grandmas managed to turn out huge numbers of tamales at Christmas . . . until I watched my nephew's wife's grandma one year, ordering a kitchen full of grandkids and great-grandkids around with a precision and ruthlessness Patton would have envied.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears.  How horrible it must be to run the world to your benefit and get no appreciation for it.
> 
> Trump, who has publically admitted to sexually assaulting women, and who has surrounded himself with women who have a record of using and abusing women, very badly, has endorsed and implemented numerous policies which are actively harmful to women, including de-funding Planned Parenthood, allowing employers to purchase health insurance plans for staff which doesn't cover women's reproductive health or needs, and creating a health insurance bill written entirely by men, which listed prenancy, childbirth and rape as "pre-existing conditions" in underwriting health care for women.
> 
> That's in addition to all of the attempts to overturn _Roe v Wade_ which are currently ongoing.  So if men's "feelings" are being hurt, tell the little snowflakes to build a bridge and get over it, because the women have only just begun to fight.
> 
> 2018 awoke female voters in the USA to the utter dearth of interest Republicans have in pandering to their vote with programs which DON'T HARM WOMEN, instead of pandering to their religious right-wing base with programs which are actively cause harming and death to women and children across the country.
> 
> 8 million more women are registered to vote than men and as 2018 showed them, when the women vote FOR their interests, Republicans lose each and every time.  The new women's PAC's are promoting the idea that women voters are the true SUPER-MAJORITY, and it's time they seized the agenda and got some family and women friendly programs addressed.  Child care, education, health care, and the environment, are not just women's issues.
Click to expand...


"Fuck men.  Tolerance and courtesy are only for the people my masters have told me to care about!"

Way to be the best advertisement against your own positions.


----------



## bodecea

Cecilie1200 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get list of what ya'll are making for the event? Our straight friends deserve an array of dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I just spent the last five hours making tamales for a family reunion tomorrow. My honky back is on fire. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you know the REAL reason for big families:  to put together a tamale assembly line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a Catholic, I am not a stranger to large families. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always wondered how little old Mexican grandmas managed to turn out huge numbers of tamales at Christmas . . . until I watched my nephew's wife's grandma one year, ordering a kitchen full of grandkids and great-grandkids around with a precision and ruthlessness Patton would have envied.
Click to expand...

I've seen that in action...amazing.  IMO, Ford's assembly line has nothing on them.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you love attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I see it a bit different.  But Homosexuals insist on being allowed to celebrate Sodomy in the St. Patrick's Day parade and other events as well that are supposed to be for the normative community.   If an annual Homosexual Parade was the one and only time the nation's pansies had to sashay down Main Street, that would be one thing.   But in actuality, they want to take over the whole public space all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals are trying to make the point that they are PART of the "normative" community, whatever that is.  The Irish in one town at one parade didn't want them rubbing elbows or what?  I don't know.  This is another one of those arguments where it sounds like ONE incident suddenly goes global.  Every single homosexual is painted with the same broad brush and ... there you are.  The idiocy of a Straight Pride Parade when being "Straight" is celebrated every fucking day in the country and around the world.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the way to "make the point that they're part of the community" is definitely to display your differentness in the most blatant and offensive way you can.  That ALWAYS works.
> 
> Being straight is "celebrated"?  Based on what standard?  I don't recall anyone giving me a parade or a party with a cake for being straight; I don't recall ASKING anyone to.  Only someone whose head is miles away from understanding normalcy could think that being straight is "celebrated" or that celebration is even appropriate for sexual orientation.
Click to expand...



How many romantic comedies on TV and the movies celebrate straight relationships?  Literally all of them.  Wedding magazines overwhelmingly cater to straight couples, as do churches, hotels and restaurants.  Everywhere you look, white heterosexual couples with children are celebrated as the "All American Family".  

What I find amusing is that straight people think they're being marginalized, and yet every single year this board explodes with right wing hysteria over gay pride parades.  

Toronto has one of the two largest gay pride parades in North America.  This past weekend our little town held it's annual summer festival and the similarities to this utterly straight celebration of small town life are remarkable.  

Our town had a live Blues Festival on Thursday night, a country and western band in the park on Friday, a big parade on Saturday morning, and a small midway with rides.  And every single person who grew up in this town, or who still has relatives here, came home to hang out with old friends, having family BBQ's, and enjoy the annual perch dinner at the local Legion hall.

In Toronto, the families and friends of gay folks are converging on the city to take part in music festivals, entertainment, house parties and BBQ's.  As gays have been marrying for nearly 20 years in Canada, and raising families for years before that, Gay Pride in Toronto isn't the raunchy X-rated event it used to be.  It's far more like our local summer festival that the debauched, in your face event when gays were closetted.

Gay Pride Toronto 2019 A truly international event not to be missed.


----------



## Polishprince

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you really get it , pp.
> 
> If an annual Homosexual Parade with thousands of adult gay beaus sashaying down Main Street for an adult audience, that would be one thing.  It might still be somewhat inappropriate, but people would deal with it .
> 
> But in 2019, the Homosexual Cabal insists that every parade be about them.  During the St. Patrick's Day parade, example given, they insist on being allowed to transform it into a glorification of sodomy.   Further, instead of just adults- people presumably mature enough to make their own decision about what Orientation to belong to- they allow children to attend and have high school marching bands involved.
> 
> This is wrong IMHO.
> 
> A lot of young people get the idea from modern culture on TV that being normative is somehow "wrong" or should be hidden.
> 
> If Almighty God made people Normative, why should they hide it?   Why should they be ashamed and stay in the shadow? Well, they shouldn't.    Young people particularly who are straight arrows should be encouraged to come out, announce their heterosexuality, go out and march , and be who they are with pride.
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I see it a bit different.  But Homosexuals insist on being allowed to celebrate Sodomy in the St. Patrick's Day parade and other events as well that are supposed to be for the normative community.   If an annual Homosexual Parade was the one and only time the nation's pansies had to sashay down Main Street, that would be one thing.   But in actuality, they want to take over the whole public space all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals are trying to make the point that they are PART of the "normative" community, whatever that is.  The Irish in one town at one parade didn't want them rubbing elbows or what?  I don't know.  This is another one of those arguments where it sounds like ONE incident suddenly goes global.  Every single homosexual is painted with the same broad brush and ... there you are.  The idiocy of a Straight Pride Parade when being "Straight" is celebrated every fucking day in the country and around the world.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the way to "make the point that they're part of the community" is definitely to display your differentness in the most blatant and offensive way you can.  That ALWAYS works.
> 
> Being straight is "celebrated"?  Based on what standard?  I don't recall anyone giving me a parade or a party with a cake for being straight; I don't recall ASKING anyone to.  Only someone whose head is miles away from understanding normalcy could think that being straight is "celebrated" or that celebration is even appropriate for sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many romantic comedies on TV and the movies celebrate straight relationships?  Literally all of them.  Wedding magazines overwhelmingly cater to straight couples, as do churches, hotels and restaurants.  Everywhere you look, white heterosexual couples with children are celebrated as the "All American Family".
> 
> What I find amusing is that straight people think they're being marginalized, and yet every single year this board explodes with right wing hysteria over gay pride parades.
> 
> Toronto has one of the two largest gay pride parades in North America.  This past weekend our little town held it's annual summer festival and the similarities to this utterly straight celebration of small town life are remarkable.
> 
> Our town had a live Blues Festival on Thursday night, a country and western band in the park on Friday, a big parade on Saturday morning, and a small midway with rides.  And every single person who grew up in this town, or who still has relatives here, came home to hang out with old friends, having family BBQ's, and enjoy the annual perch dinner at the local Legion hall.
> 
> In Toronto, the families and friends of gay folks are converging on the city to take part in music festivals, entertainment, house parties and BBQ's.  As gays have been marrying for nearly 20 years in Canada, and raising families for years before that, Gay Pride in Toronto isn't the raunchy X-rated event it used to be.  It's far more like our local summer festival that the debauched, in your face event when gays were closetted.
> 
> Gay Pride Toronto 2019 A truly international event not to be missed.
Click to expand...



The problem that I have is how  Homosexuality and Transexuality have increased exponentially over the past 30 years or so, with so many more young people choosing homosexuality than they did back in the day.

And its not just the overall increase, but where its coming from- the youth, even those in pre-school being sent for hormone shots and sex reassignment surgery.

I don't think its good for the country.

If someone is an adult, and they have lived for a number of years, and decides they want to frequent gay bars and highway rest stops, and take it in the caboose, who am I to say they shouldn't?    But its a different story altogether with minors.  Think of the children!


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears.  How horrible it must be to run the world to your benefit and get no appreciation for it.
> 
> Trump, who has publically admitted to sexually assaulting women, and who has surrounded himself with women who have a record of using and abusing women, very badly, has endorsed and implemented numerous policies which are actively harmful to women, including de-funding Planned Parenthood, allowing employers to purchase health insurance plans for staff which doesn't cover women's reproductive health or needs, and creating a health insurance bill written entirely by men, which listed prenancy, childbirth and rape as "pre-existing conditions" in underwriting health care for women.
> 
> That's in addition to all of the attempts to overturn _Roe v Wade_ which are currently ongoing.  So if men's "feelings" are being hurt, tell the little snowflakes to build a bridge and get over it, because the women have only just begun to fight.
> 
> 2018 awoke female voters in the USA to the utter dearth of interest Republicans have in pandering to their vote with programs which DON'T HARM WOMEN, instead of pandering to their religious right-wing base with programs which are actively cause harming and death to women and children across the country.
> 
> 8 million more women are registered to vote than men and as 2018 showed them, when the women vote FOR their interests, Republicans lose each and every time.  The new women's PAC's are promoting the idea that women voters are the true SUPER-MAJORITY, and it's time they seized the agenda and got some family and women friendly programs addressed.  Child care, education, health care, and the environment, are not just women's issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Fuck men.  Tolerance and courtesy are only for the people my masters have told me to care about!"
> 
> Way to be the best advertisement against your own positions.
Click to expand...


Yes, I notice you didn't respond to a single point I raised but instead went straight to bullshit, insults and lies.  

Women should accept abuse, misogyny and lies from the right because we mustn't let the men know we're upset with the things they're doing.  What an obedient little handmaid you are.   I find it odd that there are so many  anti-abortion, anti-health care, anti-women's rights women on this board, since I almost never encounter one in real live.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears.  How horrible it must be to run the world to your benefit and get no appreciation for it.
> 
> Trump, who has publically admitted to sexually assaulting women, and who has surrounded himself with women who have a record of using and abusing women, very badly, has endorsed and implemented numerous policies which are actively harmful to women, including de-funding Planned Parenthood, allowing employers to purchase health insurance plans for staff which doesn't cover women's reproductive health or needs, and creating a health insurance bill written entirely by men, which listed prenancy, childbirth and rape as "pre-existing conditions" in underwriting health care for women.
> 
> That's in addition to all of the attempts to overturn _Roe v Wade_ which are currently ongoing.  So if men's "feelings" are being hurt, tell the little snowflakes to build a bridge and get over it, because the women have only just begun to fight.
> 
> 2018 awoke female voters in the USA to the utter dearth of interest Republicans have in pandering to their vote with programs which DON'T HARM WOMEN, instead of pandering to their religious right-wing base with programs which are actively cause harming and death to women and children across the country.
> 
> 8 million more women are registered to vote than men and as 2018 showed them, when the women vote FOR their interests, Republicans lose each and every time.  The new women's PAC's are promoting the idea that women voters are the true SUPER-MAJORITY, and it's time they seized the agenda and got some family and women friendly programs addressed.  Child care, education, health care, and the environment, are not just women's issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Fuck men.  Tolerance and courtesy are only for the people my masters have told me to care about!"
> 
> Way to be the best advertisement against your own positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I notice you didn't respond to a single point I raised but instead went straight to bullshit, insults and lies.
> 
> Women should accept abuse, misogyny and lies from the right because we mustn't let the men know we're upset with the things they're doing.  What an obedient little handmaid you are.   I find it odd that there are so many  anti-abortion, anti-health care, anti-women's rights women on this board, since I almost never encounter one in real live.
Click to expand...


Find better friends...but as nasty as you are decent women likely avoid you. I would


----------



## RealDave

Polishprince said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh pa-lease the gay population is less than 1% of the population but the Christian fag-o-phobes think about gay sex 99% of the time, how queer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1% ? Bullshit, it's much higher than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That really depends on where you are at.   A lot fewer in some places, a lot more in others.
> 
> And the number of people taking in the caboose indefinitely on the increase in a lot of place as young people become convinced its normative.
> 
> When I was in high school, we had zero percent homosexual in my school.  It was a small school, but still.
> 
> Now in a place like San Francisco, you are talking about a city where you'd have a hard time finding 10 normative men much like the trouble Almighty God had when he had his discussion with Lot as to whether there were 10 normative men in Sodom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because they hid it does not mean they did not exist.
> 
> It's much more likely that you had "zero" gays in your school that had come out as gay. They were there, they were simply afraid to come out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> reminds me of when the iranian prez said there weren't any gay people in his country... he literally got laughed at for that ridiculous statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think its an undisputed fact that the number of homosexuals in America has increased exponentially over the years.
> 
> If you look back into the 1950's and 1960's, this kind of thing was a lot rarer, if you look at the contemporary literature.   Sure, there were always a certain number of guys who were Light in the Loafers, but they were older, and promoted the orientation a lot less than they do today.
Click to expand...


----------



## 22lcidw

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears.  How horrible it must be to run the world to your benefit and get no appreciation for it.
> 
> Trump, who has publically admitted to sexually assaulting women, and who has surrounded himself with women who have a record of using and abusing women, very badly, has endorsed and implemented numerous policies which are actively harmful to women, including de-funding Planned Parenthood, allowing employers to purchase health insurance plans for staff which doesn't cover women's reproductive health or needs, and creating a health insurance bill written entirely by men, which listed prenancy, childbirth and rape as "pre-existing conditions" in underwriting health care for women.
> 
> That's in addition to all of the attempts to overturn _Roe v Wade_ which are currently ongoing.  So if men's "feelings" are being hurt, tell the little snowflakes to build a bridge and get over it, because the women have only just begun to fight.
> 
> 2018 awoke female voters in the USA to the utter dearth of interest Republicans have in pandering to their vote with programs which DON'T HARM WOMEN, instead of pandering to their religious right-wing base with programs which are actively cause harming and death to women and children across the country.
> 
> 8 million more women are registered to vote than men and as 2018 showed them, when the women vote FOR their interests, Republicans lose each and every time.  The new women's PAC's are promoting the idea that women voters are the true SUPER-MAJORITY, and it's time they seized the agenda and got some family and women friendly programs addressed.  Child care, education, health care, and the environment, are not just women's issues.
Click to expand...

Stop stealing others money. Please stop! You will rue the day when it passes the point of no return. You can't get 300% of goodies out of 100% of the money. We already have massive deficits that are getting higher and have since the great society and for decades until now. Most of the stuff women love are made in nations that do not have all of those things you spewed at the level of opportunity we have. Although their education may be much better. So you are nationalist in the things important to you while charging others for the bill, but globalists in everything else as way to cure your guilt.


----------



## Dragonlady

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
Click to expand...


Never mind that you still fail to address the conservative war on the rights of women, including health care, reproductive rights, maternal deaths in childbirth, infant mortality, the their defunding of health care for women.

You keep saying you're a woman and yet you care nothing for issues that are resulting in the deaths of women and children, and complain about men's feelings being hurt.

And you keep tryin to put words in my posts that arent there.  I have never said that men don't matter.  I have said that men are more than looking out for themselves.  Time for women to do the same.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears.  How horrible it must be to run the world to your benefit and get no appreciation for it.
> 
> Trump, who has publically admitted to sexually assaulting women, and who has surrounded himself with women who have a record of using and abusing women, very badly, has endorsed and implemented numerous policies which are actively harmful to women, including de-funding Planned Parenthood, allowing employers to purchase health insurance plans for staff which doesn't cover women's reproductive health or needs, and creating a health insurance bill written entirely by men, which listed prenancy, childbirth and rape as "pre-existing conditions" in underwriting health care for women.
> 
> That's in addition to all of the attempts to overturn _Roe v Wade_ which are currently ongoing.  So if men's "feelings" are being hurt, tell the little snowflakes to build a bridge and get over it, because the women have only just begun to fight.
> 
> 2018 awoke female voters in the USA to the utter dearth of interest Republicans have in pandering to their vote with programs which DON'T HARM WOMEN, instead of pandering to their religious right-wing base with programs which are actively cause harming and death to women and children across the country.
> 
> 8 million more women are registered to vote than men and as 2018 showed them, when the women vote FOR their interests, Republicans lose each and every time.  The new women's PAC's are promoting the idea that women voters are the true SUPER-MAJORITY, and it's time they seized the agenda and got some family and women friendly programs addressed.  Child care, education, health care, and the environment, are not just women's issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Fuck men.  Tolerance and courtesy are only for the people my masters have told me to care about!"
> 
> Way to be the best advertisement against your own positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I notice you didn't respond to a single point I raised but instead went straight to bullshit, insults and lies.
> 
> Women should accept abuse, misogyny and lies from the right because we mustn't let the men know we're upset with the things they're doing.  What an obedient little handmaid you are.   I find it odd that there are so many  anti-abortion, anti-health care, anti-women's rights women on this board, since I almost never encounter one in real live.
Click to expand...


What you should have noticed was that your first sentence made any "points" you thought you had to make so much bullshit not worth responding to.

Next time, if you want to be treated like a serious person who deserves to be listened to, instead of like the Dragontwat you are, try not to start out with "Fuck men, how dare they be offended by my offensiveness."

Btw, I'm betting you're even too stupid to see the hypocrisy of saying, "Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears" in one post, and then starting the next one pissing your granny panties and having vapors over the "insult" of being called on your craptastic failure at humanity.  All I can say to you is "Your feelings are hurt.  Poor dear.  How horrible it is to demand respect you don't earn and then not get it."


----------



## Dragonlady

22lcidw said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears.  How horrible it must be to run the world to your benefit and get no appreciation for it.
> 
> Trump, who has publically admitted to sexually assaulting women, and who has surrounded himself with women who have a record of using and abusing women, very badly, has endorsed and implemented numerous policies which are actively harmful to women, including de-funding Planned Parenthood, allowing employers to purchase health insurance plans for staff which doesn't cover women's reproductive health or needs, and creating a health insurance bill written entirely by men, which listed prenancy, childbirth and rape as "pre-existing conditions" in underwriting health care for women.
> 
> That's in addition to all of the attempts to overturn _Roe v Wade_ which are currently ongoing.  So if men's "feelings" are being hurt, tell the little snowflakes to build a bridge and get over it, because the women have only just begun to fight.
> 
> 2018 awoke female voters in the USA to the utter dearth of interest Republicans have in pandering to their vote with programs which DON'T HARM WOMEN, instead of pandering to their religious right-wing base with programs which are actively cause harming and death to women and children across the country.
> 
> 8 million more women are registered to vote than men and as 2018 showed them, when the women vote FOR their interests, Republicans lose each and every time.  The new women's PAC's are promoting the idea that women voters are the true SUPER-MAJORITY, and it's time they seized the agenda and got some family and women friendly programs addressed.  Child care, education, health care, and the environment, are not just women's issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop stealing others money. Please stop! You will rue the day when it passes the point of no return. You can't get 300% of goodies out of 100% of the money. We already have massive deficits that are getting higher and have since the great society and for decades until now. Most of the stuff women love are made in nations that do not have all of those things you spewed at the level of opportunity we have. Although their education may be much better. So you are nationalist in the things important to you while charging others for the bill, but globalists in everything else as way to cure your guilt.
Click to expand...


When does the theft of the PEOPLE'S TAX MONEY by the Medical Industrial Complex end?  which spends nearly twice as much per capita on health care ranked 27th in the world, while medical expenses are cited in 2/3rd of personal bankruptcies in the USA and 30 million American workers have no coverage at all.

When does the theft of the PEOPLE'S TAX MONEY by the Military Industrial Complex end?  If you're going to pull out of all international wars, and just guard your borders, why do you need hundreds of thousands of troops?  Instead of urging the rest of the world to spend more on defence, why don't YOU cut spending to the same 2% of GDP the rest of us spend?

Canada is in no danger of passing the point of no return.  We been balancing our budget, or close to it since Jean Chretien was PM.  The only time we've had high deficit governments have been when the Conservatives are in power.  Seems like a theme - preach fiscal restraint until you're in power, and then spend like drunken sailors.  Democrats and Liberals are the parties of balanced budgets.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 2 consenting adults do should be monitored according to some who believe in freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who believe in freedom for themselves and only themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....except for people who want to celebrate their straightness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
Click to expand...



Stupid. Just stupid. Any person who is so insecure that they have to define them selves by where they stick their sex parts is a moron and a weakling who should be publicly mocked .


----------



## playtime

White_MAGA_Man said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and celebrate. But ask yourself...What exactly am I celebrating? Straight people never had to justify themselves. They never had to convince others that they are people of worth. Gays, to this day, must fight discrimination and marginalization and remind other s  that they are part of the social fabric and deserving of respect. THAT is what gay pride is about . It is also about celebrating the fact that they have come a long way in gaining acceptance and overcoming discrimination, although not far enough. This  stupid ass straight pride thing is not really about so much about straight pride but rather intended to mock and belittle gay pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely wrong on that.
> 
> When I was growing up and I was born in 1956,  Normalcy and normative behavior was very accepted, but that's not the case today. Children are being pressed into "coming out" as gay, or bisexual or non-binary, or tranny, particularly honky children.   A black kid is still black even if does the unpopular thing and chooses heterosexuality.
> 
> Its a different world out there,   This coming Tuesday, John Wayne will be deceased for 40 years, I really don't know who is supposed to be a role model for normative kids nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only forcing going on is to force gays to stay in the closet.   It's not working anymore....and that has you clutching your pearls and retiring to your fainting couch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to go onto a fainting couch.  I have no problem with homos at all.  But if your a she-male with a leash on your bum buddy, I'm not going to pretend you are normative, and I'm not going to encourage young people to follow your lead either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have more of a problem seeing some dipshit  'hetero' parent walking around with their child on a leash, on *any* given day.... as if that were 'normal'; than i do with a specific event where it's expected & meant to bring attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most children who have to be put on a leash are autistic. It's just a safety precaution for their own protection.
Click to expand...


that's pure bullshit.


----------



## WEATHER53

Special and not Equal
We get our parade
Yours is homophobic
Lib 101


----------



## basquebromance

i'm just gonna leave this here. deal with it, straight snowflakes!


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> i'm just gonna leave this here. deal with it, straight snowflakes!




If a progressive church wants to glorify Sodomy by having a She-Male come in for story time, that's their right, no?

Freedom of religion, and all that.


----------



## basquebromance

"I unveiled a robust plan today to protect LGBTQ+ rights and finally secure comprehensive legal protection for members of the LGBTQ+ community. The proposal would leverage executive power and call for congressional action that ensures that LGBTQ+ people have full equality and opportunity. Our plan not only includes actions to immediately reverse the Trump Administration’s discriminatory policies, but also calls for action to ensure equal treatment for LGBTQ+ individuals. Additionally, the plan prioritizes America’s role in protecting LGBTQ+ people around the globe." - President Beto


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hope is that seven people show up to see the Straight Pride Parade and that it fizzles in the kind of mockery it deserves.
> 
> Some people just can't allow anyone else to have the spotlight for even a few hours, can they?  They've got to elbow in and say ME FIRST.  Same with AA, same with coping with immigrants.....these same folks have always got to be front, center and FIRST.  Well, screw the bunch of you.  Hope you trip all over your giant egos and scrape your knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I see it a bit different.  But Homosexuals insist on being allowed to celebrate Sodomy in the St. Patrick's Day parade and other events as well that are supposed to be for the normative community.   If an annual Homosexual Parade was the one and only time the nation's pansies had to sashay down Main Street, that would be one thing.   But in actuality, they want to take over the whole public space all of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homosexuals are trying to make the point that they are PART of the "normative" community, whatever that is.  The Irish in one town at one parade didn't want them rubbing elbows or what?  I don't know.  This is another one of those arguments where it sounds like ONE incident suddenly goes global.  Every single homosexual is painted with the same broad brush and ... there you are.  The idiocy of a Straight Pride Parade when being "Straight" is celebrated every fucking day in the country and around the world.  That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the way to "make the point that they're part of the community" is definitely to display your differentness in the most blatant and offensive way you can.  That ALWAYS works.
> 
> Being straight is "celebrated"?  Based on what standard?  I don't recall anyone giving me a parade or a party with a cake for being straight; I don't recall ASKING anyone to.  Only someone whose head is miles away from understanding normalcy could think that being straight is "celebrated" or that celebration is even appropriate for sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many romantic comedies on TV and the movies celebrate straight relationships?  Literally all of them.  Wedding magazines overwhelmingly cater to straight couples, as do churches, hotels and restaurants.  Everywhere you look, white heterosexual couples with children are celebrated as the "All American Family".
> 
> What I find amusing is that straight people think they're being marginalized, and yet every single year this board explodes with right wing hysteria over gay pride parades.
> 
> Toronto has one of the two largest gay pride parades in North America.  This past weekend our little town held it's annual summer festival and the similarities to this utterly straight celebration of small town life are remarkable.
> 
> Our town had a live Blues Festival on Thursday night, a country and western band in the park on Friday, a big parade on Saturday morning, and a small midway with rides.  And every single person who grew up in this town, or who still has relatives here, came home to hang out with old friends, having family BBQ's, and enjoy the annual perch dinner at the local Legion hall.
> 
> In Toronto, the families and friends of gay folks are converging on the city to take part in music festivals, entertainment, house parties and BBQ's.  As gays have been marrying for nearly 20 years in Canada, and raising families for years before that, Gay Pride in Toronto isn't the raunchy X-rated event it used to be.  It's far more like our local summer festival that the debauched, in your face event when gays were closetted.
> 
> Gay Pride Toronto 2019 A truly international event not to be missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem that I have is how  Homosexuality and Transexuality have increased exponentially over the past 30 years or so, with so many more young people choosing homosexuality than they did back in the day.
> 
> And its not just the overall increase, but where its coming from- the youth, even those in pre-school being sent for hormone shots and sex reassignment surgery.
> 
> I don't think its good for the country.
> 
> If someone is an adult, and they have lived for a number of years, and decides they want to frequent gay bars and highway rest stops, and take it in the caboose, who am I to say they shouldn't?    But its a different story altogether with minors.  Think of the children!
Click to expand...

Not true...people are less likely to be in the closet now.  Believe me when I tell you that you've had gay people in your life your entire life.   They just are not afraid to hide anymore.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind that men's feelings are being hurt.  Poor dears.  How horrible it must be to run the world to your benefit and get no appreciation for it.
> 
> Trump, who has publically admitted to sexually assaulting women, and who has surrounded himself with women who have a record of using and abusing women, very badly, has endorsed and implemented numerous policies which are actively harmful to women, including de-funding Planned Parenthood, allowing employers to purchase health insurance plans for staff which doesn't cover women's reproductive health or needs, and creating a health insurance bill written entirely by men, which listed prenancy, childbirth and rape as "pre-existing conditions" in underwriting health care for women.
> 
> That's in addition to all of the attempts to overturn _Roe v Wade_ which are currently ongoing.  So if men's "feelings" are being hurt, tell the little snowflakes to build a bridge and get over it, because the women have only just begun to fight.
> 
> 2018 awoke female voters in the USA to the utter dearth of interest Republicans have in pandering to their vote with programs which DON'T HARM WOMEN, instead of pandering to their religious right-wing base with programs which are actively cause harming and death to women and children across the country.
> 
> 8 million more women are registered to vote than men and as 2018 showed them, when the women vote FOR their interests, Republicans lose each and every time.  The new women's PAC's are promoting the idea that women voters are the true SUPER-MAJORITY, and it's time they seized the agenda and got some family and women friendly programs addressed.  Child care, education, health care, and the environment, are not just women's issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Fuck men.  Tolerance and courtesy are only for the people my masters have told me to care about!"
> 
> Way to be the best advertisement against your own positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I notice you didn't respond to a single point I raised but instead went straight to bullshit, insults and lies.
> 
> Women should accept abuse, misogyny and lies from the right because we mustn't let the men know we're upset with the things they're doing.  What an obedient little handmaid you are.   I find it odd that there are so many  anti-abortion, anti-health care, anti-women's rights women on this board, since I almost never encounter one in real live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find better friends...but as nasty as you are decent women likely avoid you. I would
Click to expand...

I find it quite telling what you would consider a "better friend"....people who are anti-choice, anti-healthcare , anti-women's rights.   The CRC idea of "better".


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> i'm just gonna leave this here. deal with it, straight snowflakes!


How scary.


----------



## basquebromance

i'm proud of being gay like i'm proud of being an american!


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> i'm proud of being gay like i'm proud of being an american!




Good for you.

And I'm proud to be a Normative American.


----------



## Synthaholic

LOL!!! #TrumpLosers


----------



## bodecea

Synthaholic said:


> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514


There's a connection there somewhere..........hmmmmm....


----------



## hunarcy

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that there will be many attending.
> 
> This is all a lawsuit fishing expedition by some greedy straight people (?).
> 
> I celebrated being straight by making babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t say that! I want it to be a success. We can all use another reason to party, celebrate, and, come together. Plus, it will give me an opportunity to teach breeders how to dance properly. We celebrate the stupid Irish, so why can’t we celebrate the straights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention dancing. Last night it occurred to me that they could have a "White Men Can Dance" troupe at the parade, with generous technical support from the black guys. Lots of rehearsing to do, fellas!
> 
> What's with the rumor that now that Brad Pitt has bowed out, the new grand marshall with be Alfred E. Neuman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as long as it's ok for you to make fun and joke about straight white men, then I will continue to make fun of gays, or anyone else.
> If you want to see this behavior end, then stop participating in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that straight white men have no sense of humour?
> 
> So the rest of us can't tell jokes about the second largest socio-economic group, in America, because your iddy biddy feelings are getting hurt. No wonder you fools voted for a whiney asshole like Trump.  He cannot stand to be criticized either.
> 
> Toughen up Snowflake.  We've put up with shit from your kind for a LONG, LONG TIME, all of us.  The women, the gays, the blacks.  You've fucked up EVERYTHING in your country.  Trump keeps saying what a mess the country is and it's white men that have been running America into the ground since Nixon was elected.
> 
> Women are now the voting majority.  Black women are pissed as hell and are not going to take it any more.  Blacks, Hispanics and women sat out the last election, but all of them came came to vote the Republicans out of the House, and they're preparing to do the same to the Senate in 2020.
> 
> White men elected Trump.  Everybody else will vote him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like how you dismiss any idea of caring about men's feelings being hurt, when we both know you'd have your bloomers in an uproar about jokes being made about any of the "special" groups your ignorant ass has been taught to genuflect to.
> 
> Never mind that you're a snowflake; you're a hypocrite . . . as always.
Click to expand...


Who cares what a foreign troll whines about?


----------



## Polishprince

Synthaholic said:


> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514





Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.

An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
Click to expand...

Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
Click to expand...



A lot more Normatives died in the Hitler concentration camps , actually Millions.


----------



## MaryL

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Of course it was meant as a joke. Or in that same vein as contrarians do, meant to mock some holy cow or other. But these homosexual sphincter  licking sperm drinking soulless contrarians don't like being mocked. They are sensitive about their perversion being called out...Why would that be? What is good for the proverbial goose..not so good for the gay gander. And the hate speech thing, that's another matter. Whatever that IS.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
Click to expand...



This paisan I knew, Dominic was an old timer died 8 years ago, and actually FOUGHT Hitler.   Know thy enemy, is the key to successful fighting.

I don't see how you can say that Hitler was a straight arrow when the man's contemporaries knew otherwise.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A lot more Normatives died in the Hitler concentration camps , actually Millions.
Click to expand...

Oh.  I see.  Does that in some way lessen the fact that Hilter and the NAZIS threw every gay and lesbian they could find in the concentration camps?


----------



## bodecea

MaryL said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was meant as a joke. Or in that same vein as contrarians do, meant to mock some holy cow or other. But these homosexual sphincter  licking sperm drinking soulless contrarians don't like being mocked. They are sensitive about their perversion being called out...Why would that be? What is good for the proverbial goose..not so good for the gay gander. And the hate speech thing, that's another matter. Whatever that IS.
Click to expand...

Is this a joke too?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paisan I knew, Dominic was an old timer died 8 years ago, and actually FOUGHT Hitler.   Know thy enemy, is the key to successful fighting.
> 
> I don't see how you can say that Hitler was a straight arrow when the man's contemporaries knew otherwise.
Click to expand...

You don't suppose you knew anyone who knew Hitler personally, did you?


----------



## MaryL

Let me see  here. Homosexuals are a tiny fraction of the country. 5% at best. According to say, even the Pew Institute. But it seems they have this HUGE influence outside of their numbers and way beyond anything I can justify so I am wondering from whence does their influence really come from?  Gays are wealthy intellectual leftists. It seems that they have found a way to co-opt democracy. Socrates hated democracy, said it was a tool for wealthy demagogues. Gays are proving his point.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Dragonlady

MaryL said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was meant as a joke. Or in that same vein as contrarians do, meant to mock some holy cow or other. But these homosexual sphincter  licking sperm drinking soulless contrarians don't like being mocked. They are sensitive about their perversion being called out...Why would that be? What is good for the proverbial goose..not so good for the gay gander. And the hate speech thing, that's another matter. Whatever that IS.
Click to expand...


If you want to know what hate speech is, read your post.


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paisan I knew, Dominic was an old timer died 8 years ago, and actually FOUGHT Hitler.   Know thy enemy, is the key to successful fighting.
> 
> I don't see how you can say that Hitler was a straight arrow when the man's contemporaries knew otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't suppose you knew anyone who knew Hitler personally, did you?
Click to expand...



I'm afraid not.    But the commanding officer of the 3rd Army, George S. Patton did know Mr. Hitler,  and explained to the men serving under him that the German fuhrer was a "Hun Cock Sucker", clearly indicating the man's  sexual orientation.


----------



## skye

liberals are livid?

because of the straight pride Parade?

well well now....

like we all know that Liberals are  fucking morons

total idiots! we know they are.


----------



## MaryL

Dragonlady said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was meant as a joke. Or in that same vein as contrarians do, meant to mock some holy cow or other. But these homosexual sphincter  licking sperm drinking soulless contrarians don't like being mocked. They are sensitive about their perversion being called out...Why would that be? What is good for the proverbial goose..not so good for the gay gander. And the hate speech thing, that's another matter. Whatever that IS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to know what hate speech is, read your post.
Click to expand...

Could you be so nice and be more specific? Describing what gay men actually do is bad,  or mocking it is bad?  I might have missed the subtleties  here. I don't have  buku bucks gays do to hire lawyers  or PR firms or political action committees to spin my message...Sorry, don't have that  clout gays seem to have now. If only reality  had that same pull...


----------



## Polishprince

MaryL said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was meant as a joke. Or in that same vein as contrarians do, meant to mock some holy cow or other. But these homosexual sphincter  licking sperm drinking soulless contrarians don't like being mocked. They are sensitive about their perversion being called out...Why would that be? What is good for the proverbial goose..not so good for the gay gander. And the hate speech thing, that's another matter. Whatever that IS.
Click to expand...



Exactly the point here.    Liberals hate being poked fun at more than anything.  Being mocked for their silly "pride" parades is just too much for them, even if its not done.

That's why the Maha Rushdie is such a hated figure to the libs.   He lampoons them.   Similar to the lib reaction to Donald J. Trump, who also plays the libs like a stradivarius.

Libs expect to be taken seriously, even when everyone knows they are talking shit.


----------



## Dragonlady

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paisan I knew, Dominic was an old timer died 8 years ago, and actually FOUGHT Hitler.   Know thy enemy, is the key to successful fighting.
> 
> I don't see how you can say that Hitler was a straight arrow when the man's contemporaries knew otherwise.
Click to expand...


First time I've heard or read anything about Hitler being gay.  And it's not like you have anything that approaches credibility here.

The Homosexuality of Hitler(ism)


----------



## Papageorgio

Doesn’t matter what sex Hitler preferred, he was a terrible human being and a waste of life.


----------



## skye

and at the end of the day

who gives a fig about liberals ????

who?

liberals being livid? LOL who gives a shit?


----------



## bodecea

MaryL said:


> Let me see  here. Homosexuals are a tiny fraction of the country. 5% at best. According to say, even the Pew Institute. But it seems they have this HUGE influence outside of their numbers and way beyond anything I can justify so I am wondering from whence does their influence really come from?  Gays are wealthy intellectual leftists. It seems that they have found a way to co-opt democracy. Socrates hated democracy, said it was a tool for wealthy demagogues. Gays are proving his point.


We could say the same about Jews who are about 5 % of the country too.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! #TrumpLosers
> 
> View attachment 265514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paisan I knew, Dominic was an old timer died 8 years ago, and actually FOUGHT Hitler.   Know thy enemy, is the key to successful fighting.
> 
> I don't see how you can say that Hitler was a straight arrow when the man's contemporaries knew otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't suppose you knew anyone who knew Hitler personally, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not.    But the commanding officer of the 3rd Army, George S. Patton did know Mr. Hitler,  and explained to the men serving under him that the German fuhrer was a "Hun Cock Sucker", clearly indicating the man's  sexual orientation.
Click to expand...

Patton knew Hitler?  When did he meet him?   (Of course this whole conversation is hysterical)


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> and at the end of the day
> 
> who gives a fig about liberals ????
> 
> who?
> 
> liberals being livid? LOL who gives a shit?


Not con-servative republican christians....that's for sure.


----------



## MaryL

bodecea said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see  here. Homosexuals are a tiny fraction of the country. 5% at best. According to say, even the Pew Institute. But it seems they have this HUGE influence outside of their numbers and way beyond anything I can justify so I am wondering from whence does their influence really come from?  Gays are wealthy intellectual leftists. It seems that they have found a way to co-opt democracy. Socrates hated democracy, said it was a tool for wealthy demagogues. Gays are proving his point.
> 
> 
> 
> We could say the same about Jews who are about 5 % of the country too.
Click to expand...

  I am quite aware of the similarities. Actually Jews are like 3%. But we digress. 15% are left handed.. But gays have a over all higher IQ and income level. So.... Left handers or Jews  haven't created a entire month devoted accepting and normalizing  to their "predilections".  Seems something isn't adding up here...


----------



## Dragonlady

MaryL said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was meant as a joke. Or in that same vein as contrarians do, meant to mock some holy cow or other. But these homosexual sphincter  licking sperm drinking soulless contrarians don't like being mocked. They are sensitive about their perversion being called out...Why would that be? What is good for the proverbial goose..not so good for the gay gander. And the hate speech thing, that's another matter. Whatever that IS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to know what hate speech is, read your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you be so nice and be more specific? Describing what gay men actually do is bad,  or mocking it is bad?  I might have missed the subtleties  here. I don't have  buku bucks gays do to hire lawyers  or PR firms or political action committees to spin my message...Sorry, don't have that  clout gays seem to have now. If only reality  had that same pull...
Click to expand...


Denigrating, demeaning, and well-spoken.  You've certainly done you research on the psychometrics of language and how to twist words into weapons.


----------



## MaryL

Dragonlady said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was meant as a joke. Or in that same vein as contrarians do, meant to mock some holy cow or other. But these homosexual sphincter  licking sperm drinking soulless contrarians don't like being mocked. They are sensitive about their perversion being called out...Why would that be? What is good for the proverbial goose..not so good for the gay gander. And the hate speech thing, that's another matter. Whatever that IS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to know what hate speech is, read your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you be so nice and be more specific? Describing what gay men actually do is bad,  or mocking it is bad?  I might have missed the subtleties  here. I don't have  buku bucks gays do to hire lawyers  or PR firms or political action committees to spin my message...Sorry, don't have that  clout gays seem to have now. If only reality  had that same pull...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denigrating, demeaning, and well-spoken.  You've certainly done you research on the psychometrics of language and how to twist words into weapons.
Click to expand...

Research? I love liberals, I am a liberal!  I resent how some people hijacked liberalism and perverted it into something else, like some kind of modern day Robespierre. Sell out quislings. Moral equivocating cowards. I have long ago lost my faith in modern  liberalism.


----------



## james bond

Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?

Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.


----------



## MaryL

james bond said:


> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.


Well, because, that's what modern liberals do now: Advocate for degenerate causes. Used to be they actually fought for human rights and being contrarians against  the lowest common denominator. Now? They ARE  the devil  and the lowest common denominator rolled into one. And those that oppose them liberals call Haters, Bigots or XXXphobes in the lexicon of the liberal overlords. Like the boy that cried  wolf. Orwell must be laughing in his grave at liberals now...


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually , historians now agree that Mr. Hitler was a proud and open homosexual. It was always acknowledged even by Hitler's most devout socialistic supporters that HItler's #2 man Ernst Rohm took it in the ass.   But now its more and more acknowledged that Adolf liked it in the caboose as well.
> 
> An Italian gentleman I knew who has since passed, a WWII vet who marched with Patton's Army during the Battle of the Bulge, told me way back in the early 1980's that it was common knowledge among the GI's that Hitler was "as queer as a $3 bill".
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This paisan I knew, Dominic was an old timer died 8 years ago, and actually FOUGHT Hitler.   Know thy enemy, is the key to successful fighting.
> 
> I don't see how you can say that Hitler was a straight arrow when the man's contemporaries knew otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't suppose you knew anyone who knew Hitler personally, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not.    But the commanding officer of the 3rd Army, George S. Patton did know Mr. Hitler,  and explained to the men serving under him that the German fuhrer was a "Hun Cock Sucker", clearly indicating the man's  sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patton knew Hitler?  When did he meet him?   (Of course this whole conversation is hysterical)
Click to expand...



I don't know if Gen. Patton met Hitler personally.   But he did have information about the leader from his military intelligence sources.   So whether Patton gathered the info straight from the homosexual's mouth or from spies, I don't see where it makes a difference.  Patton announced to the 3rd Army that Hitler was a homosexual, and wouldn't have done so if it was a lie.   Remember his speech to the 3rd Army was a SECRET speech at the time.  He had no propaganda reason to lie to his own men.


----------



## Polishprince

james bond said:


> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.



That might well be true, I don't know.

Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you are getting your history from....can you link a few of the writings of these historians for us?   And yes, Rohm was homosexual...and died in the Night of the Long Knives partially for that.   And let's not forget the thousands of gays who ended up in the concentration camps.   Bet you forgot about them, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This paisan I knew, Dominic was an old timer died 8 years ago, and actually FOUGHT Hitler.   Know thy enemy, is the key to successful fighting.
> 
> I don't see how you can say that Hitler was a straight arrow when the man's contemporaries knew otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't suppose you knew anyone who knew Hitler personally, did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not.    But the commanding officer of the 3rd Army, George S. Patton did know Mr. Hitler,  and explained to the men serving under him that the German fuhrer was a "Hun Cock Sucker", clearly indicating the man's  sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patton knew Hitler?  When did he meet him?   (Of course this whole conversation is hysterical)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Gen. Patton met Hitler personally.   But he did have information about the leader from his military intelligence sources.   So whether Patton gathered the info straight from the homosexual's mouth or from spies, I don't see where it makes a difference.  Patton announced to the 3rd Army that Hitler was a homosexual, and wouldn't have done so if it was a lie.   Remember his speech to the 3rd Army was a SECRET speech at the time.  He had no propaganda reason to lie to his own men.
Click to expand...

So...you think Patton called Hitler a faggot because he really was one?   Based on what evidence?   Or do you think he called him that as an insult as many CRCs on this forum do with no real evidence other than their hate?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oddball said:


> BTW, that still can't paper over the fact that nearly every thread you post and participate in has to do with homos....A curious obsession for someone who claims to be straight.


And there you are, every single time, like a dog hearing a bell....hmmmm...


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> So...you think Patton called Hitler a faggot because he really was one?   Based on what evidence?




Military Intelligence reports.   General Patton had a very high rank in the US Army and was privy to this information and shared it with the men.

Patton may have used the term "faggot" because it was acceptable language in his day and not considered to be offensive in the 1940's.   If he was around today, he would have used the term "LGBTQQAAI+" instead.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you think Patton called Hitler a faggot because he really was one?   Based on what evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military Intelligence reports.   General Patton had a very high rank in the US Army and was privy to this information and shared it with the men.
> 
> Patton may have used the term "faggot" because it was acceptable language in his day and not considered to be offensive in the 1940's.   If he was around today, he would have used the term "LGBTQQAAI+" instead.
Click to expand...

You aren't serious...for a while I thought you were.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
Click to expand...

Someone you might know:

Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch


----------



## Polishprince

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
Click to expand...



Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?

Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?

There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?
> 
> Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?
> 
> There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries
Click to expand...


----------



## james bond

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
Click to expand...



 

I don't know him, but do know Milo Yiannopoulos who will be the new parade Marshall after Brad Pitt complained.  It goes to show this isn't about hate, but about pride as the straights have been beaten up in Amerilgbtqa.

Boston “Straight Pride” Parade Names Alt-Right Gay Provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos as Marshal


----------



## Polishprince

james bond said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 265608
> 
> I don't know him, but do know Milo Yiannopoulos who will be the new parade Marshall after Brad Pitt complained.  It goes to show this isn't about hate, but about pride as the straights have been beaten up in Amerilgbtqa.
> 
> Boston “Straight Pride” Parade Names Alt-Right Gay Provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos as Marshal
Click to expand...



Mr. Yiannopoulos isn't Normative by any stretch of the word.   But he is an ally of Normative Americans, so I still think he's a good choice


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?
> 
> Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?
> 
> There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries
Click to expand...

Why do CRCs always give poor Gomorrah short shrift?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## bodecea

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?
> 
> Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?
> 
> There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He doesn't seem to know that the bible states quite clearly that gays were not the reason for the destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## james bond

bodecea said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?
> 
> Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?
> 
> There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't seem to know that the bible states quite clearly that gays were not the reason for the destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah.
Click to expand...


Gay wasn't used back then, but it was homosexuality.  Just look up the etymology for sodomy -- Online Etymology Dictionary | Origin, history and meaning of English words


----------



## Polishprince

bodecea said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?
> 
> Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?
> 
> There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do CRCs always give poor Gomorrah short shrift?
Click to expand...


Sodom was the Lot's hometown, where the LGBTQ+ community tried to rape the angels of Almighty God

Further,  the people of Sodom chose the name of the city because of their love for sodomy.  Much like the people of Oil City chose their name because of their fondness for petroleum.


----------



## bodecea

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?
> 
> Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?
> 
> There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do CRCs always give poor Gomorrah short shrift?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sodom was the Lot's hometown, where the LGBTQ+ community tried to rape the angels of Almighty God
> 
> Further,  the people of Sodom chose the name of the city because of their love for sodomy.  Much like the people of Oil City chose their name because of their fondness for petroleum.
Click to expand...

"the people of Sodom chose the name of the city because of their love for sodomy"   

You know the city came first, right?  In fact our alphabet and the English language didn't even exist yet so there wasn't even the word "sodomy" back in those days.

AND....even the bible says that homosexuality is not why the city was destroyed.


----------



## hunarcy

MaryL said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was meant as a joke. Or in that same vein as contrarians do, meant to mock some holy cow or other. But these homosexual sphincter  licking sperm drinking soulless contrarians don't like being mocked. They are sensitive about their perversion being called out...Why would that be? What is good for the proverbial goose..not so good for the gay gander. And the hate speech thing, that's another matter. Whatever that IS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to know what hate speech is, read your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could you be so nice and be more specific? Describing what gay men actually do is bad,  or mocking it is bad?  I might have missed the subtleties  here. I don't have  buku bucks gays do to hire lawyers  or PR firms or political action committees to spin my message...Sorry, don't have that  clout gays seem to have now. If only reality  had that same pull...
Click to expand...


Who cares what that foreign troll thinks?   She's a clown.


----------



## 007

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/


Link no longer goes to story. Evidently exposing the left's hypocrisy was something that had to be removed from the internet. 

Shocker.


----------



## caddo kid

White_MAGA_Man said:


> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/




Why are you lying to the entire USMB forum?

the link you posted is about
*4 Boston Bruins Fans Arrested In Vicious Beating At MBTA Station*
BOSTON (CBS) – Four Boston Bruins fans who police said “viciously beat” someone after a playoff game last week have been arrested.

Transit Police shared surveillance photos of five men on Monday, most of them in Bruins gear, who were wanted for questioning in the attack on May 9. The Bruins beat the Carolina Hurricanes in Game 1 of the Eastern Conference Final earlier that night at the TD Garden.

The alleged beating happened at about midnight at the North Quincy MBTA station, and left the victim with facial fractures, police said. Surveillance cameras did not capture the assault, but did catch the men scattering.

*Great 'bait & switch' LYING, homophobic, bait thread.*

*hard to believe a thread based on a LIE went 64 pages but then, that is what we expect from USMB.*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## deanrd

They already had a straight pride parade. It was in Charlottesville. 

 There’s even lots of pictures:


----------



## bodecea

007 said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not ok to celebrate normalcy but it's just fine to celebrate perversion and mental illness!
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/06/05/straight-pride-parade-boston-group-planned/
> 
> 
> 
> Link no longer goes to story. Evidently exposing the left's hypocrisy was something that had to be removed from the internet.
> 
> Shocker.
Click to expand...

Victims...always victims.


----------



## james bond

Hope it happens.

Straight Pride Parade: Boston men announce "Straight Pride Parade" plans, celebrity reactions - CBS News


----------



## Synthaholic

deanrd said:


> They already had a straight pride parade. It was in Charlottesville.
> 
> There’s even lots of pictures:


I don't think they're straight.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Polishprince said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?
> 
> Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?
> 
> There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do CRCs always give poor Gomorrah short shrift?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sodom was the Lot's hometown, where the LGBTQ+ community tried to rape the angels of Almighty God
> 
> Further,  the people of Sodom chose the name of the city because of their love for sodomy.  Much like the people of Oil City chose their name because of their fondness for petroleum.
Click to expand...

Who gives a shit? Those are fantasies invented by ignorant, terrified, iron age peasants. Good god man, this is 2019, and you are an adult.


----------



## basquebromance

"ahead of pride month Trump’s administration put a ban on embassy’s flying pride flags. so as of today, I am now the owner of Hell, Michigan. I bought the whole town. And my first act as owner, I have renamed my town to Gay Hell, MI. The only flags allowed to fly are pride."


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people get upset about promoting normalcy and health instead of abnormal and sexual perversion?  Gender fluidity and gender neutrality is grossly abnormal.  GAY may as well stand for got aids yet?
> 
> Those who promote the false moral values of the homosexual agenda got the arses tweaked and deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might well be true, I don't know.
> 
> Was the term "gay" used for anal intercourse before aids became fantastically popular in the 1980's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone you might know:
> 
> Rick Wiles: ‘If God Sent Angels To This Country, Homosexuals Would Attempt To Rape Them’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you agree or disagree with Mr. Wiles on this?
> 
> Have homosexuals changed since the days of Sodom?   Did they have Pride marches in Sodom?  gay adoption?  homosexual marriage?
> 
> There really isn't that much written history about that era of history outside of the holy Bible, and the Bible doesn't answer those queries
Click to expand...

Do I agree? Are you really are out of your fucking mind!!  ? Never mind. I know the answer


----------



## Polishprince

deanrd said:


> They already had a straight pride parade. It was in Charlottesville.
> 
> There’s even lots of pictures:




Charlottesville had nothing to do with normalcy at all.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Polishprince said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already had a straight pride parade. It was in Charlottesville.
> 
> There’s even lots of pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlottesville had nothing to do with normalcy at all.
Click to expand...

I will actually agree with that. I will add that you have nothing to do with normalcy either.


----------



## basquebromance

BROTHERS AND SISTERS: Gay pride was not born of a need to celebrate being gay, but our right to exist without persecution. so instead of wondering why there isn't a straight pride movement, be thankful you don't need one, my friends!

HERMANAS Y HERMANOS: El orgullo gay no nació de la necesidad de celebrar el hecho de ser gay, sino de nuestro derecho a existir libres de persecución/discrimen. Así que, en lugar de preguntarte por qué no hay un movimiento de orgullo heterosexual, agradece que no necesitas uno, mi amigos!

see what i did there?! i pulled a BETO!


----------



## Disir

basquebromance said:


> BROTHERS AND SISTERS: Gay pride was not born of a need to celebrate being gay, but our right to exist without persecution. so instead of wondering why there isn't a straight pride movement, be thankful you don't need one, my friends!
> 
> HERMANAS Y HERMANOS: El orgullo gay no nació de la necesidad de celebrar el hecho de ser gay, sino de nuestro derecho a existir libres de persecución/discrimen. Así que, en lugar de preguntarte por qué no hay un movimiento de orgullo heterosexual, agradece que no necesitas uno, mi amigos!
> 
> see what i did there?! i pulled a BETO!



I don't think anyone actually gives a damn.  It's soap box material.


----------



## Polishprince

basquebromance said:


> BROTHERS AND SISTERS: Gay pride was not born of a need to celebrate being gay, but our right to exist without persecution. so instead of wondering why there isn't a straight pride movement, be thankful you don't need one, my friends!
> 
> HERMANAS Y HERMANOS: El orgullo gay no nació de la necesidad de celebrar el hecho de ser gay, sino de nuestro derecho a existir libres de persecución/discrimen. Así que, en lugar de preguntarte por qué no hay un movimiento de orgullo heterosexual, agradece que no necesitas uno, mi amigos!
> 
> see what i did there?! i pulled a BETO!



That might be your feeling on this, but the leaders of the LGBTQ orientation have a different, more expansive set of goals in promoting their program of Gay Pride.  The goal is really to minimize Normalcy.

The Homosexual Manifesto


----------



## basquebromance

Family-of-four find themselves on Virgin Atlantic's sold-out 'Pride Flight' from London to New York | Daily Mail Online


----------



## basquebromance

I personally think this is a dumb idea. I get the point, you want to have a straight pride parade since LGBT gets theirs, but all you’re doing is contributing to the over sexualization of society (and children). For what? To prove you can march too?


----------



## basquebromance

"homosexuals have declared war on nature. AIDS is nature's awful retribution" - Pat Buchanan in 1983


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> Family-of-four find themselves on Virgin Atlantic's sold-out 'Pride Flight' from London to New York | Daily Mail Online


And it looks like they had the time of their lives.


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> I personally think this is a dumb idea. I get the point, you want to have a straight pride parade since LGBT gets theirs, but all you’re doing is contributing to the over sexualization of society (and children). For what? To prove you can march too?


When's the Not-Irish Parade?


----------

